# Cooking Thread



## Xenke (Jun 6, 2011)

I know some of you FAFers like to cook. I. Know.

So lets talk about what we are cooking, and what we would like to cook.

Tonight, I made a WRAP. It was delicious. I got me a nice big tortilla, put in a little pepper jack cheese, then I chopped up some chicken I cooked and threw that in there, added some ranch, layered with lettuce, YUM. I can't actually believe I made that, mostly because I usually fail at cooking any sort of meat.

So what are you cooking FAF? Take a picture if you can. :3

(Note: Please only link decent picture, we don't want to throw up our food looking at your food. >:C)


----------



## Ames (Jun 7, 2011)

I can cook cup noodles.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 7, 2011)

I can make Weed Brownies :V


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 7, 2011)

I can cook microwave popcorn :V


----------



## Isen (Jun 7, 2011)

I really want to learn how to cook before next semester starts.  I'm lucky that I'm not picky, because half the time my lunch is just something bland like tuna, celery, and nuts.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2011)

Oven is disconnected right now


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I can cook cup noodles.





Tomias_Redford said:


> I can make Weed Brownies :V





greg-the-fox said:


> I can cook microwave popcorn :V



Y'all r dum.



Isen said:


> I really want to learn how to cook before next semester starts.  I'm lucky that I'm not picky, because half the time my lunch is just something bland like tuna, celery, and nuts.


 
Have at it! Cooking is fun, especially if you can con someone else into cleaning. :3



CannonFodder said:


> Oven is disconnected right now


 
That it depressing. :C


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 7, 2011)

Red Lobster biscuit recipe:

2 cups of sifted bisquick mix
1/2 cup of buttermilk 
1 cup finely shredded cheddar cheese
1 table spoon parsley
1 /2 tablespoon garlic salt
1/3 cup of butter (melted)

Preheat oven to 425

Allow biscuits to sit out in the bowl once mixed for about 30 mins- it lets them puff up and get airy.

Use fork to scoop out a half palm sized amount of dough then place onto light greased pan.

Bake at 425 for about 12 mins until they start to get golden brown.

Melt about 1/4 cup of butter, add 1/2 teaspoon of garlic salt (optional as I love garlic) and brush over biscuits fresh out of the oven- serve hot and fresh.


YOU FURRIES OWE ME. That's what I am cooking tonight. STAY TUNED FOR MORE RECIPES! Also note if this thread becomes productive I may sticky because this actually seems helpful.


----------



## Azure (Jun 7, 2011)

I made polenta the other night, with asparagus and red potatos c:

Tonight I made *gasp* Pasta!

I'd take a picture, but I'm too poor to own a camera.




Tomias_Redford said:


> I can make Weed Brownies :V


Weed Ice Cream

/I am fucking flawless

EDIT- No, I will not tell you how to make it, it probably breaches the AUP or whatever.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> That it depressing. :C


 It won't be reconnected for the next two weeks.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

Azure said:


> Weed Ice Cream
> 
> /I am fucking flawless
> 
> EDIT- No, I will not tell you how to make it, it probably breaches the AUP or whatever.


 
How hard could it be? Ãµ_Ã”



CannonFodder said:


> It won't be reconnected for the next two weeks.


 
I think I would just kill myself.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 7, 2011)

I love baking sweets more than anything, but I'm decent at cooking seafood and rice (in a rice cooker, of course). The only thing I always fail at is cooking eggs.


----------



## Isen (Jun 7, 2011)

I would love some simple recipes for preparing various chicken and fish dishes, if anyone cares to toss some my way. :3



dinosaurdammit said:


> Red Lobster biscuit recipe:


Oh man if this really works you are a goddess.


----------



## Azure (Jun 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> How hard could it be? Ãµ_Ã”
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would just kill myself.


 It requires more control than the average at home cook can muster. Plus, all those recipes that just shove it in there with the butter? So unintuitive...

EDIT- Cooking with terpenes requires skill and a steady hand. Don't waste your money! Leave it to the professionals :V


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

Isen said:


> I would love some simple recipes for preparing various chicken and fish dishes, if anyone cares to toss some my way. :3


 
Chicken Parm is pretty easy, as long as you can bread and fry chicken (which in itself is pretty easy once you know what to do).


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 7, 2011)

Made a simple vegetarian pasta for dinner. Was fucking delicious. 

Big ass tomatoes boiled down and diced, a bit of green bell pepper, half an onion, fresh basil, fresh parsley, black pepper, garlic cloves, a bit of sugar, and olive oil. Stew it all together and throw that over some angel hair pasta. It's the consistency of salsa, over your noodles, but it tastes fucking godly. Only cost like $3 to feed 3 of us, too.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Made a simple vegetarian pasta for dinner. Was fucking delicious.
> 
> Big ass tomatoes boiled down and diced, a bit of green bell pepper, half an onion, fresh basil, fresh parsley, black pepper, garlic cloves, a bit of sugar, and olive oil. Stew it all together and throw that over some angel hair pasta. It's the consistency of salsa, over your noodles, but it tastes fucking godly. Only cost like $3 to feed 3 of us, too.


 
As someone who loathes both tomatoes and basil, that sounds delicious.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 7, 2011)

I made bowtie pasta with crab meat and butter. I'm starting to think I should have made ravioli instead and stuffed it with crab meat and cheese then put melted butter or white sauce over it.


----------



## Browder (Jun 7, 2011)

I can make a mean Spaghetti Carbonara but since I operate on the most noble and ancient art of, 'winging it'. I don't have a recipe. I'll try to brak it down though.

What you need for one person:

Spaghetti (preferably Trader Joe's)
Onions
Garlic
A little butter.
Smelly French Cheese (preferably Chevre).

What you do:
1.) Boil water 
2.) While water is boiling crack open eggs in bowl.
3.) Whisk.
4.) Add in Smelly French Cheese and garlic to eggs in bowel.
5.) Whisk more.
6.) Get frying pan and place on stove.
7.) Put in pasta once water is at a boil.
8.) Immediately turn on heat under frying pan after pasta, add just enough butter to coat the frying pan with as the butter melts.
9.) Grill onions in frying pan, being sure to flip them over every once in a while.
10. ) Once the pasta is done, tou have to be fast. Put it in your bowl immediately, add the egg mix to the frying pan, and then cook for NO MORE THAN A FEW SECONDS. The idea is to lightly kiss the eggs with heat without them solidifying all that much.
11.) Add egg mixture to pasta. If you've done it right the heat from the pasta will cook the egg sauce you've made slightly more so you get something semi-runny. 
12) OMNOMNOM.


----------



## Azure (Jun 7, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Made a simple vegetarian pasta for dinner. Was fucking delicious.
> 
> Big ass tomatoes boiled down and diced, a bit of green bell pepper, half an onion, fresh basil, fresh parsley, black pepper, garlic cloves, a bit of sugar, and olive oil. Stew it all together and throw that over some angel hair pasta. It's the consistency of salsa, over your noodles, but it tastes fucking godly. Only cost like $3 to feed 3 of us, too.


 Pasta Caprese is also really delicious, and totally vegan if you leave out the mozzarella. I'm not that crazy though :V

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2-4 teaspoons fresh lemon juice (see note above)
1 small garlic clove , minced or pressed through a garlic press (about 1/2 teaspoon)
1 small shallot , minced fine (about 2 tablespoons)
1 1/2pounds ripe tomatoes , cored, seeded, and cut into 1/2-inch dice
12ounces fresh mozzarella cheese , cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
1pound penne pasta or other short tubular or curly pasta such as fusilli or campanelle
1/4cup chopped fresh basil
1teaspoon sugar 

1. Whisk oil, 2 teaspoons lemon juice, garlic, shallot, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and 1/4 teaspoon pepper together in large bowl. Add tomatoes and gently toss to combine; set aside. Do not marinate tomatoes for longer than 45 minutes.
2. While tomatoes are marinating, place mozzarella on plate and freeze until slightly firm, about 10 minutes. Bring 4 quarts water to rolling boil in stockpot. Add 1 tablespoon salt and pasta, stir to separate, and cook until al dente. Drain well.

3. Add pasta and mozzarella to tomato mixture and toss to combine. Let stand 5 minutes. Stir in basil; adjust seasonings with salt, pepper, and additional lemon juice or sugar, if desired, and serve immediately.

dem leftovers, also, idiot proof cooking


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 7, 2011)

Term's Chicken with the Gunk (from last night).

1 Package Perdue Chicken breasts
3 slices cooked Virginia Ham, shredded
1 Can Campbell's Condensed Cream of Chicken Soup
1/2 cup White Wine
6-8 Slices Swiss cheese
Pepperidge Farm Cornbread stuffing
1/2 stick butter, melted

Place Chicken evenly inside of Pyrex cooking pan.  Cover chicken in layer of Swiss cheese.

In small saucepan, combine can of soup and white wine.  Stir occasionally to heat up.  When simmering, turn off heat and pour over chicken.  Add shredded ham and sprinkle stuffing on to make a crust.  Drizzle melted butter on top of stuffing.

Place pan in oven at 350F for one hour.

Serve on bed of white rice and a side of seasonal vegetables.

Serves four.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty much anything on a Chinese fast food menu I could make for you if I had the ingredients on hand. 

But right now I'm nomming on a delicious scrambled egg


----------



## Browder (Jun 7, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Pretty much anything on a Chinese fast food menu I could make for you if I had the ingredients on hand.
> 
> But right now I'm nomming on a delicious scrambled egg


 If you teach me how to make sumai, crab rangoon, or bubble tea I will be your bitch. Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 7, 2011)

I can cook pretty much anything, but I fail epically at pancakes. They always come out burnt, misshapen, or undercooked and gooey.
Steak and grilling is my specialty though, omnomnomnom delicious juicy steaks. Usually I season my steaks with lemon pepper, cajun seasoning, and teriyaki sauce, and mild green Tabasco.



Browder said:


> If you teach me how to make sumai, crab rangoon, or bubble tea I will be your bitch. Just thought I put that out there.


 
I would also be your bitch.


----------



## paul abner (Jun 7, 2011)

This one thread is really good one and the recipe's share here are also the tasty one looking....
I think that this is the best one thread from where any one can get much better health and  have the
good one cooking in his kitchen..... If some one share some kind of the salad recipe here....???
Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

paul abner said:


> This one thread is really good one and the recipe's share here are also the tasty one looking....
> I think that this is the best one thread from where any one can get much better health and  have the
> good one cooking in his kitchen..... If some one share some kind of the salad recipe here....???
> Thanks in advance.....


 
Lettuce in a bowl


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 7, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Pretty much anything on a Chinese fast food menu I could make for you if I had the ingredients on hand.
> 
> But right now I'm nomming on a delicious scrambled egg


 
tell how make chicken balls


----------



## Azure (Jun 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> tell how make chicken balls


 get chbikin

grab balls

.done


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm awesome at making omelettes, but a day after I move into this place they send a guy to turn the gas off while I'm out, and no one bothers to contact me about it.  So I pour some oil in a pan to saute onions, and the stupid stove suddenly isn't working.  Then I call them and say "What gives?", and they're like, "We can't turn it back on until Tuesday for some reason."

Oh yeah... omelettes.
Uh, cut up some veggies and shred some cheese before hand.  Scramble some eggs in a bowl (whisks come in handy, and use a big bowl or you'll regret it), pour in a little milk (about a tablespoon per three eggs) and mix well, oil a pan and get it real hot, then pour the eggs into the pan.  Takes about a minute for them to solidify enough to add the veggies.  Add those veggies and cheese, turn off the burner and let it sit for a couple minutes until it's solid all the way through.  Use a spatula to fold it in half, and put it on a plate and eat it.  Might need salt and pepper.
Good vegetables for omelettes: green pepper, red pepper, onions, potatoes (you'll want to pre-cook these, though), mushrooms, artichoke hearts, etc.  Honestly, pretty much whatever you'd put on a pizza you could put in an omelette.  Except maybe pineapple slices or anchovies.

...Doesn't everyone know how to cook an omelette?  Maybe I'm wasting my time.  But there you go.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't cooked since 7th grade home ec. I'm a lazy asshole.


----------



## Consequence (Jun 7, 2011)

I have horribly unfair food allergies, so I have to cook everything I eat. Unless I just don't care that day, in which case I just munch some percoset and eat whatever the hell sounds tasty. It took me a few years to find substitutes that don't taste like ass, though I'm always on the hunt for better.

Last night I made Shrimp and Spinach Risotto, which I like because it doesn't take many substitutions on my part.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> I'm awesome at making omelettes, but a day after I move into this place they send a guy to turn the gas off while I'm out, and no one bothers to contact me about it.  So I pour some oil in a pan to saute onions, and the stupid stove suddenly isn't working.  Then I call them and say "What gives?", and they're like, "We can't turn it back on until Tuesday for some reason."
> 
> Oh yeah... omelettes.
> Uh, cut up some veggies and shred some cheese before hand.  Scramble some eggs in a bowl (whisks come in handy, and use a big bowl or you'll regret it), pour in a little milk (about a tablespoon per three eggs) and mix well, oil a pan and get it real hot, then pour the eggs into the pan.  Takes about a minute for them to solidify enough to add the veggies.  Add those veggies and cheese, turn off the burner and let it sit for a couple minutes until it's solid all the way through.  Use a spatula to fold it in half, and put it on a plate and eat it.  Might need salt and pepper.
> ...


 
Yes, omelettes are fun. 

I didn't make this omelette, but it didn't seem that hd to make is and it was damned delicious (and horrible for you too, bite me) so I'm going to try and describe it.

Pretty much, imagine this: A baked potato omelette.

It's an omelette made with hashbrowns, bacon, cheese, scallions, and delicious sour cream.

This is diner food, so the amount of each of those things that you put into the omelette really isn't important, do it to taste. Personally, if I were to make it myself, I would have a whole lot of hashbrowns, and not so many scallions. :3

Also, I want to make a breakfast burrito, but none of my pans are clean and I'm lazy, and I have no Tobasco. :c


----------



## Namba (Jun 7, 2011)

You know what you should do with your tortillas? Fry them.
As for me... I make some kick-ass rice.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 7, 2011)

I made my breakfast burrito: scrambled egg, shredded cheese, salsa, and bacon pieces.

And I took a picture, but it looks sad because it's not very filled because I only had one egg. :C

http://i.imgur.com/F0JOr.jpg

Oh well, I should start buying more eggs. :T


----------



## myxini (Jun 7, 2011)

a few rough recipes for stuff I like to make. 

chili: 2 lbs ground beef, browned and drained. 2 cans beans (kidney pinto, or black are all good) 1 medium onion, chopped, 2 cans diced tomatoes, 1 small can tomato paste.  cumin and chili powder to taste.

my favorite pasta, good hot or cold: cooked rotini, splash of olive oil, bit of salt and pepper, heavy dusting of parmesan cheese, add a few cloves thin-sliced raw garlic, sliced black olives, chopped sun dried tomatoes, and artichoke hearts (defrosted from a bag of frozen) also good with sauteed shrimp

Mujadara: Put 1 cup lentils in a pot, cover with water.  bring to a boil, then simmer 20 minutes and drain. chop 2 large onions, cook in a larger pot with olive oil until they're dark brown. (this'll be 30 min to an hour. do it while the lentils cook) then add 1/2 cup rice, 2 cups water, the drained lentils, and 1/2 tsp salt. cover and simmer until all water is absorbed (suprisingly tasty for as cheap as it is)

awesome sandwiches, use good bread:  #1: fresh mozzarella, balsamic vinegar, prosciutto, tomato and arugula.  #2: brie cheese, sliced green apple, bacon.  #3: grilled cheese with multi-grain seedy bread, cheddar or meunster cheese, and apricot preserves.  

roasted chickpeas and butternut squash: drain 1 can chickpeas, cut 1 butternut squash into cubes. toss in a bowl with olive oil, salt, pepper, cumin, and curry powder.  spread on baking sheet and roast for about 20-30 min. at 350-ish.


----------



## Azure (Jun 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I made my breakfast burrito: scrambled egg, shredded cheese, salsa, and bacon pieces.
> 
> And I took a picture, but it looks sad because it's not very filled because I only had one egg. :C
> 
> ...


 Eggs are cheap and versatile. Plus, BAKING!!



myxini said:


> Mujadara: Put 1 cup lentils in a pot, cover with water.  bring to a boil, then simmer 20 minutes and drain. chop 2 large onions, cook in a larger pot with olive oil until they're dark brown. (this'll be 30 min to an hour. do it while the lentils cook) then add 1/2 cup rice, 2 cups water, the drained lentils, and 1/2 tsp salt. cover and simmer until all water is absorbed (suprisingly tasty for as cheap as it is)


That sounds pretty tasty! I have all that stuff too, looks like dinner to me c:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 7, 2011)

Well this thread is helpful so... STICKY NOTE TIME!


----------



## Azure (Jun 7, 2011)

HOORAY!!! Thanks DD! Finally, a cooking thread that doesn't vanish!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 7, 2011)

Azure said:


> HOORAY!!! Thanks DD! Finally, a cooking thread that doesn't vanish!


 
KEEP THEM FOODS COMING! No really, because I am running out of things my husband HASN'T eaten.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't cook very often, but I've baked quite a few things and they've come out fairly decent. 

I think the last thing I actually cooked though was Bratkaroffeln for a German food day I had at school. Cubed fried potatoes mixed with bacon and onions. Though when I made it I took out the onions part because I myself personally don't like them.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 7, 2011)

There a cooking club on FA too for those who dont know.
You can take a pic of a creation you make and how to make it to them.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/faccc/

Something I thought of with help from a friend,  Ritz Pizzas
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5613952/


----------



## Isen (Jun 7, 2011)

I cooked a super easy meal tonight.  I just put a sliced red pepper and soy sauce on some chicken and cooked them together.  I also made some rice and sautÃ©ed some kale with a little olive oil.  Kale is so great dear god.    

It wasn't anything super delicious, but it was certainly alright.  So yeah, good stuff.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 8, 2011)

I make a bitchin' Lasagna Bolognese.  Made one of these this weekend for visiting family.  No pics, but it was a smash hit.  The Bolognese sauce pretty much takes all day to make, but fortunately the lasagna can be assembled and kept unbaked in the refrigerator and taken out to be baked the next day.  The sauce can also be used for other purposes.

Bolognese sauce

Per pound of ground meat (of which at least 1/3 should be beef, rest is your choice), you will need:

3 TBsp butter
1 medium onion
1 medium carrot
1 or 2 ribs of celery
1 cup white wine
1 cup whole milk
1 28 oz can of whole peeled tomatoes (use good tomatoes).
Salt to taste
Black pepper

In a large and heavy pot, melt the butter on medium heat.  Dice the vegetables, and saute them in the butter with a generous pinch of salt.  Let any liquid that renders out of the veggies evaporate, and when they start to take on a little browning, push them to the edges of the pan and do your best to brown your meat in the center while breaking it up (I like to use a potato masher).  Once the meat is cooked through, add the wine and take the opportunity to deglaze any brown bits that may be stuck to the bottom of the pan at this point.

From here on out, the risk of scorching on the bottom will increase until the sauce is finished, so turn the heat down until the sauce is barely at a simmer and stir every 10-15 minutes or so, being sure to agitate the bottom.  This part will also take the bulk of the cooking time.  Let almost all the wine simmer and evaporate away, until just before the point it would burn, and add the milk.  Repeat, letting almost all the liquid in the pot evaporate.  Then, add all the contents of the canned tomatoes and stir.  Simmer and stir until the tomatoes break up easily and the sauce has reduced to your desired consistency.  Finish with black pepper and salt to taste.  Fresh basil makes a nice complement if desired.

If making lasagna, make two cups bechamel sauce per pound of meat.  spread a thin layer of bolognese on the bottom of a pan and lay a layer of noodles on top.  From there, build the lasagne in layers of bolognese, bechamel, good quality parmesan cheese and noodles, until you run out. Bake covered immediately at 350 degrees F for 30ish minutes, or store covered in the fridge and bake the next day for 45ish minutes, until hot.  If cheese is the top layer, optionally uncover and turn on the broiler for the last few minutes of cooking, until golden brown on top.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 8, 2011)

Lobar said:


> 1 cup white wine
> 1 28 oz can of whole peeled tomatoes (use good tomatoes).


 
Interesting you go with the white wine.  Usually I go with red.

And by "good tomatoes" what do you mean?  Cause usually, when I think good tomatoes, I think Tuttoroso Plum Tomatoes for all my sauce-making needs.

Also, you should try using some veal, pork, or sausage in your meat mix with the ground beef, as a general comment to anyone reading his recipe.

Solid Bolognese.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 8, 2011)

The most complicated thing I can make is waffles from a mix ;_;


----------



## Lobar (Jun 8, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Interesting you go with the white wine.  Usually I go with red.
> 
> And by "good tomatoes" what do you mean?  Cause usually, when I think good tomatoes, I think Tuttoroso Plum Tomatoes for all my sauce-making needs.
> 
> ...


 
I tend not to put red wine up against a dairy component in the same dish, but it's a valid option for anyone that cares to swing that way.

For tomatoes, Tuttoroso is plenty good.   My usual choice is Simpson and Vail's unbranded domestic "San Marzanos" (not legally the real deal, but for the price a solid alternative) but I haven't found those yet since I moved so this weekend I used Trader Joe's Italian Plum Tomatoes and they were pretty decent.  For anyone stuck with no places for groceries besides Wal-Mart, I keep hearing consistently good things about Progresso, but I haven't tried them.


----------



## Consequence (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's the Shrimp and Spinach Risotto recipe, if anyone wants:

6~ cups low-salt chicken broth
1lb cooked large shrimp

2 Tbsp olive oil
1.5 cups chopped onion
2 large cloves garlic, minced
1.5 cups arborio rice (or medium-grain white rice)
1/2 cup dry white wine
6oz spinach leaves (I usually double this because I love spinach)
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil

Heat oil in large saucepan over medium heat. 
Add chopped onions and saute until tender (about 5 minutes). 
Add minced garlic and stir 1 minute. 
Add rice and stir until edge of rice is translucent but center is still opaque (about 2 minutes)
Add wine and cook until wine is absorbed, stirring occasionally (about 2 minutes)
Add 3/4 cup chicken broth, simmer until almost all broth is absorbed, stirring often (2-5 minutes)

Continue to add 3/4 cup broth at a time, stirring often and allowing almost all broth to be absorbed after each addition (about 25 minutes total)
During last 5 minutes, add spinach in 4 batches, stirring and allowing spinach to wilt after each addition.

Mix in shrimp, 1/2 cups of Parmesan cheese, and basil. Season to taste with salt and pepper.
Shovel food into face


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 8, 2011)

Pancakes, bacon, and scrambled eggs are the most complicated thing I've made. I also barbecue, but that's easy enough.


----------



## Sar (Jun 9, 2011)

Tonight menfurs femfurs and hermfurs. i will make....

Cannoffe pie (Banoffe pie w/ cannibutter)
>Not for kids.

A fruit smoothie (Apple, grape and banananananaa)
>For kids.

And Nandos Xtra hot chicken.
>Not for weak tounged :S



This recipe *cant be made in one hour.

*Challange very accepted.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 9, 2011)

Soon I shall attempt to make a cheesecake again, since I've come into a bit of extra money (changed my change into more usable paper money).

SO I WILL LET YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES.

If anyone reads this, what flavor should I make it? Silky plain? Creamy chocolate? I tried making a strawberry one once, but the reduction I made tasted funky. >_>


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Soon I shall attempt to make a cheesecake again, since I've come into a bit of extra money (changed my change into more usable paper money).
> 
> SO I WILL LET YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES.
> 
> If anyone reads this, what flavor should I make it? Silky plain? Creamy chocolate? I tried making a strawberry one once, but the reduction I made tasted funky. >_>


 
dude go creamy chocolate how is that even a choice


----------



## Consequence (Jun 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Soon I shall attempt to make a cheesecake again, since I've come into a bit of extra money (changed my change into more usable paper money).
> 
> SO I WILL LET YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES.
> 
> If anyone reads this, what flavor should I make it? Silky plain? Creamy chocolate? I tried making a strawberry one once, but the reduction I made tasted funky. >_>


 
Oreo


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 10, 2011)

I made an OMLETTE! I tossed 4 eggs in a pan, scrambled them, put some meat on top, and flipped it.  After it was cooked, I then cut it in half and cooked it on its side.  I find it adds loads more flavour.  Then, I ate it, and I didnt die!!


----------



## Xenke (Jun 10, 2011)

I made the cheesecake, but now it has to cool. Tomorrow I will photograph a slice, post a recipe, etc.

I'm seriously proud of it. Usually my cheesecakes come out a bit... gooey, but due to some experimentation and *cough* accidents it seems to have solidified really well.

AND THE BATTER WAS SO DELICIOUS, OMG.


----------



## Azure (Jun 10, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I made the cheesecake, but now it has to cool. Tomorrow I will photograph a slice, post a recipe, etc.
> 
> I'm seriously proud of it. Usually my cheesecakes come out a bit... gooey, but due to some experimentation and *cough* accidents it seems to have solidified really well.
> 
> AND THE BATTER WAS SO DELICIOUS, OMG.


You ate it all, didn't you fatty :V


----------



## Xenke (Jun 10, 2011)

Azure said:


> You ate it all, didn't you fatty :V


 
Of course not.

...not yet anyway.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I made the cheesecake, but now it has to cool. Tomorrow I will photograph a slice, post a recipe, etc.
> 
> I'm seriously proud of it. Usually my cheesecakes come out a bit... gooey, but due to some experimentation and *cough* accidents it seems to have solidified really well.
> 
> AND THE BATTER WAS SO DELICIOUS, OMG.


 
Well what did you decide on? My anticipation embiggens by the minute.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 11, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Well what did you decide on? My anticipation embiggens by the minute.


 
Totes chocolate.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, it is done. (and delicious)

This is what it looks like. 

You will notice that it has no crust. Crust is for pussies and subtracts from the cake. Besides, it's unnecessary. :3

So here's what you'll need to do this:

Springform pan*
3 eggs
16 oz of cream cheese (2 bars if you buy Philly)
8 oz of sour cream
3/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice
1/8 lb of butter (half a stick)
3/4 cups of sugar**
3~5 tablespoons of corn starch***
1/4 cup cocoa powder
Chocolate Syrup

*Mine is a 9" pan, iirc
**Really, that is what the recipe calls for, but you should more or less sweeten it to taste
***I, uhh, put 1 tbs in, but it didn't seem thick enough so I tried to gently coax a little more out of the box and a gob of it came out, but it worked well so that's about the amount you need >_>;


Let cream cheese, sour cream, and butter warm to room temperature.
Beat the cream cheese, sour cream, and butter until smooth. It is important that you get the mixture as smooth as possible. Also, I strongly recommend using a mixer, like, don't even try if you don't have one.
Mix in sugar, corn starch, vanilla, and lemon juice. Only add the proper amount of sugar at this point, you'll add more to taste later. Make sure that once again you keep mixing until the mixture is smooth. It's very important.
Beat in eggs on at a time.
Add cocoa powder and a squirt of chocolate syrup. Mix until smooth again, you really don't want pockets of cocoa powder. Now is when you taste the batter. If it seems bitter because of the cocoa powder, add some more sugar. I added 1/4 a cup at once, but I recommend doing it in smaller increments.
Pour the batter into the springform pan.
Place springform pan into another pan, and fill the pan with water to halfway on the springform pan.
Bake at 375 degrees for about 1 hour (mine took 1:05). The top of the cake should be developing smallish cracks when it's done.
Open oven and let cool for an hour.
Remove from oven and let cool for an hour.
Let chill in the fridge for 6 hours.
Cheesecake done, eat it foo.

This one turned out really well, I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You will notice that it has no crust. Crust is for pussies and subtracts from the cake. Besides, it's unnecessary. :3


 
I have never been more in love with you. It looks delicious.

Ever try dark chocolate cheesecake? Oh my, so dark. So choc-filled.


----------



## Raymaster56 (Jun 11, 2011)

I cooked a peanut butter and jelly sandwich in my oven.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 13, 2011)

Just made dinner and now I will share the recipe.

*Term's Fettuccine Alfredo*

1 Package Fettuccine
1 Package Perdue Thin Cut Chicken Breast
1 Bell Pepper
1 cup Light Cream
1 egg yolk
1/2 cup melted butter
1/4 Parmesan Cheese
Salt
Black Pepper

First, season chicken lightly with salt and pepper.  Cook chicken, preferably grilled, and slice into thin strips.  Set aside.

Cut up bell pepper into thin strips.  Drizzle with olive oil and lightly saute or grill the strips and set aside with chicken.

In pasta pot, boil water, lightly salted.  Cook pasta according to package directions.  When there are 2 minutes left to cook pasta, begin melting butter (if you haven't already done so) in saucepan.  In a small bowl beat egg yolk into light cream.  Once butter is melted, add cream and egg mixture and stir on low heat.  To avoid lumps, make sure light cream is kept cold before adding to butter.  Stir thoroughly.  Drain pasta and return to pot.

Add cream/egg/butter mixture as well as Parmesan cheese and mix thoroughly.  Add chicken and peppers and mix once again.  Plate and offer fresh ground black pepper and more Parmesan cheese as desired.  Ideally served with a side salad and warm bread.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 13, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Just made dinner and now I will share the recipe.
> 
> *Term's Fettuccine Alfredo*
> 
> ...


 
Your recipes thusfar remind me of my mom's cooking. She's a good cook, so I guess that's a compliment.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 13, 2011)

Not really a recipe, but I made corn on the cob tonight.

Omg, fresh, local, in-season corn is sooooo fucking good. I didn't even put anything on it.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 13, 2011)

I made the same pasta I described last week. This time I took some pictures. This batch didn't have bell pepper though. Was still quite delicious.


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh lawldy, from that 3-minute brownie recipe posted on 4chan before. I thought it was just a troll recipe that'd end up as black burned blobs, but it actually worked.
Recipe is here.
Adding dem ingredients
Before microwaving uff da
I think it's rising, more uff da
Well, it worked... bland brownies anyone?

Also, pretty sure that salt should had been added... but for being made in the microwave in 3 minutes w/o having to really wash anything, it's worth it...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 13, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Your recipes thusfar remind me of my mom's cooking. She's a good cook, so I guess that's a compliment.


 
Most, if not all my recipes are derived from my grandparents, so that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Azure (Jun 13, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> Oh lawldy, from that 3-minute brownie recipe posted on 4chan before. I thought it was just a troll recipe that'd end up as black burned blobs, but it actually worked.
> Recipe is here.
> Adding dem ingredients
> Before microwaving uff da
> ...


Fuck that shit, here is the REAL DEAL


----------



## Lobar (Jun 13, 2011)

Azure said:


> Fuck that shit, here is the REAL DEAL


 
Ferran Adria never ceases to blow my mind.


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 13, 2011)

Azure said:


> Fuck that shit, here is the REAL DEAL


 Jesus, that looks yummy x_x

but cleanup of the mixer is way too much for me... I'm _that_ lazy.


----------



## Azure (Jun 13, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> Jesus, that looks yummy x_x
> 
> but cleanup of the mixer is way too much for me... I'm _that_ lazy.


 Oh wow.



Lobar said:


> Ferran Adria never ceases to blow my mind.


Yeah, he's like if Thomas Keller and Heston Blumenthal fucked and had a god baby.


----------



## Sar (Jun 15, 2011)

I shall attempt a chocolate tart tonight.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 18, 2011)

I am so ashame.

Last night, I tired cooking something like this, but it ended up looking more like this.

I must do this right!


----------



## Lobar (Jun 18, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I am so ashame.
> 
> Last night, I tired cooking something like this, but it ended up looking more like this.
> 
> I must do this right!


 
You're greasing the pan, right?  Eggs on unlubricated surfaces is asking for a disaster.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 18, 2011)

Browder said:


> If you teach me how to make sumai, crab rangoon, or bubble tea I will be your bitch. Just thought I'd put that out there.


 
 all 3 of your dishes are EASY!

Well ok getting the ingredients not so much and shumai requires practice and patience, but over all EASY! Message me if you're really interested.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 18, 2011)

Lobar said:


> You're greasing the pan, right?  Eggs on unlubricated surfaces is asking for a disaster.


 
I did.

I just failed really hard.


----------



## Azure (Jun 18, 2011)

What did you lubricate with?


----------



## Xenke (Jun 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> What did you lubricate with?


 
The usual, margarine.

I think it has more to do with the fact that I wanted to sleep, not cook. For some reason I thought eating was a good idea, instead of sleeping.


----------



## Azure (Jun 18, 2011)

Xenke said:


> margarine


 Get rid of that. Now. Never buy it again, and use butter like a real adult :<


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> Get rid of that. Now. Never buy it again, and use butter like a real adult :<


 
Paula Deen wouldn't be caught dead with that shit.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> Get rid of that. Now. Never buy it again, and use butter like a real adult :<


 
I think butter smells funny to cook with, I try to avoid it.

Besides... the stuff I get is delicious. :v


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Here's a little cooking tip I picked up after turning into a complete health nut.

*When boiling eggs, do not boil fresh eggs. They are extremely hard to peel. Wait at least a week before boiling them. This will make the shell easier to get off. Trust me.*


----------



## Lobar (Jun 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I think butter smells funny to cook with, I try to avoid it.
> 
> Besides... the stuff I get is delicious. :v


 
Margarine is made from corn.  They take corn oil and hydrogenate it to make it solid at room temperature  Hydrogenation is the process that turns unsaturated fats into the trans fats that wreck your cholesterol.

It's inferior to butter culinarily and nutritionally, no real cook anywhere uses it anymore.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 19, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Margarine is made from corn.  They take corn oil and hydrogenate it to make it solid at room temperature  Hydrogenation is the process that turns unsaturated fats into the trans fats that wreck your cholesterol.
> 
> It's inferior to butter culinarily and nutritionally, no real cook anywhere uses it anymore.


 
I'm not a real cook. :v

And my marg is made with olive oil, and supposedly doesn't have transfat. Then again, it hardly stays solid at all, so... that could be why. Not that I particularly trust food companies and their claims.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 19, 2011)

Making some chicken marsala for the first time tomorrow. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Tomorrow's menu is going to be weird because a friend wants to take me to a restaurant during my lunch break. Not worried about making a bad decision food-wise, just uncertain if this place will have nutrition info so I can record everything.

Breakfast is unflavored cooked oatmeal with strawberry slices, walnuts, and Greek yogurt. Snacks are apples and dried unflavored seaweed. 
For dinner, depending on what I eat for lunch, I'll probably end up making grilled trout or finishing up the smoked salmon with capers in the fridge. Trout will be flavored with lemon juice and pepper, nothing else, and some greens to the side. Small piece of sharp cheddar and a glass of milk with protein powder before bed.

Feels good to be HOPPED UP ON STEROIDS AND PUNCHING EVERYTHING fit.


----------



## Azure (Jun 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I think butter smells funny to cook with, I try to avoid it.
> 
> Besides... the stuff I get is delicious. :v


Then brown the butter. Tis more delicious than Country Crock(of shit).



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Paula Deen wouldn't be caught dead with that shit.


She also didn't catch this ham :V

/soooooooo satisfying


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 19, 2011)

Just made a feast of sausage rolls, pizza, and frying steak sammiches. Washed down with 2 litres of milk, it'll cure whatever ails you.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a sammich recipe I've been really wanting to try out, but don't have any of the stuff i need for it

2 slices of bread (Of course.)

Hot sauce/Queso dip

Shredded chicken

Steak bits

Apply the queso/hot sauce/BOTH to the bread, but veeeeeery lightly, don't want a soggy sammich

Pile on the chicken and steak bits (Steak should be rare/medium rare, well done would make it too tough)

Take a bite, me gusta. but there isn't enough gusta in it, so

put on a plate

Microwave for 30 seconds

Anyone wanna try to make it?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 19, 2011)

Azure said:


> She also didn't catch this ham :V
> 
> /soooooooo satisfying


 
It's okay, she went into the back and had a lasagne sandwich.

[yt]gOyNjt_0zeM[/yt]

Oh God.


Quick recipe for you all.

*Beer Steamed Sausage and Peppers*

6 Italian or Portuguese Rolls
6 Hot or Sweet Italian Sausages
3 Bell Peppers
1 Onion
1 Bottle Beer (preferably a German beer like Beck's)
Oregano
Basil
Red Pepper Flakes
Extra Virgin olive oil

Start by lightly drizzling olive oil over sausages and preheat grill to 300 degrees.

Cut up peppers and onion and drizzle more olive oil over them and lightly toss.

Grill sausages, turning them every few minutes to make sure they're cooked through.  NEVER UNDER COOK SAUSAGES.  General Rule: When it's brown, it's cooking, when it's charred, it's done.

Meanwhile, in large pan or wok, begin sauteing peppers and onions with spices.  After a minute or two, add beer and allow it to start cooking off.  When sausages are done, cut them in half and add them to the pan to soak up oil and beer.  Serve on rolls with pasta salad of your choice.  I prefer a tomato-mozzarella salad with penne.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 19, 2011)

I made a quesadilla with what I had lying around. Yummy! Didn't have any meat though, disappointing.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It's okay, she went into the back and had a lasagne sandwich.
> 
> [yt]gOyNjt_0zeM[/yt]
> 
> Oh God.


 
It's like

The antithesis of a diet.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 19, 2011)

actually to be honest, I'd love to try that now... Oh Paula... You make a piece of my heart die everytime I see your show... But damn it looks delicious.


----------



## venetis (Jun 23, 2011)

I would like to suggest some new recipes here:

*Hamburger, Rice, and Soup (or HRS)*
Descriptive title, no?
Tasty and quick! 

1lb ground turkey (or hamburger) 
2 cups rice 
1 can cream of chicken (or cream of mushroom) soup 
1 can cheddar cheese soup 
approx. 1 soup can of water 
Seasonings to taste (I use Worchestershire sauce, Kitchen Bouquet or beef bouillon cube, garlic powder, and Italian seasoning) 

Cook rice (pan or rice cooker).  Place turkey/hamburger and seasonings  to taste in a large skillet or saucepan, cook until brown, drain if you  wish (turkey you really don't have to, since it's mostly water anyway,  but hamburger you might want to drain to keep down the fat content).   Add both cans of soup and about 3/4 soup can of water, stir until  smooth.  Add cooked rice, stir until blended, cook on med-low for about 5  minutes to allow everything to heat and blend, serve.  Makes about 8 -  1.5 cup servings, approx. 427 calories each. 

Variation: Substitute instant rice for cooked rice, same amount but  increase water to 2 cups in order to cook the instant rice.  Add after  soup and cook until rice is done, about 15 min.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 23, 2011)

1. Acquire 1/2 refrigerated sub.
2. Cook in microwave oven for 12-16 seconds.

And that concludes our segment, _Cooking with Sollux_!


----------



## Jack (Jun 23, 2011)

I made A fettucini chicken Alfredo all from scratch today 
I cut the noodles a little too thick Q.Q but the sauce was killer!  oh well, that's why I'm going to culinary school to learn how to cook the right way! ^//^

no picky tho Q.Q I eated it too fast! XP


----------



## nri786tahira (Jun 27, 2011)

You could but you would need to go around the meat as many as a dozen  times, fo each tie. Even then I still think it would break.


----------



## William (Jun 27, 2011)

Boneless, skinless chicken breasts have been my savior this week. No flavors, just grilled on a Foreman until no pink is there. I cheated and added some pepper though. I decided to combine that with brown rice and broccoli. Gettin some health food in this bitch.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2011)

William said:


> Boneless, skinless chicken breasts have been my savior this week. No flavors, just grilled on a Foreman until no pink is there. I cheated and added some pepper though. I decided to combine that with brown rice and broccoli. Gettin some health food in this bitch.


 
What insane diet are you on where a pinch of black pepper is "cheating"?


----------



## William (Jun 27, 2011)

Lobar said:


> What insane diet are you on where a pinch of black pepper is "cheating"?


 
"Cheating" because I normally eat it without anything on it, so it was like a nice break. Doesn't affect my diet but I prefer it without. Seasonings like pepper or lemon juice or mixed spices I consider "treats" to break up the monotony of my diet. It works well.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2011)

William said:


> "Cheating" because I normally eat it without anything on it, so it was like a nice break. Doesn't affect my diet but I prefer it without. Seasonings like pepper or lemon juice or mixed spices I consider "treats" to break up the monotony of my diet. It works well.


 
This still leaves open the question on why you insist on such a bland and repetitive diet in the first place.  Are you trying to bore your tongue to death or what? :|


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 27, 2011)

TODAY I MADE STEWED CANNED TOMATOES

Sweet Stewed Tomatoes

1 large can of crushed tomatoes
3 cups sugar (never used this much, 1-2 cups will do FINE.)
1 medium onion--cut in small pieces
Cayanne pepper to taste
1/2 cup vinegar

Mix all ingredients except vinegar.  Cook on low heat stirring frequently until thick.  Remove from heat and add vinegar.  Keeps several weeks in the refrigerator. (And way longer canned!)


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2011)

Skift said:


> TODAY I MADE STEWED CANNED TOMATOES
> 
> Sweet Stewed Tomatoes
> 
> ...


 
o_o That is a ridiculous amount of sugar, is this one of those big commercial 110 oz (#10) cans of tomatoes?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2011)

Lobar said:


> o_o That is a ridiculous amount of sugar, is this one of those big commercial 110 oz (#10) cans of tomatoes?


 
Yeah, industrial size. YOU GOTTA CAN ALL OF IT THAT'S THE POINT


----------



## William (Jun 28, 2011)

Lobar said:


> This still leaves open the question on why you insist on such a bland and repetitive diet in the first place.  Are you trying to bore your tongue to death or what? :|


 
I just prefer it without spice. So sometimes I add spice so people won't think I'm boring my tongue to death. :v

Today is an average day food-wise. Hard-boiled eggs for breakfast, grapes for snacks, lunch will be smoked salmon with capers, and dinner will be...I don't know. The gf is cooking. I'm hoping it won't have cheese. I don't like cheese...


----------



## Xenke (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to make an omelet eventually.

What should I put in it?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I want to make an omelet eventually.
> 
> What should I put in it?


 
EVERYTHING THAT RESEMBLES MEAT


----------



## Xenke (Jun 28, 2011)

Skift said:


> EVERYTHING THAT RESEMBLES MEAT


 
Ok, tofu it is. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Ok, tofu it is. :V


 
tofu looks nothing like meat unless you're eating meat you shoulda thrown out ages ago :c


----------



## johnny (Jun 28, 2011)

today I made A hot dog, and ramen, and then I ate some cheetos... too lazy to actually cook today  :3


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I want to make an omelet eventually.
> 
> What should I put in it?


 
Sausage, peppers, diced tomatoes, and provolone cheese.

Trust me.


----------



## Joey Moose (Jun 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I want to make an omelet eventually.
> 
> What should I put in it?



I usually stuff mine with meunster cheese chunks; sliced, sauteed mushrooms and garlic.  Or anything else I can stuff it with.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 29, 2011)

Joey Moose said:


> Or anything else I can stuff it with.


 
"Sausage" joke incoming.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think I got an idea of what I'm going to do.


----------



## Seneschal (Jun 29, 2011)

Yay cooking! Gonna have to try some of these recipes.

Today, I am making blueberry pie. Well, actually, right now I am procrastinating because I am lazy and do not feel like making blueberry pie (which is why I am posting this rather than cooking...) but I have to because the blueberries must be used!

>_> I will post a picture when I finish. *siiigh, goes to make pie*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 29, 2011)

*1 skirt steak - cow
meat tenderizer
lemon juice FRESH FROM A LEMON
garlic salt
 thousand isle Italian ranch
GOLDEN/WHITE POTATOES 
baby carrots*

Season skirt steak with meat tenderizer, use fork to work into the meat
Sprinkle on garlic salt- not too much
squeeze fresh lemon onto skirt steak
place in ziplock bag- beat ziplock bag with a heavy object or if you have a meat hammer use that
leave sealed overnight marinating in thousand isle Italian ranch- enough to cover the steak

Next morning get crock pot
cut up potatos into cubes leave the skin on
throw in baby carrots
throw in just the skirt steak nothing thats in the bag

*COOK ALL DAY*

This is something I made and its really good but you HAVE TO COOK IT FROM SUN RISE until like 4-5 in the afternoon. The longer the better. The potatoes and carrots take on the flavors of each other and the meat is amazing and tender.


----------



## Seneschal (Jun 29, 2011)

Pie. Frickin' pie.  It is out of the oven, and now must cool. And I must wait until after dinner. T_T I do not want to wait.







Because I promised a picture. Lol.

Pies are awesome enough to get their own photo shoot.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 29, 2011)

Cooked dinner again, so another recipe.  THIS TIME WITH A PIC!

*TERM'S CLASSIC CHICKEN PARMIGIANA*

PLEASE NOTE THAT AS WITH MOST ITALIAN RECIPES, THERE'S NO REAL EXACT MEASURES.  JUST EYEBALL IT.

1 Package Perdue Thin-Sliced Chicken Breasts
1 Pound Spaghetti
1 Jar Tomato Sauce (I prefer Preggo if you don't use your own.)
2 Cups Shredded Mozzarella and Provolone mix
2 Eggs
Breadcrumbs (Panko and Progresso Italian Style work well)
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Grated Parmesan Cheese

Begin by trimming any fat still left on the chicken.  In a large bowl, beat the two eggs together to make an egg wash.  Pour breadcrumbs in another large bowl to complete your breading station.  Take chicken and coat evenly with egg wash, and then breadcrumbs.  In a large pan, preferably a wok, fill with extra virgin olive oil just enough that it will begin to cover the chicken you'll put in it.  Heat the oil for about 2 minutes before putting in chicken.  Cook on both sides for about a minute and a half on each side until the chicken is a tan color, past golden brown so that the crust is crunchy.  Remove chicken from oil and place on plate with a two-three layers of paper towels on it.  Take oil off the heat and when it cools down, dispose appropriately.  Congrats, you now have chicken cutlet!  This ready to eat as is, but we're going to go a step further.

In a Pyrex pan, coat the bottom with tomato sauce evenly.  Place chicken without overlapping in the pan and cover each breast with extra sauce, evenly coated.  sprinkle Mozzarella/Provolone mix on the chicken and sprinkle some grated Parmesan over it.  Heat oven to 350 degrees and put chicken in oven.

On stove top, begin boiling water in pasta pot.  When boiling, cook pasta according to package directions.  When finished with the pasta, the cheese of the chicken parm should be melted.  Remove chicken from oven and let cool for 1 minute.  Plate chicken and pasta, using excess sauce from chicken pan to top pasta.

Serve with a side salad and your favorite drink.  I had Brooklyn Pennant Ale '55.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 29, 2011)

Chicken Parm is yummy. My boyfriend taught me when he was here. 

I tried making my omelet tonight, and it would have been perfect (veggies could have been cooked more, though), except for one thing...

I forgot to grease the pan!

So I made it into hideous scrambled eggs. I'm sure it tastes the same though. 

And since I prepared ingredients in duplicate (it just worked out that way), I can try again tomorrow!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 29, 2011)

This is actually a really good reference thread.  I'll have to try some of these sometime.

I just made a lovely vegetarian stuffed pepper that was quite good.  Here's what I did:
1 yellow pepper, moderate size
1 green onion
1 small shallot
2 tablespoons (-ish) of chopped onion
2 tablespoons (-ish) of chopped red cabbage
1 cup rice (I used minute brown rice, but whatever)
6 oz can of tomato paste
4 cups of water (-ish)
Fresh basil and parsley to taste

Pre-heat the oven to... oh, 350 F or so.
Cook the rice beforehand (times vary with the kind of rice you use), and make sure you use too much water so it doesn't all get absorbed.  Once the rice is tender, throw in the onion, shallot, green onion, and cabbage and stir it up.  Let it cook an additional minute or so, then add the tomato paste and the spices and stir.  Add more water if you want it thinner, then remove it from heat (so it doesn't explode all over the place).
Cut a hole in the top of the pepper, or else cut it in half, put it on a baking sheet, and pour the saucy rice mixture into it (probably some will spill out; if you don't like that then don't use as much rice or tomato paste), then throw that sucker in the oven for about 20 minutes, until the pepper is tender.

Pretty good, I thought, and it'll be a full meal in itself.  If you don't like it vegan, then just add in some ground beef to the rice mixture and call it good.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 30, 2011)

ok, so, I've decided that the omelet I was trying to make with the amount of stuff I was trying to make it with wasn't working. Too much filling for the amount of egg I was using. So I'll just post what I was trying to do in scrambled egg form.

*Xenke's "I tried to make an omelet, but I ended up with scrambled eggs" Egg Extravaganza*

~2 slices of bacon (it always ends up being less because I eat a bit of it beforehand >>)
1/2 A green bell pepper chopped
1/2 A red bell pepper copped
Chopped onion equal to the amount of half of a pepper chopped
2 eggs
Splash of Milk
Pepperjack Cheese

I cooked the bacon first. Last night I did this while I was chopping everything up. You can either cook it in strips and break it into pieces later, or you can cut it into pieces and cook it like that. Doesn't really matter. I do this well ahead of time, because my bacon pan is also my omelet pan, so I need to let the grease cool so I can wash it.

In a separate pan, I lightly "sautÃ©ed" (I just threw it in a pan and turned on the burner, w/e) both peppers and the onion at the same time. I did it long enough to get it all somewhat cooked, but not browned. While this was going on, I beat two eggs with a splash of milk in a bowl.

When the peppers/onions were close to being done, I heated (lowish heat) my cleaned bacon/omelet pan (I greased it this time). I added the eggs to the pan, and after a minute or so I put the pepper/onions in. I did this so that they would get embedded in the egg, but at the same time didn't just fall straight through to the bottom of the pan. Once the egg started cook and solidify, I add the bacon and the cheese (just add to taste, I'm not going to tell you how much to add).

And then I TRIED folding it over, but there was just some much stuff in there that it refused to do so. I just mashed and scooped etc until it was scrambly.

JEE, I'M SUCH A GOOD COOK. :V

And yes, this is a lot of food, idk why I decided to make so much, let alone why I did it twice.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 30, 2011)

Xenke said:


> ok, so, I've decided that the omelet I was trying to make with the amount of stuff I was trying to make it with wasn't working. Too much filling for the amount of egg I was using. So I'll just post what I was trying to do in scrambled egg form.
> 
> *Xenke's "I tried to make an omelet, but I ended up with scrambled eggs" Egg Extravaganza*
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, that's quite a bit of stuff for a two-egg omelet.  Go for three next time, and in a slightly bigger pan.

Also, one more thing about sautÃ©ing, when you sautÃ© things, you want a little oil or some other fat in the pan.  More than you need to just make it non-stick, but not that much.  The fact that you're making bacon already works perfectly because bacon drippings are great for sautÃ©ing with, so instead of discarding it just use that next time.

The reason is that fats and oils are excellent conductors of heat, so it acts almost like a liquid extension of the pan that envelops the food in the pan when you toss it around and cooks it more efficiently, while also contributing flavor.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 30, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Yeah, that's quite a bit of stuff for a two-egg omelet.  Go for three next time, and in a slightly bigger pan.
> 
> Also, one more thing about sautÃ©ing, when you sautÃ© things, you want a little oil or some other fat in the pan.  More than you need to just make it non-stick, but not that much.  The fact that you're making bacon already works perfectly because bacon drippings are great for sautÃ©ing with, so instead of discarding it just use that next time.
> 
> The reason is that fats and oils are excellent conductors of heat, so it acts almost like a liquid extension of the pan that envelops the food in the pan when you toss it around and cooks it more efficiently, while also contributing flavor.


 
I did use a splash of oil, but I hadn't considered using the bacon fat. Thanks!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 30, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I did use a splash of oil, but I hadn't considered using the bacon fat. Thanks!


 
Bacon fat fixes everything man.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 1, 2011)

No ideal what it's called, and I don't know the measurements as I work in a kitchen and we don't have time for measuring shit. 

First, layer the bottom of a bowl with raw sliced onions, then pick some Thai Basil leaves and throw them on top.

Then I put ~15 very thinly sliced pieces of raw beef. 

One spoonful of garlic, a handful of sugar, and half a handful of salt on top of that.

Then I squeeze an entire lime into the mixture and stir it all up with a chop stick.
(Also minced three Thai chilis and threw that in, BAM)
Plate that on a rectangular sushi plate and serve raw. The acid in the lime somewhat cooks the beef, though it is still very raw. Whiny Americanized bitches need not apply.

Oh yeah, I should warn you though, USDA blah blah fresh blah blah some more bullshit blah blah. Basically, do not try this at home, you need very fresh beef to do this and you can get sick if you do not use very fresh beef.


----------



## Cain (Jul 2, 2011)

I probably would enjoy cooking, but I kinda CBA to do it a lot of the time.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 4, 2011)

I just discovered a miracle summer recipe that anybody can do in about 2 seconds.
Add some sugar to some milk, and add a third again as much orange juice, and stir.
It seriously tastes like a liquid version of those orange creamsicles you can buy at the supermarket.  I'll bet it would work if you added vanilla, too.  And you could make it fizzy and add Sprite or ginger ale or something.  The possibilities are endless, man!


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> I just discovered a miracle summer recipe that anybody can do in about 2 seconds.
> Add some sugar to some milk, and add a third again as much orange juice, and stir.
> It seriously tastes like a liquid version of those orange creamsicles you can buy at the supermarket.  I'll bet it would work if you added vanilla, too.  And you could make it fizzy and add Sprite or ginger ale or something.  The possibilities are endless, man!


 
It doesn't curdle?  How fast did you drink it?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 4, 2011)

Within about 15 minutes.  And no, it didn't curdle.  It just turned a lovely pale orange color.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 4, 2011)

Speaking of drinks with milk, here's an after dinner drink for you.

*COOKIES AND CREAM*

1 Part Vanilla Vodka
1 Part White Creme de Cocoa
1 Part Frangelico
1 Part Milk/Heavy Cream

Mix ingredients in a high ball glass filled with ice.  Shake well and serve.  When done correctly, it should taste like dipping a chocolate chip cookie in a glass of milk.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2011)

Question for this thread: 

How do you make your coffee? I have seen a million different ways people drink it, so how do you?

I buy whole coffee beans and use a grinder, then add a tablespoon of coffee for every 2 cups of water, and I drink it black. I usually buy Eight o' Clock whole bean, either Colombian, original, or hazelnut. No cream or sugar.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 7, 2011)

I drink any kind of coffee at all.  Shitty black Folgers, fine authentic Mexican roast, espresso, frothy sugary mocha crap, iced coffee, whatever.  Or use coffee as a flavoring instead of as a drink in itself.  Like, have a bowl of cereal with milk, but dump about a tablespoon of coffee in there just to give it a little something extra.
In short, I don't have a special way to prepare coffee.  I guess my favorite is just plain old potent and black, though.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> Question for this thread:
> 
> How do you make your coffee? I have seen a million different ways people drink it, so how do you?
> 
> I buy whole coffee beans and use a grinder, then add a tablespoon of coffee for every 2 cups of water, and I drink it black. I usually buy Eight o' Clock whole bean, either Colombian, original, or hazelnut. No cream or sugar.


 
Half or full city roast, pre-ground beans, put in the hopper the night before and set to auto-brew in the morning (mornings are no time for bullshit).  Tiny pinch of salt goes in with the grounds and I drink it black.  Right now it's just Folger's Breakfast Blend because Grandma likes it and she's stuck with us due to Alzheimer's but I usually get something nicer than that.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 7, 2011)

I make mine with Jameson.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

Can you guys recommend me some other brands of whole bean assuming anyone else buys it that way? Eight O' Clock is a bit too expensive for the quality.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> Can you guys recommend me some other brands of whole bean assuming anyone else buys it that way? Eight O' Clock is a bit too expensive for the quality.


 
The best coffee is coffee that is freshly roasted locally, but that won't help you save money.  Quality would hopefully shoot through the roof though.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> Can you guys recommend me some other brands of whole bean assuming anyone else buys it that way? Eight O' Clock is a bit too expensive for the quality.


 
tim Hortons


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't suppose anyone here bakes roulades and cakes? I love love love roulades but the plain old cake with no icing tastes a little too tart when it comes out of the oven, but is fine before. 

*Roulades = Sponge Cakes = Roll Cakes*

I probably should have explained a lil more

I can dig up the recipe if needed but it doesn't have anything in it that should be tart. I'm just using the basic recipe for a sponge cake. Luckily I can mask the flavor with copious amounts of whipped cream/mousse.


----------



## Tyr (Jul 8, 2011)

=D im making cheese frenchies~ (deep fried, breaded, cheese sanwiches.) a Nebraskan delight~


----------



## anora (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice topic...

I can cook all type of food. But little bit weak in fast food. But i am trying to be an expert in this items...


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Jul 15, 2011)

Recently I've tried doing stuff I don't normally to being more artsy with it and in some cases incorporating alcohol into my baking concoctions. Needless to say, YUM Here are some of my successes:

Rainbow cupcakes with Vanilla Buttercream:











Nutella cupcakes with a Kahlua & Baileys swirled buttercream










Chocolate Kahlua Cake Pops (in clear wrapper)






Margarita cupcakes with a Grand Patron Buttercream with Lime Zest


----------



## Xenke (Jul 15, 2011)

Rsrallygrl said:


> Margarita cupcakes with a Grand Patron Buttercream with Lime Zest


 
That sounds absolutely delicious.


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Jul 15, 2011)

Green Mtn Coffee Roasters is great! Dark Magic espresso is really good, some of the flavored stuff is cool too like French Toast.


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Jul 15, 2011)

Xenke said:


> That sounds absolutely delicious.



My fav is the nutella  and then I also did a salted caramel too. My next experiment is gonna be to great a Butterbeer cupcake in honor of Harry Potter, though I'm sure someones already done it. I also wanna try making maple bacon cupcakes with real VT maple syrup * reminisces of Fernandos maple bacon donuts from AC*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 15, 2011)

Alcohol and baking is always a great idea.

Need to pull together my Death by Chocolate recipe.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 15, 2011)

Ima make another wrap. I've eaten a lot of them the past few days, I have chicken and lettuce to get rid of.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 15, 2011)

Get some Caesar dressing on that mother.

God I've wanted nothing by chicken caesar wraps the past few days.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 15, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Get some Caesar dressing on that mother.
> 
> God I've wanted nothing by chicken caesar wraps the past few days.


 
Caesar's alright, but I don't have the 'gredients for it.

Listed from highest to lowest quantity used: Lettuce, chicken, pepper jack, ranch, bacon. (in a tortilla of course)

If I didn't loathe tomatoes, I'd replace bacon with pico de gallo.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 16, 2011)

Just a while ago i just suddenly got inspiration to start making my own meals (probably because it's starting to be very relevant) so far i have only done pretty basic things but i'm motivated to try more and complicated things. I also started baking and i made some oat cookies (might upload a picture) and saltsticks. I'm actually planning to make so more cookies today because those that i did few days ago tasted pretty great.






That's the first patch i did few days ago. The problem was that i put too much stuff, too close so it all got stuck together. 






I managed to cut it to slices though and added chocolate on some of the cookies. 






Made more today and this time the cookies taste and look good.






Though the first ones and i put oven burned a little put i added some chocolate over them.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 16, 2011)

Skift said:


> Question for this thread:
> 
> How do you make your coffee? I have seen a million different ways people drink it, so how do you?
> 
> I buy whole coffee beans and use a grinder, then add a tablespoon of coffee for every 2 cups of water, and I drink it black. I usually buy Eight o' Clock whole bean, either Colombian, original, or hazelnut. No cream or sugar.


 
I buy something different at Central Market each time, and I grind it up in the store. I like the ones from Costa Rica, but I can't remember the brands. What's expensive to you? I can usually find good coffee for like $6 per lb to $12 per lb. Average is probably $9 per lb. Honestly I have no idea how much coffee I use for how much water I put in there, lol I just scoop it until it looks right. XD Then I put like 20% half and half.

This requires no cooking, but I'll share with you my recipe for Sushi Cheesecake. I recently made this for a party and it was a big hit. I can't eat grains or sugar, though, so the recipe is slightly modified from a regular cheesecake recipe.
PHOTO
Ingredients:
8 oz package of cream cheese
8 oz whipped cream, which you can buy or whip yourself
2 tbs almond butter
2 packages Stevia powder
A handful of almond meal
A handful of dark chocolate chips
A few strawberries
One kiwi

For the filling:
Put whipped cream, cream cheese, almond butter and one package of stevia powder in a large mixing bowl and beat with an egg beater until it's smooth-ish.

For the crust:
Put almond meal, chocolate chips, and one package of stevia powder into the food processor. Grind until it's sort of fine grain. 

Put it together:
Put a layer of parchment paper on a baking sheet, and spread filling into a large rectangle, about 3/4 to an inch thick. Freeze until firm but not brittle. Take it out and put a row of sliced strawberries and a row of sliced kiwi down the center of the filling going the long way. Lift up the edges of the parchment paper to help you and roll the whole thing up into a cylinder, making sure to pinch and smooth the two edges that are coming together so that the surface of the roll is continuous and doesn't break. Then sprinkle on the chocolate/almond meal mixture all around on the outside of the roll. Return to freezer. Thaw and slice into inch-thick portions before serving.

Optional:
It's not pictured, but at the party I took some whipped cream mixed with some green food coloring and put it in one of those frosting sleeves, and put a little glob of "wasabi" on each of the sushi rolls. 

Also, if you don't feel like getting all fancy, you can just go ahead and make a big circle like a normal cheesecake, lol.


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf

WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## Nargle (Jul 16, 2011)

Missed you too Azure =D


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2011)

no love for me I see.... no that's fine, I'll just drown my sorrows by making cheese enchilada's.

and this time I'm using the whole can of enchilada sauce :C


----------



## Lobar (Jul 17, 2011)

Milo said:


> no love for me I see.... no that's fine, I'll just drown my sorrows by making cheese enchilada's.
> 
> and this time I'm using the whole can of enchilada sauce :C



...but this is your first post in the thread?


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2011)

Lobar said:


> ...but this is your first post in the thread?


 
um, because I matter _that_ much? |:C

no but really, I was leading the topic to my cheese enchilada making... which tasted horrible btw


----------



## Xenke (Jul 18, 2011)

There was blood in my egg...

This has never happened before.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 19, 2011)

Extra protein =D


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Jul 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> There was blood in my egg...
> 
> This has never happened before.



Its fine, its caused whenthere is a rupture of a blood vessel during formation of the egg. My mother in law has chickens  They can be removed with a knife and are in most cases safe to eat.


----------



## In_Abyss (Jul 23, 2011)

I love baking but baking doesn't love me. Regardless that I follow the recipe to a T i can never get mine to either taste as good or get it to the consistancy it should be 
Now don't get me wrong, it never tastes bad, but just as well the texture and 'off taste' can be a bit offputting.


----------



## Flippy (Jul 25, 2011)

I have learned to love cooking & have lost a shit ton of weight since I stopped eating frozen diners & take out.

I just made whole wheat english muffin pizzas with spinach & my belly is very happy.

My latest weapon in my cooking arsenal is a dinosaur muffin pan that I got on sale. http://www.dinosaurplay.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/dinosaur-cake-pan.jpg
Food is fun! Nom nom nom.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 25, 2011)

Flippy said:


> I have learned to love cooking & have lost a shit ton of weight since I stopped eating frozen diners & take out.
> 
> I just made whole wheat english muffin pizzas with spinach & my belly is very happy.
> 
> ...


 
are you six years old


----------



## Flippy (Jul 25, 2011)

Lobar said:


> are you six years old


Nooooo...I'm 6 1/2 years old! Big difference Mr. Squirrel. Also don't hate on the dino pan or I'll sick a hydra on you.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 27, 2011)

steak strips from a sirloin 
olive oil
golden potatoes
cilantro 
bay leaf
garlic
parsley
sea salt
pepper
meat tenderizer
tomatoes
6 cheese blend
swiss cheese
oregano 
chicken stock
lemon zest


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> steak strips from a sirloin
> olive oil
> golden potatoes
> cilantro
> ...



Can I eat at your place tonight?   I promise to do the dishes after


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 28, 2011)

Today I slapped some provolone over leftover lasagna (it was some terrible store brand frozen kind), added some fresh ground black pepper (I looove having a pepper grinder), strips of chewy bacon, and i had some pepperjack snack things that I diced and added to it, along with some not-terrible ricotta. 

It was fucking delicious. <3


----------



## Larry (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmm.

Should I make shrimp fried rice or a get some Taco Bell?


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Aug 2, 2011)

Flippy said:


> I have learned to love cooking & have lost a shit ton of weight since I stopped eating frozen diners & take out.
> 
> I just made whole wheat english muffin pizzas with spinach & my belly is very happy.
> 
> ...



I did a life style change back in September of 2010 and overhauled everything I was eating. I lost weight and now if I eat bad my body kinda yells at me. If  you like the whole wheat english, try em with Apple Jelly or even Jalepeno Jelly for a little zip.

Also a good breakfast courtesy of V for Vendetta: Eggy in a Basket Soooo Good

1 egg, 1 piece of bread, and butter 
_1_ Butter bread slices on both sides.
_2_ Cut an approximately 2 inch circle in the middle of each slice, using a cookie cutter or small glass.
_3_ Place buttered bread slices on a non-stick griddle pan, preheated over medium heat.
_4_ Add a bit of butter to the center of the bread, and gently crack your eggs into the hole.
_5_ Sprinkle eggs with salt and freshly ground pepper to taste.
_6_ When the eggs begin to set around the edge of the hole, flip.
_7_ Finish cooking eggs as you prefer (over easy or over medium).
_8_ The buttered bread "centers" can be grilled or toasted as well to sop up the extra yolk!

For a visual here:http://www.food.com/recipe/v-for-vendettas-eggy-in-a-basket-162532


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a question. Can anyone tell me a good reference for making sticky rice without a ricemaker? I'm just lost without it.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 2, 2011)

Rsrallygrl said:


> I did a life style change back in September of 2010 and overhauled everything I was eating. I lost weight and now if I eat bad my body kinda yells at me. If  you like the whole wheat english, try em with Apple Jelly or even Jalepeno Jelly for a little zip.
> 
> Also a good breakfast courtesy of V for Vendetta: Eggy in a Basket Soooo Good
> 
> ...


Ha ha, I saw my friend actually make that after a heavy night of drinking. I wasn't really paying attention till it it was done & never asked him the recipe so this helps a lot. 



Radiohead said:


> I have a question. Can anyone tell me a good  reference for making sticky rice without a ricemaker? I'm just lost  without it.


http://www.maangchi.com/talk/topic/cooking-rice-without-a-rice-cooker
This recipe is from the very helpful Maangchi on youtube, http://www.youtube.com/user/Maangchi . Watching her channel helped me learn to cook some great dishes with a Korean flare.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> sticky rice



Add syrup. :VVVV


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 2, 2011)

Flippy said:


> This recipe is from the very helpful Maangchi on youtube, http://www.youtube.com/user/Maangchi . Watching her channel helped me learn to cook some great dishes with a Korean flare.


Thank you. (I never learned despite being part Korean and eating a ton of the stuff.)


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 2, 2011)

Alright guys, time for some french cuisine.

CREPES!

1 cup flour
1 tbsp. sugar (optional)
pinch  salt
3 eggs, beaten
1 1/2 cups milk
1 tbsp. butter OR margarine, melted

1.  Combine flour, sugar, and salt in a bowl.  In another bowl mix eggs, milk, and melted butter.  Pour egg mixture all at once into the dry ingredients and beat until smooth.  cover and let stand for 2 hours at room temperature.

2. Brush an 8 in. (20 cm) frying pan wiht melted butter or spray lightly with the nonstick spray.  Heat.  pour a scant 1/4 cup (60 mL) of the batter  into the pan and turn pan quickly so that the batter covers the bottom.  Cook until golden brown, about 1 minute.  Turn and brown the other side, about 1 minute.

3.  Stack your crepes on an upside down small bowl (this prevents them from sticking together).  Keep them warm in a 200F (93C) oven.  When ready, serve with brown sugar and fresh lemon juice and roll them up, or with fruit, whipped cream, and/or ice cream. 

These can be used for breakfast (with jam.  Raspberry is awesome with this!), lunch, or dessert.  They're really versatile, and can be made ahead and even frozen.


----------



## Azure (Aug 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Add syrup. :VVVV


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww. Maybe maple syrup. None of that corn syrup nastiness.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2011)

Azure said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww. Maybe maple syrup. None of that corn syrup nastiness.



Ew gross, I didn't even consider that as part of my joke.


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Aug 2, 2011)

Speaking of maple syrup I just tried making these maple cornmeal biscuits tonight. Really good, bit of a slightly sweet biscuit. Don't use fake maple syrup use the real stuff.

_1 cup all-purpose flour
__1 cup yellow cornmeal, preferably stone-ground (I used regular ground cornmeal)_ _
1 TBSP. baking powder_ _
1/2 tsp. salt_ _
1/4 tsp. baking soda_
_6 TBSP. cold, unsalted butter, cut into 12 pieces_ _
1/2 cup cold whole milk (I used 1%)_
_1/4 cup pure maple syrup (no fake stuff)_

_Getting ready: Center a rack in the oven and preheat the oven to 425 degrees.

__Whisk the flour, cornmeal, baking powder, salt and baking soda together in a bowl. Drop in the butter and, using your finger, toss to coat the pieces of butter with flour. Quickly, working with your fingertips (my favorite method) or a pastry blender, cut and rub the butter into the dry ingredients until the mixture is pebbly. You'll have pea-size pieces, pieces the size of oatmeal flakes and pieces the size of everything in between-and that's just right._ _

Stir the milk and maple syrup together and pour over the dry ingredients. Grab a fork and toss and gently turn until the ingredients are mostly combined and you've got a very soft dough. Don't worry if the dough doesn't look evenly mixed.

__I used a ice cream scoop and got about 7 semi big biscuits._ _Bake the biscuits for about 15 minutes, or until they are puffed and golden brown (these won't be straight or tall like traditional biscuit)._


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2011)

I fucking love cooking with onions.


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is a good recipe for ya:

Grilled Salt and Vinegar Potato â€œChipsâ€

1 pound potatoes, yukon gold potatoes, cut lengthwise into 1/4-inch-thick slices
2 cups white vinegar
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 1/2 teaspoons coarse salt, plus more for sprinkling
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper

Bring potatoes and vinegar to a boil in a medium saucepan (vinegar should cover potatoes; add more vinegar if necessary).  Reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer potatoes until just fork tender, about 5 minutes. Let potatoes cool in vinegar for 15 minutes.  Drain well, and gently toss with oil, salt, and pepper.

Preheat grill to medium-high.  Grill potatoes in a single layer until browned on both sides and cooked through, about 5 minutes per side.  Sprinkle with salt before serving. makes about 4 servings


----------



## Sar (Aug 14, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I want to make an omelet eventually.
> 
> What should I put in it?


Egg, chillies, cherry tomato, basil, mozzarella, ham.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been making really simple Grilled Cheese Sandwiches for my lunches, seeing as they're one of the few things I can eat currently without having problems.

I'm making them with inferior bread, boring cheese, and BUTTER.

I don't understand how something made of such boring and inferior ingredients (save the butter) can be so delicious. D:

EDIT: Oh man, once I get better I should totally add jalepeÃ±o.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 28, 2011)

I expected a few East Coasters to be posting here today & sharing how they planned to cook their way through the storm. Oh well, I made an Alfredo sauce with sauteed peppers, onions & chicken sausage.


----------



## Sar (Aug 28, 2011)

French toast for breakfast. Basic stuff


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 28, 2011)

Flippy said:


> I expected a few East Coasters to be posting here today & sharing how they planned to cook their way through the storm. Oh well, I made an Alfredo sauce with sauteed peppers, onions & chicken sausage.



Power hasn't gone out, no reason to clean out the fridge.


----------



## Brotherwolven (Sep 4, 2011)

Last thing I cooked the other day was a 3 quarts of sweet pickles, 2 quarts of sour pickles, and 1 quart of pickled Poblano peppers that never grew large enough to become chiles rellenos.

The basic grilled cheese is good Xenke, but I like to upgrade my ingredients:  Italian white bread from the local Italian bakery, 12 year old white cheddar or gruyere, sopressata between the layers of cheese, and tapenade if you can get it.  I know this is moving into muffaletta territory, but it's so good.  I've heard mayo works well in place of butter, but why mess with perfection.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 4, 2011)

Oxtail soup

chicken broth
oxtails 6 pounds
slow cooker
carrots
potatos
garlic
pepper
salt

cook stuff starting in morbing alllllll day then ay night dip out som broth and stir in enough flour to nake dough... roll dough out make sutre lots of flowe to keep from sticking then roll out and cut into syrips or use glass to vut circle dumplings, place in low cooker and let finish cooking....


BAM AMAZING

if as frudgged as i am and i can do it an idiot can


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2011)

Brotherwolven said:


> Last thing I cooked the other day was a 3 quarts of sweet pickles, 2 quarts of sour pickles, and 1 quart of pickled Poblano peppers that never grew large enough to become chiles rellenos.
> 
> The basic grilled cheese is good Xenke, but I like to upgrade my ingredients:  Italian white bread from the local Italian bakery, 12 year old white cheddar or gruyere, sopressata between the layers of cheese, and tapenade if you can get it.  I know this is moving into muffaletta territory, but it's so good.  I've heard mayo works well in place of butter, but why mess with perfection.



I don't have the funds for that. ):

But maybe when I have a job.


----------



## Jubell (Sep 5, 2011)

Last night I made Fried bacon wrapped chicken stuffed with bleu cheese crumbles (after marinating in a honey mustard marinade for about 24 hours) 

Decadent.  (but fairly simple with the main components being: boneless skinless chicken breasts, bacon, flour/cornstarch, peanut oil, and then seasonings. Any marinade can be used)


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I don't have the funds for that. ):
> 
> But maybe when I have a job.


You and every other college student who refuses to work :v


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Sep 5, 2011)

Made a pretty bomb fried rice last night. I didn't have onion on hand, so I opted for sweet instead of savory. I used honey glazed ham I had, fried it with ginger, and some honey, letting it caramelize just a tiny bit. Added raisins and pineapple juice. Holy tits, it's good. Sweet fried rice? Yes.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2011)

Strawberry extract...

It does not make good strawberry milk.

At all.

Oh well, I was planning to save it to use in cheesecakes anyway.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2011)

Double post, d.w.i.

Last night I made some delicious roasted potato, and it's still delicious today!

I took a couple boring russet potatoes, cut them up into chunks (skin on), tossed in pure olive oil, threw half a bulb of garlic in there (each clove cut in half... because I wanted to), and threw a bunch of rosemary in there (if I had remembered, I would have gotten some fresh rosemary, but instead I had to settle for the stuff that comes in a shaker).

Into the toaster oven at 450 degrees for an hour, taking it out and mixing it up a bit every 15 minutes.

Mmmm, they're so tender on the inside, and they smell amazing. Oh, and they taste good, that too.


----------



## Pinpoint (Sep 17, 2011)

I want to make every goddamn thing on this tumblr.

http://fattiesdelight.tumblr.com/


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2011)

Tonight I had some really good double cream gouda. I have no idea how I could possibly use it in cooking, and it's a little on the expensive side to be dicking around with it, but goddamn I want to try.

That shit was delicious. I wonder if they even sell something like it at my usual grocer.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Sep 19, 2011)

With all of the food stuff I watch I'm surprised I haven't tried to actually cook that much. I love watching Iron Chef, Good Eats, Kitchen Nightmares, Hell's Kitchen, The Great Food Truck Race and lots of other stuff. I know all of those little tricks but I can hardly make a good omelette.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 19, 2011)

OnyxVulpine said:


> With all of the food stuff I watch I'm surprised I haven't tried to actually cook that much. I love watching Iron Chef, Good Eats, Kitchen Nightmares, Hell's Kitchen, The Great Food Truck Race and lots of other stuff. I know all of those little tricks but I can hardly make a good omelette.



Of all these shows, only Good Eats will actually teach you anything.  Focus on learning the common techniques - how to saute, how to braise, etc. - before focusing on recipes and details.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 20, 2011)

Been on a Chai Tea binge. Also I've been wanting to go on a serious cheese binge. My arteries are screaming. I should make some mac 'n cheese, not from box plzthx.



Lobar said:


> Of all these shows, only Good Eats will actually teach you anything.  Focus on learning the common techniques - how to saute, how to braise, etc. - before focusing on recipes and details.



I still hate that man.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 25, 2011)

I MADE MAC N CHEESE FROM SCRATCH.

HOOYEA

Cook pasta, make a cheese sauce, mix together when both done, though in square pan thing for baking, back with cheese and bread crumbs on top, etc.

SIMPLE.

Needs tweaking though, I can never get it to have terribly much flavor. But it's a starting point.


----------



## keynine (Sep 29, 2011)

I made a pretty good breakfast burrito today.

BURRITO:

Chorizo or another spicy sausage, egg, green onion, fruit salsa, black beans, cheese and a tortilla.

Cook some chorizo in a pan, then add an egg or two. Add some salt and pepper. Cook until the egg is not runny, add cheese (or vegan cheese if you're like me and are lactose intolerant). Once the cheese is melty dump in some green onion. Meanwhile, wrap the tortilla in a paper towel and stick in the microwave for 30 seconds or so. Dump some fruit salsa and black beans onto the tortilla, then add the chorizo/egg. Roll it up and enjoy.

It probably would have tasted 10 times better if I could use real cheese without feeling sick. I miss cheese.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 29, 2011)

i make a mean pizza dough!

3 3/4 cups of flour (450 grams)
1 cup of water (250 ml)
1 pack of yeast
2 tablespoons of olive oil
1 tablespoon of sugar
1/4 teaspoon of garlic
1 teaspoon of salt

just mix everything and let it rest for 1 hour.
then just roll it out, put everything on it that you like on a pizza, put some oil on the edges to make them nice and crispy and put it in the preheated oven at 375Â°F/180Â°C for about 25 minutes.

this dough is amazing. its fluffy inside and very crispy outside. and apparently it tastes just like the pizza hut pizza dough =D

for the tomato sauce i recommend that you use strained tomatoes, some olive oil, red wine, a teaspoon of salt, 2 tablespoons of sugar, pepper and garlic.
when the pizza is done add some basil. if you put on the basil before cooking the pizza the bazel will become bitter.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I MADE MAC N CHEESE FROM SCRATCH.
> 
> HOOYEA
> 
> ...



Not enough salt is likely your biggest problem there.  Other things that work well in mac and cheese are starting the sauce by sauteeing a fine-diced shallot, using bacon grease for a roux, and/or adding a bit of dry mustard.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 29, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Not enough salt is likely your biggest problem there.  Other things that work well in mac and cheese are starting the sauce by sauteeing a fine-diced shallot, using bacon grease for a roux, and/or adding a bit of dry mustard.



Probably salt, yea. I'll have to give the other things a try too.

And just for reference, since several people are dumb (not necessarily you), what do you mean by shallot?

Do you mean shallot or "shallot"?


----------



## Lobar (Sep 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Probably salt, yea. I'll have to give the other things a try too.
> 
> And just for reference, since several people are dumb (not necessarily you), what do you mean by shallot?
> 
> Do you mean shallot or "shallot"?



The former.  I always refer to the latter as green onions to avoid confusion.


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Sep 30, 2011)

I have to share this with ya.... Fried Waffles. That's right... You take an Eggo frozen, and you fry it. Top it with vanilla ice cream, chocolate sauce, and what ever else you can think. Good with bacon too. The taste is that similar to fried ice cream. MMMmm


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Oct 6, 2011)

Today, i totally butchered a what was going to be a really good Denver Omelet


----------



## FateStay DigiTal (Oct 6, 2011)

---


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 16, 2011)

EDIBLE (omgznowai) Carrot Cake and Cream Cheese Frosting

I'm 14, and I could bake this. It's so good. 

Prep: 30min Bake: 35min Cool: 10min

2 1/4 c. self-rising flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1 1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
2 cups sugar
1 cup vegetable oil
4 large eggs
3 cups (FINELY) grated carrots (Otherwise you'll have huge-ass carrot chunks, which is disgusting)
1 1/2 chopped walnuts (optional)

Stir flour, baking soda, and cinnamon together. Set aside.
Beat sugar and oil together until smooth. Add eggs 1 at a time and beat until blended after each egg. Add the flour mixture, beating at low speed until blended. Add carrots and then add batter into 3 round cake pans.

Bake at 350 for 30-35 mins. When finished, let cool for 10 minutes until sprinkling nuts on top and adding frosting.

CREAM CHEESE FROSTING
2 (8-oz) packages of cream cheese
1/2 c butter)
1 (16 oz) box of powdered sugar (2cups)
1 tsp. vanilla extract

Beat cream cheese and butter until fluffy. Add powdered sugar and continue to beat until mixed in. Then stir in vanilla.


---From Southern Living Christmas Cookbook.
Note: This is the BEST carrot cake EVER  You're welcome.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 16, 2011)

No-bake Candy bar pie- 

Prep time- 5 minutes or less Cooling: 1 hour

You need: 
3 candy bars of your liking (I use Butterfingers. They're dry and easy to use.)
1 8-oz package of cream cheese
1 package of cool whip
1 graham cracker pie tin

Beat Cream cheese and cool whip together until fluffy. Then, smash the candy bars with a spoon. Add two of the candy bars to the mixture and stir. Then., add the mixture into the pie tin. Then, sprinkle the remaining candy bar on top of pie. Put in fridge to cool.

I might add, this is great with oreos as well- we made one and it was a cookies and cream pie!

Tips- If your candy bar has caramel, don't be afraid to get some caramel and drizzle it over the top of the pie!


----------



## Tao (Oct 18, 2011)

For the cream cheese frosting Caffeine posted or any frosting, add a little bit of white chocolate and heavy whipping cream to make it sweeter and smoother. I might post a couple of my favorite recipes, but I have an enormous textbook and a recipe website that I usually use during class. Or some stuff we've made so much that we've memorized it.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been so uninspired with my cooking lately. I just can't figure out something new to try.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 19, 2011)

I've learned something about making caramel. It is hot, and second degree burns are painful.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2011)

Antonia said:


> I've learned something about making caramel. It is hot, and second degree burns are painful.



Oh fuck man.  Molten sugar is not to be trifled with.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 19, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Oh fuck man.  Molten sugar is not to be trifled with.


Yeah, I tried to take precautions (gloves, long sleeves, long pants, apron) but some got on my wrist and burned me pretty bad. On the bright side, I endured the pain and ended up with some really amazing not-burnt caramelized almonds.


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Oct 24, 2011)

Caramel Apple Pie Cupcakes

*Ingredients*

1 cup milk
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, room temperature
2 cups all purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon salt
4 large eggs
1 3/4 cups sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

1 can of apple pie filling (or baked apples that are sliced)
caramel sauce

Preheat oven to 350Â°F. Line two 12-cup muffin tins with cupcake liners.
Heat milk and butter in a small saucepan over medium heat until butter melts. Remove from heat. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, baking powder, cinnamon and salt.
Using a stand mixer with a whisk attachment, beat eggs and sugar until thick ribbons form, about 5 minutes. Add flour mixture and beat on low just until incorporated. Add milk mixture and vanilla, and beat until blended.
Divide evenly among baking tins. Bake at 350Â°F for 16-18 minutes, or until a toothpick comes out clean. Cool in pans for 5 minutes, then transfer to wire racks to cool completely.

Working with completely cooled cupcakes, use a small paring knife to cut out a cone shaped wedge from the center of each cupcake. (Like when cutting the lid off of a jack-o-lantern.) Save the â€œlidsâ€. If needed, scrape out a little bit of cake from each hole to make more room for filling â€“ just donâ€™t go too far or your cupcakes will fall apart. Fill each hole not quite to the top with Apple Filling (about 1/2 tablespoon). Replace â€œlidsâ€, trimming off the bottoms of the â€œlidsâ€ if necessary.
Pipe frosting on cupcakes. Drizzle with caramel sauce. Looks like this:http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...23722623_1011278248_32713473_1754677738_n.jpg


----------



## Ulma (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I like to cook ANYTHING with garlic.
You can never have to much garlic.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gawd. I love baked goods. I suck at baking, but I rock face at regular dinner fare. I wish I could bake. :C


----------



## Kanin (Nov 3, 2011)

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r97/lone_wolf1/IMG_0756.jpg

Vanilla bean icecream served with (cirtus) caramel wafer cookies that have been brushed with dark chocolate. There were so many steps. I spent all day on it, but it makes many many servings. It turned out better than I could of hoped for, the flavors worked perfectly together.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm diabetic, so anything I bake has to be low carb and as close to sugar free as humanly possible while still tasting like it's supposed to be a sweet treat. I specialize in muffins, but I'm working on sugar free cookies. My ultimate goal is sugar free donuts.


----------



## Tao (Nov 17, 2011)

I actually got to bake yesterday, which I don't get to very often as a dessert manager. I made chocolate, cherry, and apple cobbler then did something a bit different. I took big yellow squash, sliced them lengthwise, seasoned with a mix of herb and dried fruit seasoning, italian seasoning, and sea salt, grilled them, covered them in balsamic glaze and vinegar.  I also discovered peeling a potato, slicing it for french fries and covering the raw fries in meat seasoning before frying or baking them makes great fries :3


----------



## Sar (Nov 17, 2011)

Green Tea Ice cream following this recipe.
Holy crap it tastes really good at 3AM.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 18, 2011)

Just baked a full Red Baron Pepperoni Pizza.


----------



## Aduleon (Nov 19, 2011)

I has both Chili Verde and Chili Colorado recipes. NO DAMN BEANS! Just meat and deliciousness!

If anyone wants just lemme know :3

EDIT: Come to think of it I have a lot of great recipes, including some really killer "copy cat" recipes of famous fast food chain items


----------



## Tao (Nov 22, 2011)

Found an awesome thing to drink! Eggs, sugar, milk, and vanilla extract beaten together. Of course, I probably wouldn't serve it at my restaurant since not everyone has a sweet tooth like me! That and the health inspector would rape me.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 22, 2011)

Tao said:


> Found an awesome thing to drink! Eggs, sugar, milk, and vanilla extract beaten together. Of course, I probably wouldn't serve it at my restaurant since not everyone has a sweet tooth like me! That and the health inspector would rape me.



Congrats, you've invented egg nog.


----------



## Tao (Nov 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Congrats, you've invented egg nog.



It's not exactly eggnog. Some of the same ingredients, way different ratio! If my eggnog tasted like my sugary vanilla cream stuff, I'd probably cry.


----------



## VeganVixen (Nov 22, 2011)

Last night I had Szechuan Brussels sprouts and a salad with romaine lettuce, cucumbers, sugar snap peas, garlic croutons, and soy bacon bits! This morning I had toast, a banana, and a tall glass of chocolate almond milk. For lunch I'm going to be making vegan grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2011)

I made strawberry cheesecake.

I made it super pink.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 25, 2011)

I treated my family to chicken enchiladas for Thanksgiving, it was nontraditional and awesome.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 28, 2011)

Think this would make good quesadillas?

http://i.imgur.com/70F12.jpg

(I guess we'll find out...)


----------



## Lobar (Nov 28, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Think this would make good quesadillas?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/70F12.jpg
> 
> (I guess we'll find out...)



80/20's gonna be greasy as hell on a quesadilla

the question is if you consider this a bad thing


----------



## Ricky (Nov 28, 2011)

Lobar said:


> 80/20's gonna be greasy as hell on a quesadilla
> 
> the question is if you consider this a bad thing



Not really, but I needed to add some bread crumbs to absorb it.

Still came out great XD

It kinda goes well with salsa, too :roll:

This Asian store I found is awesome.  It's HUGE and they sell stuff like that beef paste for a little under 2 bux.

I got so much from there so I can try stuff and see what I like (probably most of it lol).


----------



## Ulma (Nov 30, 2011)

Devils food cake with strawberries and cream center... Chocolate fudge icing.

 'Twas delicious!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sorry if this is a painfully uncultured question, but can I get a recommendation for a sort of beginner's wine? I'm seeing my boyfriend soon, I'd like to buy us a bottle, but he's only ever sipped at it and says he didn't like it. I think he just hasn't given it enough of a chance, though, I was the same way. I like it now but have only had it a few times and don't know what's what.


----------



## Onnes (Dec 4, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I'm sorry if this is a painfully uncultured question, but can I get a recommendation for a sort of beginner's wine? I'm seeing my boyfriend soon, I'd like to buy us a bottle, but he's only ever sipped at it and says he didn't like it. I think he just hasn't given it enough of a chance, though, I was the same way. I like it now but have only had it a few times and don't know what's what.



I'd guess one of the fruitier white wines would be the most likely to appeal to someone uninclined to like wine; Riesling or Moscato immediately come to mind and are extremely common. These are also some of the easiest wines to overdo it with because of the sweetness and the relative masking of the alcohol.


----------



## Tao (Dec 7, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I'm sorry if this is a painfully uncultured question, but can I get a recommendation for a sort of beginner's wine? I'm seeing my boyfriend soon, I'd like to buy us a bottle, but he's only ever sipped at it and says he didn't like it. I think he just hasn't given it enough of a chance, though, I was the same way. I like it now but have only had it a few times and don't know what's what.



White wine would be best, since red wines can be a lil overpowering.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 7, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I'm sorry if this is a painfully uncultured question, but can I get a recommendation for a sort of beginner's wine? I'm seeing my boyfriend soon, I'd like to buy us a bottle, but he's only ever sipped at it and says he didn't like it. I think he just hasn't given it enough of a chance, though, I was the same way. I like it now but have only had it a few times and don't know what's what.





Onnes said:


> I'd guess one of the fruitier white wines would be the most likely to appeal to someone uninclined to like wine; Riesling or Moscato immediately come to mind and are extremely common. These are also some of the easiest wines to overdo it with because of the sweetness and the relative masking of the alcohol.



Agreed, Riesling is generally my safe pick for a group with differing tastes.  It's sweet without (necessarily) being a dessert wine, straightforward, and extremely food-friendly, particularly with heavily-spiced things (though if eating Chinese, go with the similar Gewurztraminer).

If your liquor store has their wines arranged by region, look in Germany for it.  Good German Rieslings will be labeled "Qualitatswein mit Pradikat" rather than "Liebfraumilch" and also one of five subcategories: Kabinett, Spatlese, Auslese, Beerenauslese, or Trockenbeerenauslese - these are in order of increasing sweetness and also general quality and price.  The last two are considered dessert wines and will likely only be found in half-bottles and still cost more than the others.  Spatlese is a good all-situations choice.

edit: And while the sweetness might make it easy to overindulge, there won't be too much danger in the bottle.  German Riesling usually clocks in at only 8-9% alcohol, versus big 14-16% alcohol cabernets.


----------



## Tao (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know much about liquor, but I need a substitute for bourbon whiskey that's a little sweeter, more vanilla-y.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you looking for a non-alcohol substitute? I'll answer as though you weren't. Pretty much any whiskey would be a safe bet, since bourbon is just a type of whiskey. That being said, Southern Comfort is probably the sweetest whiskey out there...


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 7, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I'd guess one of the fruitier white wines would be the most likely to appeal to someone uninclined to like wine; Riesling or Moscato immediately come to mind and are extremely common. These are also some of the easiest wines to overdo it with because of the sweetness and the relative masking of the alcohol.





Lobar said:


> Agreed, Riesling is generally my safe pick for a group with differing tastes.  It's sweet without (necessarily) being a dessert wine, straightforward, and extremely food-friendly, particularly with heavily-spiced things (though if eating Chinese, go with the similar Gewurztraminer).
> 
> If your liquor store has their wines arranged by region, look in Germany for it.  Good German Rieslings will be labeled "Qualitatswein mit Pradikat" rather than "Liebfraumilch" and also one of five subcategories: Kabinett, Spatlese, Auslese, Beerenauslese, or Trockenbeerenauslese - these are in order of increasing sweetness and also general quality and price.  The last two are considered dessert wines and will likely only be found in half-bottles and still cost more than the others.  Spatlese is a good all-situations choice.
> 
> edit: And while the sweetness might make it easy to overindulge, there won't be too much danger in the bottle.  German Riesling usually clocks in at only 8-9% alcohol, versus big 14-16% alcohol cabernets.


Thanks fellas, I'll write these down for when I make the trip.


----------



## Onnes (Dec 7, 2011)

Lobar said:


> edit: And while the sweetness might make it easy to overindulge, there won't be too much danger in the bottle.  German Riesling usually clocks in at only 8-9% alcohol, versus big 14-16% alcohol cabernets.



I guess for the German types. I think American Riesling usually clocks in higher than that, though, and I think we're talking about people who don't regularly consume alcohol.



Tao said:


> I don't know much about liquor, but I need a substitute for bourbon whiskey that's a little sweeter, more vanilla-y.



What you have to keep in mind with bourbon is that quality matters. A well-aged bourbon will have a noticeable creamy, vanilla taste; it will be significantly less harsh than something like Wild Turkey. One I've had recently that was rather exceptional is Rowan Creek, which is relatively inexpensive compared to other good bourbons.


----------



## Azure (Dec 7, 2011)

Tao said:


> I don't know much about liquor, but I need a substitute for bourbon whiskey that's a little sweeter, more vanilla-y.



Elijah Craig. DO IT.


----------



## Tao (Dec 7, 2011)

Slighted said:


> Are you looking for a non-alcohol substitute? I'll answer as though you weren't. Pretty much any whiskey would be a safe bet, since bourbon is just a type of whiskey. That being said, Southern Comfort is probably the sweetest whiskey out there...



Thanks, Southern Comfort seemed to be a lot better than the rancid Jim Beam I have! Making eggnog and the first batch with Jim Beam in it didn't turn out too good. Buuut, with a little bit of Southern Comfort it seems to be a lot better!


----------



## Xenke (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm going to be making an aurore sauce later this week.

Oh god, I expect so much failure.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'm going to be making an aurore sauce later this week.
> 
> Oh god, I expect so much failure.



It's bechamel with a squeeze of tomato paste.  Not fancy enough to stress about.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 11, 2011)

Lobar said:


> It's bechamel with a squeeze of tomato paste.  Not fancy enough to stress about.



The stress is that there's literally two dozen ways to make it, as far as I can tell.

Bechamel is how I first thought to do it, but I've also found recipes using a valoutÃ©, as well as some that sound really unappetizing.


----------



## Raphial Hebert (Dec 11, 2011)

Totally back on topic....

My stakes and burgers are unbeatable! O:


----------



## Xenke (Dec 11, 2011)

Raphial Hebert said:


> stakes



I didn't realize those were edible.


----------



## saggansingh (Dec 11, 2011)

I like to marinate chicken at the very least overnight (either with a  rub or a sauce), and when I cook it I cover the dish with tinfoil.


----------



## Raphial Hebert (Dec 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I didn't realize those were edible.


Oh very.
I cook 'em like a king, and as a king, I eat them like on, because I make them like one.

See what I did thar? :O


----------



## Lobar (Dec 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> The stress is that there's literally two dozen ways to make it, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Bechamel is how I first thought to do it, but I've also found recipes using a valoutÃ©, as well as some that sound really unappetizing.



Well, I guess you could make it with a veloutÃ©.  All that's key to aurore is that you tint it pink with the tomato.   But there's no reason to complicate it with stockmaking, bÃ©chamel is fine and is actually the only way I'd heard of it being done before now.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 11, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Well, I guess you could make it with a veloutÃ©.  All that's key to aurore is that you tint it pink with the tomato.   But there's no reason to complicate it with stockmaking, bÃ©chamel is fine and is actually the only way I'd heard of it being done before now.



Next time I do it it'll be using a bÃ©chamel, since that's probably how the one I'm trying to "copy" was made (I've only had something with this sauce before in this one restaurant, and it was misnamed there). I'm just going to do it witha valoutÃ© because I wanted to try to do something new. :3

Obviously, I do not sauce, and I must change this.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 13, 2011)

So I made my valoutÃ©-based aurore sauce.

It's alright, definitely going to try using a bÃ©chamel next time, but this is alright.

The place I was getting my aurore recipe (which also had one for the valoutÃ©, THANKS JESUS) also had a recipe for a "creamy valoutÃ©", which had whipping cream in it, so I did that even though the recipe didn't say to. It made it look more correct, if nothing else.

YES I KNOW, I NEED RECIPES FOR SAUCES, HOW PITIFUL IS ME.


----------



## JC~Jox (Dec 17, 2011)

Xenke said:


> So I made my valoutÃ©-based aurore sauce.
> 
> It's alright, definitely going to try using a bÃ©chamel next time, but this is alright.
> 
> ...



@___@ I can smell it now... reading this thread has tapped into my deep temptation to cook and bake again. That being said I pledge to make meal this week, a meal comprised of food I have never cooked before. Now the question is what shall I cook? o.o


----------



## Teal (Dec 18, 2011)

Made a tomato and onion salad from a new cookbook.
So much deliciousness.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 18, 2011)

TealMoon said:


> Made a tomato and onion salad from a new cookbook.
> So much deliciousness.



They have recipes...

For salads?


----------



## Teal (Dec 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> They have recipes...
> 
> For salads?



Yes.
They have whole cookbooks... for salads.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Dec 19, 2011)

A red onion.
A couple tomatoes. 

Dice those fuckers. 

Add a bit of salt, a fair amount of pepper, and a touch of basil and rosemary. 

Add olive oil and red wine vinegar. 

Bam! Fucking good salad-thing.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 19, 2011)

TealMoon said:


> Yes.
> They have whole cookbooks... for salads.



But why though.

Why would anyone buy this.

YOU DON'T NEED RECIPES FOR THIS, IT'S NOT ROCKET SCIENCE, IT'S NOT EVEN CHEMISTRY 101!


----------



## Furries (Dec 19, 2011)

Cooking is for fucking girls.
That's what they are made for.


----------



## Teal (Dec 19, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> A red onion.
> A couple tomatoes.
> 
> Dice those fuckers.
> ...



Take away the basil and rosemary, add cilantro, and change olive oil to canola and that is the salad.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 19, 2011)

Furries said:


> Cooking is for fucking girls.
> That's what they are made for.


  YOU need out of this forum.  Shitty threads and your posts aren't even sarcastic so I consider them sexist and hurtful.

On topic: I got to make chicken quesadillas the other night and they turned out AWESOME.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Dec 19, 2011)

I prefer the Italiano variant myself, but cilantro sounds pretty legit in there. Not sure on the canola oil though. I find it tastes too nutty to go well with tomatoes.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 19, 2011)

All this talk of tomato salads is making me think Capraisi Salad, or however you spell it.  Tomatoes with mozzarella cheese and basil with a vinaigrette dressing.  Nummy.  x3


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Dec 19, 2011)

Caprese salad is damn good. I like Caprese pizza too, a classic meal 'round here. Pretty much the same concept, but on a pizza base.

Although in almost every case, I recommend using your own vinegar/olive oil/salt/pepper blend to bottled vinaigrette dressings. Fewer unwanted extra ingredients.


----------



## Vega (Dec 19, 2011)

Made some pancakes and scrambled eggs today, the eggs could have turned out better but it was great overall.  




Furries said:


> Cooking is for fucking girls.
> That's what they are made for.



What are you doing typing here when you should be in the kitchen cooking?


----------



## Teal (Dec 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> All this talk of tomato salads is making me think Capraisi Salad, or however you spell it. Tomatoes with mozzarella cheese and basil with a vinaigrette dressing. Nummy. x3



I made something like that once, but it had penne noodles.

@Fiesta_Jack, Canola oil tastes fine to me, but that's because I use it in everything. Next time, I'll try olive oil and basil.


----------



## Flippy (Dec 19, 2011)

I expect this this thread to be very busy for at least this week....tis the season to nom.

Now back to the thread. Last week I got better at getting cracking & slipping my egg into my ramen broth so it remains a hole egg vs a eggy mess all through out the soup like I normally get. I saw a ramen chef do it a while back vs pre hard boiling the eggs. It really saves time.


----------



## Teal (Dec 20, 2011)

Flippy said:


> I expect this this thread to be very busy for at least this week....tis the season to nom.
> 
> Now back to the thread. Last week I got better at getting cracking & slipping my egg into my ramen broth so it remains a hole egg vs a eggy mess all through out the soup like I normally get. I saw a ramen chef do it a while back vs pre hard boiling the eggs. It really saves time.



I've never had eggs in my ramen.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 20, 2011)

TealMoon said:


> I've never had eggs in my ramen.



Try it.  100% worth it.


----------



## Tao (Dec 21, 2011)

So I'm thinking about selling cakes and desserts and savory pastries and such, although I haven't really come up with a way to ship them across states that I'm satisfied with. I don't want the quality of the product to degrade in the mail or what have you and I also want to keep the price down so people'll actually buy 'em. I'm not extremely worried about the food safety hoops I'd have to jump through. I know all that stuff. Yada yada ServSafe certification.


----------



## Azure (Dec 21, 2011)

I keep thinking of wonderful things to cook. Then, I realize I have NOWHERE TO DO IT. Damn you holidays. Back to my hot water pot.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 21, 2011)

Making venison curry later. Primary ingredient is beer.

Bit worried about the venison though, it's been in the freezer for a year :/


----------



## Teal (Dec 21, 2011)

If it looks green and icky or smells terrible I wouldn't use it.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 21, 2011)

TealMoon said:


> If it looks green and icky or smells terrible I wouldn't use it.



No it looks fine. Just think freezing meat for over a year might change the flavour. But we will see.

I will drown it with beer.


----------



## Teal (Dec 21, 2011)

Except for dulling the flavor you can leave most meats in the freezer for an extremely long time.
I think after a while the texture changes a bit as well...


----------



## Chupaflor (Dec 21, 2011)

If its in too long it gets.. There's a word i want but i can't put my finger on it.. The moisture in the meat freezes and breaks down the composure, effect being it gets tough. But if its kept tight wrapped and in dry cold it takes a long time. 

I made intensely good scratch cocoa last night. I woke up to find the bf's brothers ate the rest of my bitter chocolate and his mum put my whipping cream in her coffee. So much for cocoa encore.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 21, 2011)

The curry turned out a bit chewy, but otherwise delicious. I'm starting to think curry should be combined with any and all meats. To that end, I will somehow procure crocodile flesh in the near future.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 21, 2011)

Via a customer's suggestion, sometime soon I am planning to make a purple mashed potato.

I expect it to be beautiful.


----------



## Chupaflor (Dec 21, 2011)

OMG purple potatoes as a mash are so good! They have a naturally buttery flavor and a higher starch. Its gooood. I like cutting up rainbow carrots into it to make colorful masters of love<3


----------



## Teal (Dec 21, 2011)

@~secret~ it was probably the meat being in the freezer is why it was chewy. Now I want curry, I've never had it and now I'm craving it. Is that even possible?
Anyway good luck with the crocodile

@ Xenke that sounds awsome


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Via a customer's suggestion, sometime soon I am planning to make a purple mashed potato.
> 
> I expect it to be beautiful.



This is my favourite post ever.



TealMoon said:


> @~secret~ it was probably the meat being in the freezer is why it was chewy. Now I want curry, I've never had it and now I'm craving it. Is that even possible?
> Anyway good luck with the crocodile



You have never had curry? From what impoverished nation do you originate from?

Curry should be mandatory >:c


----------



## Teal (Dec 21, 2011)

America, but I've just not had it. I don't know why... 

Right now I really want some...


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 21, 2011)

TealMoon said:


> America, but I've just not had it. I don't know why...
> 
> Right now I really want some...



In that case, as a treat, I would recommend you and a group of friends of your choosing head on down to your local Indian restaurant. Such wonders will await you. And then there's Chinese curry. Oh my, that Chinese curry.

I like curry ._.


----------



## Teal (Dec 21, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> In that case, as a treat, I would recommend you and a group of friends of your choosing head on down to your local Indian restaurant. Such wonders will await you. And then there's Chinese curry. Oh my, that Chinese curry.
> 
> I like curry ._.



I will so do that.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 24, 2011)

_Tip of the day:_ Add a bit of Tabasco and/or Soy sauce to any savory dish, always.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 24, 2011)

I made my purple taters.

My god, this color.

Also, it seems to taste a bit earthier than the red ones I normally use.


----------



## Tao (Dec 24, 2011)

I've discovered that salt and cocoa butter complement chocolate well. I'm planning to make truffles as such!


----------



## Rouz (Dec 24, 2011)

Pumpernickel bread!

Does anyone have a good recipe for it?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 25, 2011)

Christmas dinner: Rib roast of beef with red wine pan sauce, skin-on mashed potatoes, haricots verts with bacon, and yorkie pudding. :3



Rouz said:


> Pumpernickel bread!
> 
> Does anyone have a good recipe for it?



American pumpernickel is pretty much just rye with some caramel color added.  A traditional German pumpernickel involves an hours-long slow bake that caramelizes the sugars to become that color naturally.  They're pretty different from one another.  I don't have a recipe, though.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a food processor for Christmas. ;u;

I must make many things using it.


----------



## zanril (Dec 25, 2011)

One of my favorite things is baking so here is a one of the things im most proud of making is this. http://media.cakecentral.com/gallery/867580/600-1320201424.jpg I have tons of pictures of different things I have made maybe I'll post a few more at one point.


----------



## Flippy (Dec 26, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I got a food processor for Christmas. ;u;
> 
> I must make many things using it.


ME TOO!!  I got a food processor & chopper combo machine. 
Let me know what you make with it Xenke. The first thing I'm going to make is something with lots of onions in it. I love onions since they are packed with protein, are cheap and taste yummy. Now I wouldn't be reduced to crying anymore due to dicing that stupid vegetable thanks to this machine!


----------



## Xenke (Dec 26, 2011)

Flippy said:


> ME TOO!!  I got a food processor & chopper combo machine.
> Let me know what you make with it Xenke. The first thing I'm going to make is something with lots of onions in it. I love onions since they are packed with protein, are cheap and taste yummy. Now I wouldn't be reduced to crying anymore due to dicing that stupid vegetable thanks to this machine!



I made hash browns today. I totally suck at making them, but at least now I don't have to grate them by hand!!

I love the shredding attachment that came with it. So much will be shredded.


----------



## Flippy (Dec 26, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I made hash browns today. I totally suck at making them, but at least now I don't have to grate them by hand!!
> 
> I love the shredding attachment that came with it. So much will be shredded.


Now you face the Shredder! 
Ha ha, your comment made me think of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles rather than food...I'm silly. 
That's really freaky though. I had a strange craving for hash browns & went to Mc Donalds for the first time in ages to get one. I'm sure your hash browns were better than mine today.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 26, 2011)

Flippy said:


> Now you face the Shredder!
> Ha ha, your comment made me think of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles rather than food...I'm silly.
> That's really freaky though. I had a strange craving for hash browns & went to Mc Donalds for the first time in ages to get one. I'm sure your hash browns were better than mine today.



They totally tasted better.

Though I completely fail in the presentation department for hash browns, your's probably -looked- better.


----------



## Tao (Dec 27, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Christmas dinner: Rib roast of beef with red wine pan sauce, skin-on mashed potatoes, haricots verts with bacon, and yorkie pudding. :3
> 
> 
> 
> American pumpernickel is pretty much just rye with some caramel color added.  A traditional German pumpernickel involves an hours-long slow bake that caramelizes the sugars to become that color naturally.  They're pretty different from one another.  I don't have a recipe, though.



I didn't know you were a cook, Lobar! Usually people are oblivious to bread-making processes. I'm taking a course on it next semester


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 27, 2011)

I cook once in a while. The girlfriend is a lot better at it than I am, but I'm kind of good with sauces/soups. I have a really good recipe on Stroganoff (Beef Tips/Noodles), Cacciatoire (An italian dish that typically uses Chicken, tomato sauce, peppers, onions, and mushrooms), and I've perfected homemade chicken soup. (No I'm not talking Ramen or Campbells here). So I like to think I'm a pretty good cook.

I brag for my girlfriend in that she makes the best damned chili in the state of Ohio, though.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 28, 2011)

Omg.

Does this actually work!?

We must find out.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 28, 2011)

^ I might try this the next time we make Alfredo.


----------



## zanril (Dec 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Omg.
> 
> Does this actually work!?
> 
> We must find out.



wrapping it loosely in a towel and banging it on a counter a few time also works. But that looks like its a lot more fun.


----------



## Azure (Dec 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Omg.
> 
> Does this actually work!?
> 
> We must find out.


My question is why? How many recipies require the entire head. Just beat the clove with the palm of your hand or the edge of your knife, don't be suck a slacker :v


----------



## Xenke (Dec 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> My question is why? How many recipies require the entire head. Just beat the clove with the palm of your hand or the edge of your knife, don't be suck a slacker :v



Garlic is delicious.

When applicable, I use lots of it.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, so I didn't actually cook anything, but tonight I had some lovely snacks, with most importantly involved PROSCIUTTO.

BUY ME MORE OF IT. IT IS DELICIOUS.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 1, 2012)

^ Isn't that shit expensive? I love me some prosciutto, but I never have opportunity (or money) to make it since our deli's are so fucking expensive.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 1, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> ^ Isn't that shit expensive? I love me some prosciutto, but I never have opportunity (or money) to make it since our deli's are so fucking expensive.



That's why I want other people to buy it for me. :V


----------



## Zydala (Jan 1, 2012)

Th-There's a cooking thread?? :3 I don't think I'll ever leave this thread again.

I'm roasting a chicken right now - brined for two hours with kosher salt and lemons, rubbed with seasoned butter (pepper, garlic powder, rosemary, poultry seasoning),stuffed with an onion and leftover lemon... and into the oven!

Going to make homemade stuffing too, to go with it. Gots my diced bread cubes toasted, gots my chicken broth, gonna cut up an apple for it... gonna be awesome :] :]


Also got some hella cheap ribbed breast meat this week at the store... gonna make some awesome food these next couple weeks. Can't wait!! I'll definitely post some recipes when I get the chance.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 1, 2012)

^ I'd be looking forward to that. I always like seeing new recipes. Means new things to try cooking around the house which means more money to blow on gr- er, means more things to cook!


----------



## Xenke (Jan 1, 2012)

Zydala said:


> Th-There's a cooking thread?? :3 I don't think I'll ever leave this thread again.
> 
> I'm roasting a chicken right now - brined for two hours with kosher salt and lemons, rubbed with seasoned butter (pepper, garlic powder, rosemary, poultry seasoning),stuffed with an onion and leftover lemon... and into the oven!
> 
> ...



Zydala, please come to my house and never leave.

Also, take pictures! This thread needs more pictures!!


----------



## Zydala (Jan 4, 2012)

Making homemade chicken stock!

Awww yeah :9

Tonight's dinner is crockpot Jambalaya. Will post photos and recipe if it turns out any good!


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jan 4, 2012)

Making a rum and mango syrup right now. Going to top a cobbler later tonight. Bring sliced mango and rum to a boil, until the sugar is barely caramelized. Reinfusing with more rum, and a touch of cinnamon. Topping a peach cobbler when desert is served.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 4, 2012)

Had some frozen beef tips lying around so I threw together a stroganoff. I love this stuff so much.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 5, 2012)

Haven't made it in ages, but I make a mean loose-meat grilled cheese:

1lb ground sirloin
Mrs. Dash
Honey
Butter or I Can't Believe It's Not Butter
Kitchen Bouquet
Hot or iced tea
Diced onion (optional)
Bread (your choice)
Cheese (your choice)

In skillet, brown ground sirloin (and diced onion, if you wish) in a bit of the butter or substitute, once it is browned, add the hot (freshly prepared) or iced tea (basic black or any herbal you want) to juuuust cover, then set to simmer.  To this, add the Mrs. Dash, the honey, a bit more butter, and (most important), once it has cooked down a bit, add the Kitchen Bouquet till the meat turns dark.  Continue to simmer till the proper consistency.  Then it's a simple matter to use more butter, bread and cheese to make a grilled cheese, only spoon on some of the loose meat on top of the cheese before you cap it and grill it in a separate pan.

It's to die for...


----------



## Tao (Jan 5, 2012)

Ima making a pumpkin cheesecake swirl pie! 

Also back to school on Monday which means cooking EVERY DAY. You'll get to hear of my exploits!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 5, 2012)

I made the most delicious Salmon patties with grilled onions in it. You must try it! 

Recipe:

About 2 cans of salmon for at least 2 people
A can of bread crumbs
1-2 eggs
Chopped Onions(optional)
Vegetable oil(optional)
First you dump the salmon in a mixing bowl and you crack open 1-2 eggs(full egg not eggwhite) and mix the eggs with the salmon after you add the bread crumbs. Add chopped onions. Once they are thoroughly mixed you form them into hamburger patties and you cook them on a pan on each side for about 5-7 minutes. Enjoy!


----------



## Zydala (Jan 5, 2012)

Jambalaya was a hit with the roomies! ...But it was WAAAAY too salty for me. Thank God they like inhuman amounts of salt. But I think I know why it happened, so if you want to avoid the same fate as this batch, I'll tell you how after I post all my stuff :]

First, the recipe! I made this Jambalaya with only chicken and sausage because I have a roommate who is sensitive to seafood. I'll put down a more authentic recipe for those who would have liked shrimp too (like me!)

*Ingredients:*

Foodstuffs
- 1 lb boneless, skinless chicken breasts
- 1 lb andouille sausage (didn't have this, so I used sweet italian sausage I got on sale)
- 1 whole, small onion
- 1 cup celery, chopped into chunks (this is about 4-6 stalks)
- 1 green bell pepper, de-seeded and cut into small chunky strips
- 1 can diced tomatoes, with juice
- 1 cup chicken broth (low/no sodium)

- 1 pound shrimp (optional)

- cooked rice

Spices:
- 2 tsp oregano
- 1/2 tsp thyme
- 2 tsp parsely (or celery leaves if you don't have parsely!)
- 2 tsp cajun seasoning (low/no salt-variety!!! Or make your own at home, like me!)
- 1 tsp cayenne pepper (optional)

Tools and Utensils
- A good-sized crockpot (5-6 quart, none of those tiny ones)
- cutting boards
- cutting knives
- measuring spoons

OKAY START

1. First, chop up your meats into 1 inch cubes. Here's the sausage; I did the chicken already and put it in the fridge because I was also de-boning the chicken breasts off the ribs and it probably looked really gross as a photo haha. Set this aside!

2. Next, the vegetables! Here's all the veggies I used, plus garlic. I like garlic. But I put that in later. Cut these muthaluvas up and put them in the crockpot along with the meat. Open the can of diced tomatoes and pour the whole thing in, juice and all.

3. Put in the broth! Low sodium will do best here. I personally like my homemade stock best, but it was still being made on the stove at the time (see my above post) so canned would do. Pour it in with the meat and veggies.

4. Spices! Hi garlic, this is where you actually belong. I don't have parsely here but I put in chopped up celery leaves instead. Put all the spices in on top of the meat and veggies and mix.

5. Here's everything mixed together! Doesn't it look appetizing?  Anyway, put the lid on and set it to either Low (cooking time: 5-7 hours) or High (3-4 hours). I recommend Low if you have the time, everything just cooks better and doesn't burn on the sides as much. *If you want shrimp, put it in 30 minutes before it's done*. Don't put it in at the beginning.

Serve over rice, and Voila! Slow-cooked Jambalaya. Wish that was a better looking picture; all of the other ones were blurry as hell and just made it worse.

*ADVICE*: To avoid over-salting the recipe like I did, make sure of a couple things: FIRST, that the cajun spice you use has little or no salt in it, and SECOND, you use low/no-sodium broth. I made mistakes on both these accounts and let me tell you, it certainly cut into the flavors I would have wanted. The sausage in the recipe will do MORE than enough already to make up for the lack of salt in the recipe; anything else you add compounds it. My roomies always salt their food waaaaay too much so they said it tasted perfectly fine to them, but I could tell the difference for sure. So there's your warning. ;]

Hope you enjoyed this post; I'll try to think of something else to make next time. Probably something I've made before. Creamy sauteed chicken? Or maybe italian diced chicken over pasta? Hmmmm....


----------



## Teal (Jan 5, 2012)

Nutella on a tortilla. A snack made of win.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jan 5, 2012)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Making a rum and mango syrup right now. Going to top a cobbler later tonight. Bring sliced mango and rum to a boil, until the sugar is barely caramelized. Reinfusing with more rum, and a touch of cinnamon. Topping a peach cobbler when desert is served.



This was fantastic, by the way.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 5, 2012)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> This was fantastic, by the way.



It definitely sounded delicious!! What kind of rum did you use (ie. spiced, dark, etc)?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jan 5, 2012)

Zydala said:


> It definitely sounded delicious!! What kind of rum did you use (ie. spiced, dark, etc)?



Spiced. Standard Captain Morgan. Someone also was kind enough to run off and buy vanilla bean ice cream, so the desert was pretty heavenly.


----------



## shteev (Jan 5, 2012)

I made some sexy BLT sandwiches with my dad the other day. They were great.
We just cooked up some bacon, sliced up some tomato, toasted and buttered the bread, threw some lettuce on there and BAM.
Awesome.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 6, 2012)

I think I'll try something different for breakfast.

Pasta with bolognese sauce and bacon (and a few drips of Tabasco) 

It sounds tasty but I can see it backfiring.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 6, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> I think I'll try something different for breakfast.
> 
> Pasta with bolognese sauce and bacon (and a few drips of Tabasco)
> 
> It sounds tasty but I can see it backfiring.



I can see it being lunchtime before you actually eat.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 6, 2012)

Lobar said:


> I can see it being lunchtime before you actually eat.



11:40am. Pretty much lunchtime.  

Status: finished
Rating: 8/10
Mouth: Burning XD

I gotta note this one down.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 6, 2012)

*Tomato Chicken with Pasta!*


A very, very versatile recipe. There's about four core ingredients I use every time - chicken, diced tomatoes, onions, and cooking wine. I make it different almost every time - sometimes I put in capers, sometimes mushrooms... sometimes I put it over pasta and sometimes over rice. Comes out great everytime. And there's very little set-up!


Tonight I used mushrooms and added some cajun spice since I'm on a cajun kick. Mmmm.


Tonight's Ingredients:
- chicken breast
- 1 can diced tomatoes
- 1/2 an onion, chopped into chunks
- 1/2 a box of mushrooms (the small 8 oz one) (optional!), sliced thinly
- 1/3 cup cooking wine (white, dry sherry or marsala)
- salt
- pepper
- cajun spice (the no-salt kind!)
- olive oil
- fresh garlic, 1-2 cloves minced (or about 1-2 tsp of the bottled variety)


You'll need a fairly deep pan with a fitting lid. Or a frying pan and a pot!


Directions:
1. Pound chicken breast flat (1-inch thick is fine), put salt and pepper on both sides. Heat a pan up on medium-low with some olive oil, about 1-2 tsp. Lift and turn the pan and spread the oil around until the pan is coated. Place chicken in pan and brown on both sides. Don't worry about cooking it all the way through just yet. Set aside on a cutting board.


2. take leftover oil in pan, add another touch of olive oil and take minced garlic and start sauteeing it, until it turns brown on the edges. Add onions and mushrooms and start sauteeing until the onions turn clear. If the pan starts to dry a bit, don't put more oil... just add a tablespoon of water.


3. Add cooking wine, let it simmer with the onions and mushrooms until the liquid has reduced to about half of what you put in there. Meanwhile, cut up the chicken into small chunks if you'd like (1-inch pieces are fine).


4. When the cooking wine has reduced, add the chicken, the diced tomatoes (with juice), seasoning (cajun spice for me, plus a bit of oregano!), and mix it up a bit. Place the top of the pan lid, set it on low, and cook for another 15-20 minutes, stirring occasionally.


When it's done, serve over pasta!


The great thing about this meal is that it's low sodium, low fat, low calorie... but has so much flavor! Also, it's probably one of the cheapest meals I make around the apartment... being generous in my rounding, the total today for ingredients was less than five dollars and fed 3 people with a tiny bit left over, which comes out to about 1.50 per bowl. If you grab stuff on sale and are wise about what you keep in your kitchen, there's no reason you can't have really tasty food everyday!


----------



## Durate (Jan 8, 2012)

Isen said:


> I really want to learn how to cook before next semester starts.  I'm lucky that I'm not picky, because half the time my lunch is just something bland like tuna, celery, and nuts.



Look if you want to make "breakfast for dinner" sort of meal, follow this ratio to make amazing gravy: 1-2-2
1 cup of milk
2 tablespoons of butter
2 tablespoons of flour
The reason I say ratio is because you can increase the amount you produce by increasing the ratio (2-4-4, 3-6-6,4-8-8, etc). Just note that you do not want to use a high ratio, for the 6-12-12 ratio my mom used fed a hungry dad, two hungry brothers, me (I eat quite a bit for a big wolf), and herself with leftovers (which is just as good another morning ^.^).
It's best to re-use the pan you cooked sausage/ bacon in to improve the flavor. 
First gotta melt the butter. Then once it's melted, dump all the flour in. Make sure to mix it all so there are no lumps. Next slowly add the milk, stirring it in the butter and flour. Also make sure that it is completely mixed to avoid lumps. Then once it's all mixed in, pour it into a bowl, mix the meat (if you cooked any) and put on toast if you want to have great gravy on toast (something different from jam/butter). If you wanna spoil yourself, cook up some "biscuits in a can" and scrambled eggs. That is THE BEST breakfast to start your morning right. But hey, don't take my word for it.. Just cook up a small sample (1-2-2) and see what you think. It's pretty heavy but it's delicious!


----------



## William Blake (Jan 13, 2012)

I've just prepared a chicken soup for my dinner. Below are the Ingredients I've used, if you wish you can try it yourself. Its simple to prepare the soup
Ingredients
1 chicken
2 Leeks
1 large onion, coarsely chopped 
2 Parsnipsd 
1 large bunch curly parsley
2.Potatoes, peeled and cut into chunks 
3-4 Carrots, coarsely chopped


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 13, 2012)

I made bacon 'n eggs


----------



## Tao (Jan 13, 2012)

BLUGH. Making traditional couscous out of semolina is difficult. Therefore I've given up for the moment and made mountain dew cupcakes.


----------



## veeno (Jan 13, 2012)

I just made potatoe and leek soup.


----------



## Flippy (Jan 16, 2012)

Xenke said:


> Also, take pictures! This thread needs more pictures!!



I took a picture of what I am eating right as I type.
Chicken tikka marsala with sauteed ONIONS, sauteed yellow peppers, steamed potatoes & brown jasmine rice.

My housemate left so the point of making tonight's dinner was to finally use  my food processor for the first time in peace. Sadly I couldn't get the  darn thing to work. Chopping the food up after finding out I couldn't  get the machine working felt like a major defeat. On the bright side I  took my frustration out on stabbing the raw potatoes with a fork before  placing them in the microwave to steam. That has to be one of my  favorite shortcuts. Overall I am really liking the dish but I  wish I made it with more sauce. For the first time making something with a tikka sauce I consider it a success.

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i13/Sugarc911/00123.jpg

...till we meet again food processor.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 16, 2012)

I made a kings cake >:3


----------



## Zydala (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Curry! Chicken Curry is one of my favorites because it's practically a one-pot meal and can be thrown together with pretty much anything. I use potatoes, carrots, red pepper, onion, mushrooms, canned diced tomatoes and zucchini... oh and chicken. :3

Here's a picture of it! It looks so appetizing in that chipped bowl :1 lol

Anyway I was thinking and I thought I'd ask a question to all you cooks out there - what's some of your favorite ingredients? Like, your go-to ingredients for everything? For me, it's canned diced tomatoes. All the stuff I make pretty much needs diced tomatoes or is greatly improved by it. Like curry :3

Made some creamy tomato sausage pasta sauce the other night... really great!! maybe I'll make some soon so I can upload it here because it really was super delicious.


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

Zydala said:


> Chicken Curry! Chicken Curry is one of my favorites because it's practically a one-pot meal and can be thrown together with pretty much anything. I use potatoes, carrots, red pepper, onion, mushrooms, canned diced tomatoes and zucchini... oh and chicken. :3
> 
> Here's a picture of it! It looks so appetizing in that chipped bowl :1 lol
> 
> ...


May i come eat at you house?


----------



## Flippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Zydala said:


> Chicken Curry! Chicken Curry is one of my favorites because it's practically a one-pot meal and can be thrown together with pretty much anything. I use potatoes, carrots, red pepper, onion, mushrooms, canned diced tomatoes and zucchini... oh and chicken. :3
> 
> Here's a picture of it! It looks so appetizing in that chipped bowl :1 lol
> 
> ...



Onions are the bees knees!


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 20, 2012)

Zydala said:


> Chicken Curry! Chicken Curry is one of my favorites because it's practically a one-pot meal and can be thrown together with pretty much anything. I use potatoes, carrots, red pepper, onion, mushrooms, canned diced tomatoes and zucchini... oh and chicken. :3
> 
> Here's a picture of it! It looks so appetizing in that chipped bowl :1 lol
> 
> ...



Peppers, mushrooms, onions. I love bell peppers and mushrooms with such a fervor and I will usually put them in everything. I mean, between me and the girlfriend, we make fajitas a ton (peppers/onions/mushrooms), we make a pepper/shroom stir fry with chicken over boiled chow mein noodles with soy sauce/sriracha sauce on it (So good), and my personal favorite recipe, Stroganoff. (Shrooms/Onions) of which I'm still trying to perfect the sauce. Obviously over egg noodles.

I also do it with Cacciatoire (which is supposed to be italian with peppers and mushrooms anyways), and red peppers always go in our chili with jalapenos, not to mention my love of it on pizza.

I'M PRETTY OBSESSED WOULDN'T YOU SAY?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jan 20, 2012)

Onion, garlic, bell pepper, and vinegar. 

Vinegar is an underrated ingredient. Just a touch can go a long way in almost anything, and when the acidity is countered with sugar, it adds so much flavor.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2012)

take a chick, stuff it with a lime and garlic breadcrumb stuffing. marinade in greek yoghurt 4 24 hrs. wrap in bacon, cook and enjoy.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 21, 2012)

egregrious said:


> take a chick, stuff it with a lime and garlic breadcrumb stuffing. marinade in greek yoghurt 4 24 hrs. wrap in bacon, cook and enjoy.



It was a struggle but I got as far as stuffing her with breadcrumbs, then she kicked me, shouted a few unrepeatable things, got dressed and left.  What am I gonna do with all this yogurt now? D:


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 21, 2012)

combine bacon and yogurt into bachelor no carb dish


----------



## Zydala (Jan 23, 2012)

Tonight was "stretch what you have until bank transfer clears" night tonight over this way, so we had a pretty simple meal of veggie noodle soup in homemade chicken stock and some homemade biscuits :]

I made a great tomato chicken pasta earlier this week I should post; it's on my phone though so I'll have to wait until I'm not lazy


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 24, 2012)

So I have a bag of pasta and a jar of sauce and all I know is the pasta goes in some water at some point. Doesn't it?
Anyone want to help me through this..?


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> So I have a bag of pasta and a jar of sauce and all I know is the pasta goes in some water at some point. Doesn't it?Anyone want to help me through this..?


ok, all you have to do is take a medium sized pot and half fill it 2/3rds with water. pour a cap of cooking oil in and pinch some salt between your thumb and forefinger bases. stick a high heat on. when the water is boiling, take the temp to med/medlow and fill 2 3rds of the water with pasta. stir the paster every 2 minutes and check at regular intervals to see if the pasta is firm but not resistant to the bite (al dentÃ©). pour the water by using a strainer or straining pot, leaving a tiny amount of water to prevent sticking. get half of your pasta sauce and spoon into a bowl. microwave on high for a minute. then spoon the sauce into the pot of strained pasta. mix well, spoon into a dish, season to flavour if necessary and serve. I AM THE PASTA MASTA!


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 24, 2012)

So I have to fill half the pot two thirds full of water, which is one third of the whole pot, then separate out the boiling water so I only fill two thirds of it with pasta and leave the other third without. I think I've got it. 

Could I microwave the pasta and sauce together, because otherwise I'd have to wash out two bowls.


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> So I have to fill half the pot two thirds full of water, which is one third of the whole pot, then separate out the boiling water so I only fill two thirds of it with pasta and leave the other third without. I think I've got it. Could I microwave the pasta and sauce together, because otherwise I'd have to wash out two bowls.


yes. at this point grating parmesan, cheddar or another well aged cheese before microwaving is a good idea, assuming the sauce is tomato or mushroom based.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 24, 2012)

Ah, I'm all out of cheese right now. I have a pot of coronation chicken, though (it's nice on toast).


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> Ah, I'm all out of cheese right now. I have a pot of coronation chicken, though (it's nice on toast).


serving leftovers is a great way to add weight to those small dishes and save significant amounts of money over the year.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 24, 2012)

This is getting too complicated.

Get your biggest pot (assuming it's not a stupidly large commercial stock pot or something) and fill it with water, leaving several inches of room up top.  If you've got one of those pasta pots with the locking strainer lid, great, otherwise you'll also need a colander to drain into.  Generously salt your water and get it going towards a boil on high heat, this will take a while.  In the meantime, empty your sauce jar in a small saucepan and get it heating on a second burner on low heat (fuck microwaves), or better yet, start a preparation of Marcella Hazan's Simple Tomato Sauce.  Throw the pasta in the water when it reaches a rolling boil, and cook for one minute less than it says on the package, stirring occasionally to prevent sticking.  Pull a noodle out and bite it at at the end of cooking time to check its toothsomeness, if it's still too hard, give it another minute, until it reaches the desired doneness.  Drain, and combine with your sauce if it's ready, otherwise drizzle some olive oil over the noodles so they don't stick and combine them when the sauce is done.

If at any point it looks like your pasta's about to boil over, lift the pot off the burner and put it on a cold one until it dies down, especially if it's electric, just turning down the heat is not enough.  A drizzle of oil in the pasta water will make it foam up less.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 24, 2012)

Lobar said:


> A drizzle of oil in the pasta water will make it foam up less.



So that's why, I thought there was a reason I started doing that!

Also, haven't been cooking much, been very very busy. I'm going to try and eat up the pesto I have so I can try and make my own, any suggestions on what I can use my pre-existing pesto for? :v


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 25, 2012)

egregrious said:


> ok, all you have to do is take a medium sized pot and half fill it 2/3rds with water. pour a cap of cooking oil in and pinch some salt between your thumb and forefinger bases. stick a high heat on. when the water is boiling, take the temp to med/medlow and fill 2 3rds of the water with pasta. stir the paster every 2 minutes and check at regular intervals to see if the pasta is firm but not resistant to the bite (al dentÃ©). pour the water by using a strainer or straining pot, leaving a tiny amount of water to prevent sticking. get half of your pasta sauce and spoon into a bowl. microwave on high for a minute. then spoon the sauce into the pot of strained pasta. mix well, spoon into a dish, season to flavour if necessary and serve. I AM THE PASTA MASTA!



I made the pasta for lunch, boiled the water, tipped it in, waited until it was cooked, surprisingly easy for real food. But I did learn one lesson, don't buy expensive sauses for it, turns out it was just coloured water with a couple of bits of tomato skin floating in it. I need to learn to make sauses like my mum does, with mince meat, mushrooms and tomato soup. Still, the pasta was very nice, thank you, I'll have to try it again some time.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 25, 2012)

Xenke said:


> So that's why, I thought there was a reason I started doing that!
> 
> Also, haven't been cooking much, been very very busy. I'm going to try and eat up the pesto I have so I can try and make my own, any suggestions on what I can use my pre-existing pesto for? :v



If you didn't want to eat it as-is, you could stir it into a bechamel and use it as a pasta sauce.  Pesto's kinda hard to use in something else because it really is made to be used as-is.



Kitutal said:


> I made the pasta for lunch, boiled the water, tipped it in, waited until it was cooked, surprisingly easy for real food. But I did learn one lesson, don't buy expensive sauses for it, turns out it was just coloured water with a couple of bits of tomato skin floating in it. I need to learn to make sauses like my mum does, with mince meat, mushrooms and tomato soup. Still, the pasta was very nice, thank you, I'll have to try it again some time.



It kinda got buried in the middle of the wall of text up there, but Marcella Hazan's Simple Tomato Sauce recipe is a good starting point, or is just fine as-is.  For a meat sauce, I posted my recipe for Bolognese sauce (which also was originally adapted from another of Marcella Hazan's recipes) early on in the thread, though it can absolutely be an all-day affair.


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 29, 2012)

Vaguely Rainbow Dash themed cuppycakes.





I seriously need less free time.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 29, 2012)

Lobar, tried the simple tomato sauce you posted last week - fantastic!! I used it as a base tonight for something a little more complicated tonight (meatsauce) so I cut down on the butter a bit and cut up the onions this time to serve in it. Then I added a mixture of browned ground beef and mushrooms from a pan and some garlic powder and fresh parsely. Also some pepper. Turned out wonderful! Next time I might crush some of the tomatoes a bit before adding them in so the sauce is a bit thicker. Thanks for posting that, it was really great!


----------



## Xenke (Jan 29, 2012)

Lobar said:


> If you didn't want to eat it as-is, you could stir it into a bechamel and use it as a pasta sauce.  Pesto's kinda hard to use in something else because it really is made to be used as-is.



Well it's delicious as-is, but what to put it on!?

All I know is it belongs on every pasta ever because I'm a failure.

And pizza.


----------



## Tao (Jan 30, 2012)

Xenke said:


> Well it's delicious as-is, but what to put it on!?
> 
> All I know is it belongs on every pasta ever because I'm a failure.
> 
> And pizza.



You can use it as a dipping sauce or filling for bread sticks, stuff the crust of a pizza with it, or put a layer of pesto on the pizza before the marinara and then cook it. You can also mix it with an olive medley and it's pretty good as a dip. It can be used in pasta salad, and it's especially good in chicken pasta salad. I've had it on top of chicken scallopini with capers and lemon sauce and it was surprisingly good. You can fill quiche with it, mix it with mayonnaise and use it for either french fry dip or panini filling, or a good way on pasta is to mix it with heavy cream. Those are a few uses of pesto


----------



## Zydala (Feb 1, 2012)

Had lots of food yesterday! Made some stock, veggie curry, and a favorite around here... creamy chicken!

http://i1019.photobucket.com/albums/af317/zydala_girl/SDC10308.jpg hmm the photo isn't as appetizing I think haha

But it's seriously a tasty meal. And pretty easy to make! Here's how I did it this time - cut up two chicken breasts into cubes (well this time I did 3 chicken breasts), salt and pepper them, add some garlic powder and fresh chopped or dry crushed rosemary. Whichever. brown it in a pan with a little bit of oil, set aside.

Cut up a few carrots and an onion, saute the carrots in a little pat of butter for a while until they start cooking up a bit, but aren't too soft. Add the onions and a half cup of white wine or sherry - both of those have tasted great with this - and let the whole mix simmer until the wine has reduced a bit and the onions are starting to go transparent. Add the chicken again, and then add a half cup/ 3/4 cup heavy cream, some more salt and pepper, and some more rosemary. Let simmer, and let the cream thicken up. Once the chicken is cooked thoroughly and the carrots are cooked (but still a little firm), its done!

This is great served over rice or with biscuits - I personally love serving it with mashed potatoes. You can add/subtract a lot of flavors and ingredients to make some great stuff. I've also made it with shrimp and red bell peppers before. I just happen to like this mixture here.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 2, 2012)

Double posting whatcha gonna do about it??

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2011/09/cajun-chicken-pasta/ Best cajun chicken pasta ever!


----------



## Tao (Feb 5, 2012)

Hay Zydala, out of curiosity how'd you make your stock? I've been trying to even out my expertise and so I've been doing stocks for practice. My favorite stock is like hella hard to make but sooo delicious


----------



## Zydala (Feb 5, 2012)

I take chicken bones - either from a full roasted chicken or from 5 or 6 leftover chicken breast ribs - fill up a stockpot with water (maybe 2-3 quarts?), throw in peppercorns, 2 bay leaves, a couple carrots (broken in half), a couple celery stalks (broken), half an onion chopped up, some kosher salt and 2 tablespoons of vinegar (it helps extract the flavor from the bones apparently!). Bring it all to a boil, then bring it down to a simmer and let it do its thing for 1-2 hours, strain it out, then let it cool and skim the fat off. I pretty much do it the very-simple way. It always comes out nice though so I guess I can't complain! :]


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 5, 2012)

Zydala said:


> Double posting whatcha gonna do about it??
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2011/09/cajun-chicken-pasta/ Best cajun chicken pasta ever!



Oh god I hate you about now because that looks so delicious I must try to cook this.


----------



## Tao (Feb 6, 2012)

Zydala said:


> I take chicken bones - either from a full roasted chicken or from 5 or 6 leftover chicken breast ribs - fill up a stockpot with water (maybe 2-3 quarts?), throw in peppercorns, 2 bay leaves, a couple carrots (broken in half), a couple celery stalks (broken), half an onion chopped up, some kosher salt and 2 tablespoons of vinegar (it helps extract the flavor from the bones apparently!). Bring it all to a boil, then bring it down to a simmer and let it do its thing for 1-2 hours, strain it out, then let it cool and skim the fat off. I pretty much do it the very-simple way. It always comes out nice though so I guess I can't complain! :]



I've been trying deglazing vegetables and chicken to make a stock and it comes out pretty good, just takes FOREVER. I'll hafta try your kind! ^~^


----------



## Zydala (Feb 6, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Oh god I hate you about now because that looks so delicious I must try to cook this.



I like Pioneer Woman's stuff, lots of really tasty simple recipes :]



Tao said:


> I've been trying deglazing vegetables and chicken to make a stock and it comes out pretty good, just takes FOREVER. I'll hafta try your kind! ^~^



I think yours probably turns out better! Deglazing it sounds pretty tasty! Mine comes out a bit weak (I probably should be doubling the chicken bones in it...) but I usually use it for lighter soups so it doesn't bother me too much. :]


----------



## Tao (Feb 6, 2012)

Zydala said:


> I think yours probably turns out better! Deglazing it sounds pretty tasty! Mine comes out a bit weak (I probably should be doubling the chicken bones in it...) but I usually use it for lighter soups so it doesn't bother me too much. :]



Yeah, deglazing is very flavorful but it's enough effort than no restaurants do it =( 

I'm working out a way to make bullion myself. So far it's been really weak but once I get it down it should be just as strong as deglazed stock!


----------



## Zydala (Feb 7, 2012)

Today was mini skillet meatloaves and mashed potatoes :] super easy - just make a meatloaf mixture - any standard one is good - and make little loaves with your hands. Brown them on both sides with a skillet, put a nice sauce on top, then put in some water and cover it and let them simmer and cook for 15 minutes. Oh man so delicious! And that way I don't have to drain the meatloaf as much as when I'm baking it.


----------



## Tao (Feb 9, 2012)

no NO NO. I set some yellow squash aside before I took a nap. I was going to cut it longways, put it on the grill, season it with kosher salt, italian seasoning, and non-salted seasoning from Mrs. somethingorother. Then, with a perfect pair of grillmarks on each side I would set them on a tray and brush a balsamic glaze on them. I wake up and they are sliced and covered in garlic and brown sugar and have been sitting in the fridge for hours. what the fuck


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for all your help last time, the pasta was nice but the sauce not so much so, serves me right for buying an expensive bottle of the stuff.
So, I'm going to try to make it the way my mum does, I think I need a tin of mushrooms, a tin of tomato soup and some minced beef. mushrooms I can boil, and soup I assume is the same, but what do I do with the beef, I'm no good with meats.
Anyone help? Am I even doing it right at all?


----------



## Zydala (Feb 20, 2012)

You don't need to boil the mushrooms - I don't see what that will possibly do. Just put them in with the sauce when you're heating it up, they'll cook as the sauce simmers.

mince meat is pretty much the easiest meat to make - take a pan, put it on medium heat, put the mince in and break it up with your stirring utensil (a wooden spoon, spatula etc). Salt and pepper it lightly, and make sure to stir it until it's browned (cooked). drain the grease in the pan (not into the sink - put it in a clean glass bottle or something), then with the meat just stir it into the sauce, let it simmer with the sauce and mushrooms for a while and there you have it.

I've never heard of using tomato soup as a base for sauce so make sure to ask your mom what she does, I guess!


----------



## nicoga3000 (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been trying to learn to cook on my cast iron.    I cooked a steak on it for the first time recently (medium/medium rare with some nice lines):

http://imgur.com/ha8C2

Safflower oil works wonders for cooking indoors like this - such a high flash point means not much smoke!  I think I'm going to try burgers and chicken next!


----------



## Cyrus89 (Mar 1, 2012)

I've not a vast experience of cooking. But I love frozen strawberries smoothies and banana supplement. 
Just take 3 bananas, one cup yogurt with some sugar, mesh all stuff with each other and its ready.


----------



## Cody_Morgan (Mar 2, 2012)

Hmm, tonight might be leftovers, but I would LOVE to cook some lamb soup again. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX2NioxW-7A <That's how I cooked it and it was sooooo good.


----------



## Goronian (Mar 11, 2012)

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/6170/cimg1146x.jpg

Something simple I whipped up today. It's basically just pork with garlic butter.


----------



## jessie_Snowpaws (Mar 13, 2012)

I can cook alot of things :3 but i deal with mostly desert things such as cookies and cakes


----------



## Xenke (Mar 14, 2012)

So even though I can't eat again, I cooked some amazing mac n cheese tonight.

~Crappy pic~

Pasta is, well, pasta, if you can't cook that then gtfo.

The cheese sauce I made like I always do: bÃ©chamel, add salt, pepper, dry mustard, cheese, y'know... BUT, I did something else that made it awesome:

Just a little garlic powder.

Omg what have I done~ <3


----------



## Aolte (Mar 20, 2012)

I am 23 live in New Zealand and NO-ONE at my flat bar me can cook


----------



## Bormaley (Mar 21, 2012)

*wwooooww*

incredible things


----------



## Xenke (Mar 23, 2012)

I made chicken.

Just basic breaded stuff.


----------



## KaeNight (Mar 25, 2012)

jesus, i can't cook at all.
i can't even make jelly, lol


----------



## Ulma (Mar 25, 2012)

Fish and Vegetables every day.

I'm a big fan of carrots, daikon, and kohlrabi~


----------



## Glitch (Mar 25, 2012)

I bake a lot.
In fact, made a devil's food cake today from scratch.  So yay. :3


----------



## Xenke (Mar 26, 2012)

Glitch said:


> I bake a lot.
> In fact, made a devil's food cake today from scratch.  So yay. :3



You should be giving some to me.

I'll make you hash browns, and give you one of my delicious Opal apples (that I bought from the store :v).


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2012)

I made cheese enchilada's two days ago.

I made cheese enchilada's yesterday.

....yea, I'm going to make cheese enchilada's right now


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 26, 2012)

I made fancy mac'n'cheese friday night. Pene pasta, sharp cheddar and pepperjack sauce, sausage, and fresh bell pepper and spicy red peppers. Served with a side of baked bread.

Saturday we had a few friends over and did a gourmet drunken cooking night. Lamb with some sort of honey sauce/glaze, cooked yams, chicken in a peanut sauce, lemon drops to drink, and strawberry-banana pastry for desert.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Mar 26, 2012)

I need to learn how to cook. You guys are making me feel like crap. And hungry.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 26, 2012)

Criminal Scum said:


> I need to learn how to cook. You guys are making me feel like crap. And hungry.



You know cooking isn't too hard if you start with some basic stuff! I know my first year of cooking was kind of hit and miss... boy did I make the most terrible roast. But once you know some 'basic' recipes, you eventually figure out most foods are just variations of those same recipes - different ingredients, same steps.

Lifehacker has some great articles on how to start cooking, if you'd like to look! Here's a good one: http://lifehacker.com/5838661/10%252B-dishes-and-drinks-everyone-should-know-how-to-make-at-home-including-you


----------



## Criminal Scum (Mar 27, 2012)

I will check that link out tomorrow, but first... sleep.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 27, 2012)

Made spaghetti for dinner tonight. Wasn't bad at all for being on the fly, the sauce especially. Olive oil, garlic, fresh basil and a couple roma tomatoes.

And right now, I got a sticky cake (inspiration courtesy of Regular Ordinary Swedish Meal Time) cooking in the oven. :3

EDIT: Now cooling on the countertop.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 27, 2012)

I like to make curries every now and then. Also 2-minute Beef noodles, and Gourmet Pizza's.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 28, 2012)

Oops I foo'd in the kitchen. :v

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7668113

Those apples were so good. I had never fried apples before so I thought I would screw it up. x_x


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2012)

This topic is perfect for me.

Made two jelly rolls today. :>


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 7, 2012)

Bringing back thread for important public service announcement.

HEY YOU!  Yeah you, sitting right there.  Gettin' hungry huh?  Thinking about going into your fridge and throwing that leftover pizza in the microwave huh?

*STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM!*

Pizza was never meant for the microwave.  Reheating it there makes it lose a good portion of it's flavor and the bread gets soft and chewy instead of giving you that satisfying, not too hard crunch.

So reheat your pizza the right way:

Take a frying pan large enough to lay the entire slice of pizza flat in.  If the crust or the very tip rides up, that's fine.

Pour olive oil into the pan, just enough to barely coat the bottom of the pan where the pizza will be resting.  Heat on medium.

After about a minute, lay pizza on the pan and let it sit for a few minutes.  You'll slowly see the pizza start to "sweat" as the pizza comes right back to life, not drying out the sauce, melting the cheese and reheating the toppings.  Use the tip of your pinkie to test the temperature of the pizza.  If the cheese is "giving" and the pizza has reached a satisfactory heat for you, remove from pan.

If the bottom of the slice is blackened, DON'T WORRY.  This doesn't make the pizza unfit for eating.  The pizza will now have a nice smokey flavor to the crust.  Add whatever seasoning you want and enjoy.

I just did this with a couple of Sausage, Pepper, and Spinach slices with a glass of red wine.  Oh God I love Mondays.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 7, 2012)

Meh, baking pizza takes up too much time, let alone if you plan eating at 2 for lunch and 7 for dinner.
I like to toast some bread with for a peanut butter sandwich or to just make it harder some hotdog or burger if I don't have hotdog or hamburger buns.


----------



## Lobar (May 7, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Pour olive oil into the pan, just enough to barely coat the bottom of the pan where the pizza will be resting.  Heat on medium.



Good place for a little aside about oil, for the inexperienced: As it heats up, oil gets a lot thinner and is able to coat more surface.  If you pour enough cold oil to coat the pan, you'll end up with excess oil in the pan when it comes to temp.  So keep this in mind so you don't end up with overly oily food.  If you must, get a spray bottle for applying your oil, it's a pretty foolproof method for just coating a surface.


----------



## Xenke (May 7, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> pizzah in a pan



Eugh, but then I have to actually use some dishessssss.

Besides, the microwave does it just the way I like: warm on the edges, cold in the middle. Don't ask me why, this is just how I roll. 

It is an alternative the baking to reheat though, will have to at least try it sometime.


----------



## Tao (May 10, 2012)

Take one pre-made frozen chicken patty. Cover it in soy sauce and buffalo sauce/Frank's Hot Sauce. Microwave until done and you've got delicious flavor cooked in! Good if you're on a budget and in dorm. (Which I was.)


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 11, 2012)

Me and my friend like to go to the store and buy a lot of junk. He has a deep fryer that is essential for our dishes. We make a nice and think batter and batter the junk and then fry it. Double-deep fried doughnuts are a must. Never going to try deep frying chocolate agian...

I can assure you we each gained about 3 pounds last time.


----------



## Ikrit (May 11, 2012)

i require the wisdom of the masters of cooking

what would happen if i used texas toast for french toast?


----------



## Xenke (May 12, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i require the wisdom of the masters of cooking
> 
> what would happen if i used texas toast for french toast?



Might stay bready in the middle if it doesn't absorb the egg all the way through.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 13, 2012)

Xenke said:


> Eugh, but then I have to actually use some dishessssss.
> 
> Besides, the microwave does it just the way I like: warm on the edges, cold in the middle. Don't ask me why, this is just how I roll.
> 
> It is an alternative the baking to reheat though, will have to at least try it sometime.



You need a nice thin crust pizza to take full effect of this.

The smokey flavor and crunch make it totally worth it.


----------



## Xenke (May 13, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You need a nice thin crust pizza to take full effect of this.
> 
> The smokey flavor and crunch make it totally worth it.



I did this with thin crust.

I hate you, now I never will want to microwave it.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 13, 2012)

Xenke said:


> I did this with thin crust.
> 
> I hate you, now I never will want to microwave it.



You know you love it bro.

:3


----------



## Lunar (May 13, 2012)

Oh my god.  So last week, I made spaghetti, right?  And it was delicious, right?  I couldn't make the sauce myself, so I had to use canned sauce, but I doctored the fuck out of it.  I added I don't know how many different types of herbs, garlic, onions, salt, tiny bit of sugar, red wine vinegar... and I made homemade meatballs, too, flavored with onions and herbs.  I'd never made spaghetti before, so it was a fun little experiment.  But goddamn did I make a mess.


----------



## Xenke (May 13, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You know you love it bro.
> 
> :3



Yes I love it. :3

But I hate you. :[

Garden of Eden, forbidden apple, knowledge, etc. Metaphor here.

CAST OUT FROM THE LAND OF MICROWAVED PIZZA.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 18, 2012)

Xenke said:


> Yes I love it. :3
> 
> But I hate you. :[
> 
> ...


You still have many options open, though. Beer battered and deep fried pizza? How could you go wrong?
That actually sounds really good.


----------



## Coty-Coyote (May 29, 2012)

I don't know what to call it. Some sort of bastardized gumbo boil I guess. Seafood Surprise? I don't know. Tastes good though.

1 can tomato bisque
1 can chicken broth
1 cup rice
1 pack of sausage
cayenne pepper (Very critical ingredient)
salt pepper etc
A shitload of crawfish (You can use krab, or some other store bought sea food if you want. I use crawfish because they are fun to catch and free)

Boil the live crawfish until they turn pinkish red, use Cajun seasoning in the boil if desired. Cool and shuck the crawfish. Set aside. Brown the sausage and partially cook the rice. Combine all ingredients and simmer until the rice is fully cooked. Enjoy.


----------



## Lobar (May 29, 2012)

Coty-Coyote said:


> I don't know what to call it. Some sort of bastardized gumbo boil I guess. Seafood Surprise? I don't know. Tastes good though.
> 
> 1 can tomato bisque
> 1 can chicken broth
> ...



sandra lee jambalaya?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 29, 2012)

With the weather getting warmer and grilling season in full swing, here's a nice steak recipe for you all to try out.

*TERM'S CARIBBEAN STEAK*

1 Top Round London Broil
1 6 oz can of pineapple juice
1/3 cup Sailor Jerry Rum (or your favorite spiced rum)
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
2 Tablespoons brown sugar
1 Tablespoon ground ginger
2 minced garlic cloves
1/2 Teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
2 Gallon size ziplock bags.

In first bag, combine all ingredients except the steak.  Seal securely and work the marinade around well to mix all ingredients.  Reopen bag, combine steak, and seal the bag before working the marinade around and massaging the meat.  Make sure all air is out of the bag before folding the excess of the bag over on itself and placing it in the second bag to help prevent any spilling on the liquid.  Place in refrigerator for 3-4 hours, no more.  About halfway through marination, turn over the meat to help give and even coating.

Grill that sucker up and use whatever marinade you have left on your steak for dipping or drizzling.  Serve with steamed corn, three-bean salad, and a grilled slice of pineapple.


----------



## Rictus Goat (Jun 5, 2012)

Getting a little excited for what I'm making for dinner... found a new butcher around me who actually sells goat meat at a decent price (irony in user name, I know, but they're so delicious) so I decided to buy a rack of ribs to make some Jamaican goat curry- I'm very excited to try it on my own since it'll be the first time I've worked with goat meat. Given now I have a million habanero peppers to find things to do with- don't have any nearby stores that sell scotch bonnet peppers... but... any ideas what I can do with these things? Outside of salsa? :O Have the full ability to look on my own but... I'd love to see if anyone here has any ideas for the habaneros. :3 I'll also be happy to share how my goat curry comes out when it's done. <3


----------



## Rexxie (Jun 22, 2012)

I love to cook, its so so so much fun! The other day I made cinnamon sugar challah french toast (which was awesome btw).
My favorite thing to make has to be home made soups and I also enjoy making homemade sushi.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Because I haven't put one of these up yet and it seems like it would only be appropriate...

*TERM'S CRAB MELTAWAYS*

1 loaf French bread
1 can lump crab meat, drained
1 package shredded cheddar jack cheese
Parsley
Olive oil
Marinara sauce
2 lemons

This recipe is great if you're inviting buddies over I watch the game or to entertain guests. 

Cut the French bread lengthwise on its side like you were making a sandwich. Evenly distribute crab meat along bread. Don't worry it doesn't have I cover the whole length. This also works better if you chop up the crab meat even more I help make sure there's a little bit of crab in every bite. 

Over the bread in the cheese then drizzle olive oil over the product. Put the bread on foil covered baking sheets and bake at 350 until cheese is melted and bread should be lightly toasted.

Remove bread from oven and use a knife to cut the bread into roughly 2 inch strips. Arrange on platter and sprinkle parsley for decoration. Serve with heated marinara sauce and lemon wedges.


----------



## Namba (Jun 23, 2012)

Next time one of you jokers decide you want scrambled eggs, in addition to milk, add sour cream. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 24, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Next time one of you jokers decide you want scrambled eggs, in addition to milk, add sour cream. Fucking awesome.



I do this, but I stir it in right at the end.  No milk though.


----------



## Tao (Jun 28, 2012)

Tao's Orange Wine

2 Bottles of White Wine (Depends on your taste)
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup Grand Marnier
1/4 cup Ouzo
2 cloves
2 Bay Leaves
2 tsp cinnamon
Zest from 2 Navel Oranges

NOTE: Save the white wine bottles!

Boil all ingredients except oranges until sugar has completely dissolved.
Zest both oranges.
Divide zest between the 2 wine bottles.
Fill the bottles and put in the fridge, uncorked, for 1 hour
Cork and chill for 4 hours

You can change the sugar amount around to your personal preference ^_^


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 29, 2012)

Tao said:


> Tao's Orange Wine
> 
> 2 Bottles of White Wine (Depends on your taste)
> 1/2 cup sugar
> ...



Just use honey, and you've got a bitchin' orange mead right there.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2012)

So I picked up an ice cream maker like a month ago because they were on sale for $15 at the Aldi

Didn't mess with it for a long while because I kept forgetting to buy cream (they don't sell it at Aldi for some reason . . .)

Finally made a couple batches of vanilla, and holy buckets, this shit beats store-bought any day. The texture isn't quite right, I'll probably have to goof with the recipe a bit, but good god this is delicious.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 5, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> So I picked up an ice cream maker like a month ago because they were on sale for $15 at the Aldi
> 
> Didn't mess with it for a long while because I kept forgetting to buy cream (they don't sell it at Aldi for some reason . . .)
> 
> Finally made a couple batches of vanilla, and holy buckets, this shit beats store-bought any day. The texture isn't quite right, I'll probably have to goof with the recipe a bit, but good god this is delicious.



Too soupy?  Or are there like crystallized chunks among an otherwise smooth batch?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Too soupy?  Or are there like crystallized chunks among an otherwise smooth batch?


Neither. It's a little hard to explain. It's more solid, less "fluffy" than most store-bought ice cream. _Slightly_ grainy, although it's not very noticeable, and I think that's because I used 1% milk instead of whole milk. (I've done two batches and the graininess was more mild in the one that had less milk instead of cream.)

In retrospect, that may have less to do with the recipe and more to do with me using a $15 machine that can only seem to get it slightly firmer than soft-serve ice cream, and then I'm putting it in the freezer. 

Although if you're experienced with making ice cream and might know a trick to fix it, I'd love to hear your input.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 5, 2012)

Well usually I don't rock a machine. I go more low-tech. I use 3 quarts of water with a pound of kosher salt and divide the brine mixture between two-1 gallon size bags and freeze them flat. Then make your ice cream mix in another bag with a cup of milk, a cup of heavy cream, half cup of sugar, half teaspoon of vanilla extract, and a pinch of salt. 

When the brine bags are frozen I take them out and sandwich the ice cream mix between the two, wrapping the whole thing around in a bath towel and let it sit. Let it sit there for about an hour and you should have some firmed up soft serve. Beat the old shaking a bag within a bag method.  See if that helps out because it usually works for me.  If you feel the need to, knead the mix halfway through, but only after drying everything and wearing protection because the brine mix can cause frostbite.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Well usually I don't rock a machine. I go more low-tech. I use 3 quarts of water with a pound of kosher salt and divide the brine mixture between two-1 gallon size bags and freeze them flat. Then make your ice cream mix in another bag with a cup of milk, a cup of heavy cream, half cup of sugar, half teaspoon of vanilla extract, and a pinch of salt.
> 
> When the brine bags are frozen I take them out and sandwich the ice cream mix between the two, wrapping the whole thing around in a bath towel and let it sit. Let it sit there for about an hour and you should have some firmed up soft serve. Beat the old shaking a bag within a bag method.  See if that helps out because it usually works for me.  If you feel the need to, knead the mix halfway through, but only after drying everything and wearing protection because the brine mix can cause frostbite.


That . . . actually sounds like less of a pain in the ass than using the machine. (Which is sort of finicky to clean.)

Does the brine mix specifically have to be made with kosher salt?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 5, 2012)

No you can use iodized/table salt for the brine. Works just as well. Just he sure to pinch some into the ice cream mix.


----------



## Bark (Jul 6, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> With the weather getting warmer and grilling season in full swing, here's a nice steak recipe for you all to try out.
> 
> *TERM'S CARIBBEAN STEAK*
> 
> ...




This sounds delicious. Definitely going to try it out sometime soon.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 6, 2012)

Unzipped Zebra said:


> This sounds delicious. Definitely going to try it out sometime soon.



It is. I find most traditional marinades are usually very vinegary, while this marinade is a bit sweeter with a kick from the rum and red pepper flakes.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 6, 2012)

Chicago steak seasoning is some of the best shit i have ever put on a steak/burger 

i highly recommend it for a burger, just don't go too heavy or it will overpower the taste and end up tasting bad


----------



## Tervich (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is a desert I make for very special occasions. I have made this for several banquets at my church and, while it isn't really hard to make, it does take a long, long, looooong time to make. So, here it is, Cherry Berries on a Cloud.

Crust

6 Egg Whites
1/2 tsp Cream of Tartar
1/4 tsp Salt
1 3/4 cups Sugar

Filling

6oz Cream Cheese (softened)
1 cup Sugar
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
2 cups Heavy Whipping Cream (whipped)
2 cups miniature marshmallows

Topping

1 can cherry pie filling (21oz)
2 cups sliced strawberries
1 tsp lemon juice

Ok, in a mixing bowl, beat the egg whites, cream of tartar and salt until foamy. SLOWLY add sugar one spoonful at a time while still mixing. Continue mixing until stiff peaks form. (Note: This is a meringue that you are making) Spread the meringue into a greased 13x9 baking pan. Bake at 275 degrees for 1 hour then turn off oven. DO NOT OPEN OVEN DOOR! Let sit in oven at least 12 hours. Then for the filling beat cream cheese, sugar, and vanilla until smooth. Gently fold in whipped cream and marshmallows. Spread over the meringue. Place in refrigerator for 4 hours. Cut into pieces, mix topping ingredients, and top each piece individual, approximately 1/4 cup per slice assuming you cut into 16 pieces. 

Notes: The desert is very time sensitive. If you used real egg whites, the desert will hold for about 48 hours before it starts to fall apart (the meringue gets too moist). If you use powered egg whites, it will only last 24 at best. Do not try to substitute heavy whipping cream for half and half, this failed hard for me. The topping can actually be any combination of fruit you like. If you want to go patriotic, go with cherries/blueberries or strawberries/peaches if you want to be different. Don't be afraid to experiment. 

A lot of work to be sure but it is very delicious. When I make many trays at once for church banquets I usually have to start making it two days in advance but it is well worth it. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Xenke (Jul 9, 2012)

Lately I have been experimenting with making a few simple sauces and trying to do it better than I have previously. I'm not sure if there's another name for it, but I've gone from making my bÃ©chamel base with milk to making it with cream. This makes it a bit more fattening, but given I can barely eat a regular sized portions some days I don't think this is particularly an issue. :V

So far, I've noticed that while sometimes milk gave me an almost grainy texture, cream does a marvelous job us just staying... well, creamy. It tends to start out thicker though, so I usually add a splash of milk.

Anyway, last night I used this to make an Aurore sauce (or whatever the term for it is, pretty much bÃ©chamel + tomato), and I added some garlic, cayenne, pepper, and dry mustard. Finished it when served with just a dash of salt and some oregano. Was wonderful.



Also, as a note, this sauce is a pinkish red or whatever. Fun fact: if you pair it with linguine, you have a plate of brains. HALLOWEEN IDEA.


----------



## Azure (Jul 9, 2012)

last night i cooked some spam on the lid of the spam can with my pookie torch

SANDWICHES NIGGA


----------



## Xenke (Jul 10, 2012)

I made a this.

If you need a recipe, don't bother asking, because I will just laugh at you.


----------



## Tao (Jul 12, 2012)

Xenke said:


> I made a this.
> 
> If you need a recipe, don't bother asking, because I will just laugh at you.



how i mak that homburger


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 12, 2012)

Xenke said:


> I made a this.
> 
> If you need a recipe, don't bother asking, because I will just laugh at you.


That's a mcmuffin you retard. I cook so bad I burn water. :v
but if u want some advice I put mad dog 357 ghost pepper hot sauce on basically everything, so try that.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 12, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> That's a mcmuffin you retard. I cook so bad I burn water. :v
> but if u want some advice I put mad dog 357 ghost pepper hot sauce on basically everything, so try that.



It's not a McMuffin, if you eat it you won't suffer digestive mutiny! :V

And I've been thinking of adding some sort of sauce, and contemplated some sort of hotsauce, but alas I rejected the idea.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 13, 2012)

So because my store keeps putting strawberries on sale, I made a smoothie.

Strawberry-Lime. Delicious.

Picture pour vous.


----------



## Bark (Jul 14, 2012)

Pretzel baking adventures with Zebra and Jashwa :v

Poor pretzels 
Kitty cat


----------



## Xenke (Jul 18, 2012)

A different smoothie.

Because I wanted to make it with different berries. :V

Blueberry-Raspberry


----------



## RedBat (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm a chef, I made Gumbo today....and came home from work and baked a bunch of stuff


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jul 27, 2012)

Well the other night I made mountain dew flavored cupcake and they turned out super yummy!

Here is the recipe:
1 cup butter (2 sticks)
2 cups sugar
4 large eggs
3/4 cup Mountain Dew
1/4 cup of lemon and lime juice (juice from 1 lemon and 1 lime)
zest from 1 lemon and 2 limes (separate into 2 piles, one for buttercream)
1 1/2 teaspoons lemon extract
2-3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1-1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1. Beat butter on medium for 30 seconds.
2. Add sugar and lemon, lime zest. Beat on medium-high until light and fluffy.
3. Add eggs one at a time, Scrape sides of bowl in between additions
4. Whisk together flour, baking powder, and salt in a bowl. Add to mixer bowl. Turn on low for 5 seconds.
5. Add the Mountain Dew, lemon/lime juice, and lemon extract . Mix to combine.
5. Scoop into cupcake papers about two-thirds full.
6. Bake for 18-20 minutes until a cake tester comes out clean.
*Mountain Dew Buttercream*
1 cup butter (2 sticks)
4-5 cups powdered sugar
2 tablespoons Mountain Dew
Juices from half of 1 lemon and half of 1 lime.
Lemon and lime zest (rest of zest from cupcake recipe. Or zest from half of 1 lemon and 1 whole lime)
1 teaspoon lemon extract
neon green food coloring (yellow and blue if you dont have green)
1. Sift powdered sugar into a bowl or onto parchment
2. Beat butter at medium-high speed until creamy
3. Add half of the sugar, turn mixer on low for 5 seconds.
4. Add the Mountain Dew, zest, and lemon extract . Beat until combined.
5. Add food coloring to the desired color.
6. Gradually add remaining sugar until you get to the consistency and sweetness you like.

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m564/DytahDorojin/cupcakes.jpg


----------



## Tao (Aug 1, 2012)

Making a dulce picchu recipe. It's like trying to figure out the riddle of the sphinx, it is. Trying in vain to make a hollow chocolate pyramid that can stand on its own.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone else here into molecular gastronomy?


----------



## RedBat (Aug 6, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> Anyone else here into molecular gastronomy?



Yes indeed I am.

Had barely any business tonight, SO I made Ragout to bring home with me, and Angel Hair pasta with Crab, Chili, and Lime to eat....


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 6, 2012)

Ah, I was just looking at your thread and asked the same question.  I've been trying to figure out how to do spherification on alcoholic beverages as well, any ideas?  Cause I'd love to make a margarita dessert dish.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 6, 2012)

DytahDorojin said:


> Well the other night I made mountain dew flavored cupcake and they turned out super yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m564/DytahDorojin/cupcakes.jpg



Ow, my beetus. 

Seriously, though, that is awesome. Can't eat it myself, but I'm gonna pass on that recipe to some friends.


----------



## yubhom (Aug 6, 2012)

Really easy way to make cream of crab soup. It's my favorite simple recipe. One can of cream of asparagus soup, one can of cream of potato soup, one can of cream of celery soup, half a cup of milk and a half pound of crabmeat. Add old bay seasoning to taste. Feel free to increase recipe. It's simple and delicious.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 6, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> Anyone else here into molecular gastronomy?



I've been reading through Modernist Cuisine lately.  It's an amazing read, but I can't nearly afford the equipment to make anything in it.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 6, 2012)

I like to make buffalo chicken sandwiches. It's pretty easy too, crock pot on low, toss a pair of chicken breasts in there with half a bottle of franks red hot wing sauce, cook for 4-5 house, shred, mix again, then enjoy. You can add a whole bunch of seasonings to it as well to taste. It's cheap too, the above recipe costs about 10 dollars to make (if even...) and gives you 12 or so sandwiches if you use regular hamburger buns.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 6, 2012)

Lobar said:


> I've been reading through Modernist Cuisine lately.  It's an amazing read, but I can't nearly afford the equipment to make anything in it.



I'll have to find that book now; I like to read those kind of books and improvise.


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> Ah, I was just looking at your thread and asked the same question.  I've been trying to figure out how to do spherification on alcoholic beverages as well, any ideas?  Cause I'd love to make a margarita dessert dish.



Have you tried mixing it with sodium alginate and dipping it into cold calcium carbonate?


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 8, 2012)

Tao said:


> Have you tried mixing it with sodium alginate and dipping it into cold calcium carbonate?



I have to get more sodium alginate first; I wasn't sure if the alcohol would behave differently.


----------



## Tao (Aug 9, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> I have to get more sodium alginate first; I wasn't sure if the alcohol would behave differently.



It's possible you might have to drip the alcohol into a sodium alginate bath if what I said earlier doesn't work.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 9, 2012)

Tao said:


> It's possible you might have to drip the alcohol into a sodium alginate bath if what I said earlier doesn't work.



I was considering just trying agar-agar.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2012)

Making turkey meat loaf.  I used 2 packages of ground turkey and a bunch of hoisin sauce and crushed pineapple and onions (and eggs and bread crumbs).

Almost done and I'm going to add a hoisin/pineapple glaze on top to cook for a bit more.



yubhom said:


> Really easy way to make cream of crab soup. It's my favorite simple recipe. One can of cream of asparagus soup, one can of cream of potato soup, one can of cream of celery soup, half a cup of milk and a half pound of crabmeat. Add old bay seasoning to taste. Feel free to increase recipe. It's simple and delicious.



I'll have to try that -- that sounds really good!


----------



## DJ Cadmium (Sep 9, 2012)

Heya fellow FAF chefs! Decided to drop on by this topic seeing as it does pertain to my major, which is Culinary Arts. I haven't made anything recently that I've taken a picture of, but I will when I make something next. I tend to bake, so that will probably end up being the majority of things I post here.

I do know the last thing I made were Red velvet cream-cheese brownies which turned out amazing!


----------



## Efiziel (Sep 13, 2012)

I will translate french to english some of my recipe soon.
I will try to remember this post and do what I just told...


----------



## NewYork (Sep 15, 2012)

My cooking experience ends at cold cereal.


----------



## Magick (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmm, lately I've been wanting to make skewers with salad, rice, soup and maybe some mashed potatoes.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 21, 2012)

I made mac and cheese from scratch
So far the most impressive thing I've cooked lol


----------



## Magick (Sep 21, 2012)

Whipped up a nice cheesy omelet, haven't had one in ages.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a vegetarian so I'm usually making anything that has tofu in the mix. Tofu-fiend over here. My most common recipe is a tofu stir fry with some veggie burger bits. 

I also LOVE to bake. I'll use anything as a pretext to bake something. "Oh you have an interview tomorrow? Cool I'll bring some muffins over."


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2012)

I do very litle cooking, but in the spirit of a national holiday that I care little about, I'd like to say that this looks delicious
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjKpeepVrSQ
And more than a little excessive.


----------



## Tao (Nov 16, 2012)

I came away from college this week with 10 pounds of chocolate pecan bread pudding with rum chocolate toffee sauce.

Why


----------



## KatmanDu (Nov 16, 2012)

Made shrimp creole because it was easy, and I'm a fiend for shrimp. Served with an assload of Sriracha.

Shrimp Creole

Prep Time: 25 mins | Cook Time: 15 mins | Servings: 4 servings | Difficulty: 

Ingredients:

1 pound fresh or frozen medium shrimp in shells
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup)
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped green sweet pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons butter or margarine
1 ounce can diced tomatoes, undrained
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 - 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 tablespoons snipped fresh parsley
2 cups hot cooked rice

Directions:

1. Thaw shrimp, if frozen. Peel and devein shrimp, removing tails. Rinse shrimp; pat dry with paper towels. Set aside.

2. In a large skillet cook onion, celery, sweet pepper, and garlic in butter over medium heat about 5 minutes or until tender. Stir in undrained tomatoes, paprika, salt, and cayenne pepper. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, uncovered, for 5 to 8 minutes or until thickened.

3. Stir shrimp and parsley into tomato mixture. Cook, stirring frequently, for 2 to 4 minutes or until shrimp turn opaque. Season to taste. Serve over rice.

4. Makes 4 servings


...and while I'm at it, chefs, what do you use to store your recipes? Paper, file cards, computer program? I got one called Paprika a couple of months ago, and it's pretty good, but I wonder what else is out there...


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 23, 2012)

I wouldnt mind knowing how to make a good tastey chilli as i love the stuff  it needs too be spicy, meaty, and HOT!!
i would serve t with rice and tortilla chips. ^^


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd like to learn how to make a good homemade pizza. :3 As of now, the only things I'm really good at are pancakes and really out-there custom burgers (chili cheeseburger with Pepperjack, Jalapenos, and sour cream... mmmmm).


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 23, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> I'd like to learn how to make a good homemade pizza. :3 As of now, the only things I'm really good at are pancakes and really out-there custom burgers (chili cheeseburger with Pepperjack, Jalapenos, and sour cream... mmmmm).


 reminds me of man vs food the burgers and hot dogs he eats look so NOMMY!!


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 23, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> reminds me of man vs food the burgers and hot dogs he eats look so NOMMY!!



Actually, that's where I get some of my inspiration.


----------



## good_shepherd (Nov 25, 2012)

Made myself a mac and cheese/casserole type dish tonight.  Loosely based on this: http://www.foodmaven.com/radiorecipes/mac_cheese.html (pretty much a family favorite).

Doubled the recipe, but only use about 9-10 oz of pasta.  Added about 1.5 lbs of ham & bacon, and about 1.5 lbs of various peppers (red and green bells peppers and red chili peppers).  Seasoned it with brown mustard seed, hot chili powder, and ground chipotle pepper.  Also, in the original recipe I substituted bacon grease for butter.  Baked it in a 13x9 pan for about 25 minutes at 400F, but it could have gone a little longer.  The fresh peppers were still a little crisp.  It turned out pretty well, but next time I'll hold back a little on the chili powder and chipotles.

I used a prepackaged mac & cheese blend cheese from the local grocery store.  It's basically a blend of cheddar, American, and Swiss cheeses.  If you can find it or your local grocery store has it I recommend buying "cheese ends" from the deli.  These are pretty much the scraps left over from slicing deli cheese.  It was typically sold for some low price and you got a little of everything- cheddar, provolone, Swiss, American, Munster, etc.  This is what my family always made mac & cheese with, alas I have not seen it available locally.

Next up is making springerle cookies http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springerle  I'm doing two batches each of anise, almond, and orange flavored ones this year. Should be around 600-700 cookies when all is said and done.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 4, 2012)

Just made some dope Dal. It's a pretty simple recipe of lentils, garlic, onion, and curry. It was so good, I'm really happy I tried making it.


----------



## KatmanDu (Dec 5, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> I wouldnt mind knowing how to make a good tastey chilli as i love the stuff  it needs too be spicy, meaty, and HOT!!
> i would serve t with rice and tortilla chips. ^^



This is the recipe for the chili I used to make for alt.horror.werewolves get-togethers... but it's ripe for tinkering and substitutions.

Kat's "Ohmygawdithinkmycolonruptured" Chili

When making truly evil chili, the important thing to keep in mind is that  hotter is better. I don't mean temperature-hot, although that's important too  (no one likes cold chili)... I mean take-a-bite-and-get-your-tonsils-kicked- out-a-couple-of- seconds-later hot. Spice is all-important. "Long live the  spice!" Also, _anything_ can go in chili. _Anything._ Use your imagination and whatever's laying around- chocolate, beer, unidentified spices stuck to the  rack, dead cockatiels, whatever. The proportions aren't all that strict,  either.. if it tastes good, it is good. 

The below proportions make enough chili for five people; or two with  healthy appetites: (TBS=Tablespoon, tsp=teaspoon, lbs=pounds, oz=ounce, 2+2=4)




Salt1/2 TBSCayenne Pepper1/2 tspMasa (corn) Flour2 TBSCajun Seasoning*4 TBSGround Beef2 lbsTomato Sauce8 ozKidney Beans8 ozWater2 cupsTabasco1 Big-Ass BottleWhite Onion1 (diced)Garlic1/2 clove (minced)
 Also can be added:
Dark Chocolate, powdered Bell/Jalapeno/Habanero Peppers, chopped Shredded cheddar Beer1 can/bottleSpicy sausage>1/2 to 1 pound
 
 
* Cajun seasoning is mostly salt, red and black pepper, cayenne pepper, and  garlic powder... you can mix it up yourself or use commercial... commercial is easier.
 Brown the ground beef and cook sausage (if using any). Drain fat. Use to make  stinky tallow candles. Add salt, cayenne, flour (for thickness), cajun  seasoning, meat(s), tomato sauce, beans, onion, garlic, and water in pot and  stir together. Shake in as much tabasco as you think you can stand (add more  cayenne if wanted). (Add beer and chocolate and whatever else too; except  cheddar). Chili will look very watery... this is ok. Put pot over heat and  bring to fast simmer. Simmer until chili is nice and thick... most of the  water simmered off. This may take an hour or two if you're making mass  quantities! Serve up in bowls with even more tabasco and cheddar. Prepare  steam blaster to clean pot. Have lanolin-coated toilet paper near privy.  
*Note:* If you're cooking over an open wood fire, smear liquid dish soap over  the outside of the pots before doing anything with them. This way you can wash  the soot off much easier when you're done.  
_Not recommended for those with gastric disorders exacerbated by spicy foods,  small children, pregnant women, or untreated steel. EAT AT YOUR OWN RISK!_ 


The hottest I ever made it, I browned the ground beef with fresh chopped habeneros and crushed dried habeneros into the pot. I don't know if there's anyone floating around FaF who's eaten it in person, but if there is, they can attest to the spice level.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 10, 2012)

Tailgating season is almost over but I do have a couple of recipes for you all to try.

*TERM'S APPLE CINNAMON PULLED PORK*

7-8 pound Boston Butt/Pork Butt/Pork Shoulder (It's all the same)

DRY RUB:

3 tablespoons paprika
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon Brown Sugar
1 Tablespoon Dry Mustard
3 Tablespoons Kosher Salt

BBQ Sauce:

1 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar
1/3 Cup Fireball Cinnamon Whiskey
1/2 Cup Ketchup
1/3 Cup Packed Brown Sugar
2 Smashed Garlic Cloves
1 teaspoon Salt
1 teaspoon cayenne
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper

Preheat oven to 300F.

Place Boston Butt in a large roasting pan, preferably 3'' deep with at least 1'' clearance on all sides with the large fat side up.  Combine all dry rub ingredients in large bowl.  When thoroughly mixed, apply generously to the pork and begin massaging it into the meat.  Coat as much of it as possible and really work the rub into the meat.  You have the option of covering the meat and throwing it into the fridge to marinate, or you can cook immediately.  When the oven is at the right temperature, cover the meat with aluminum foil and cook for 3 hours.  Open the oven and rotate the pan for even cooking and cook for another hour.  Open the oven for a final time to remove the foil and cook for another two hours.  By the time it's finished the internal temperature should be around 170F and the meat should easily be shredded off the bone.  Remove the meat from the oven and let sit for a few minutes before using two forks to pull the meat off the bone.  If this proves difficult use a knife to slice large chunks of meat off of the bone and shred it with the forks that way.

For the sauce, combine all ingredients into a medium sauce pan and simmer for about 10 minutes or until all the sugar is dissolved.  I'd recommend making this the day before as the longer it sits the better the flavor.  All you'll need to do is heat it up the next day.

If you're like me and you make this for a large group, I suggest transferring the shredded meat over to a foil pan and adding about half of the BBQ sauce to the meat before putting it in the fridge.  You can either pop this back in the oven at 300F when ready to enjoy or place it on the grill to heat up while adding the rest of the sauce to the meat.

Kaiser Rolls are recommended, as is a tall frosty beverage and some slaw on the side.  Try putting the slaw on the sandwich!


----------



## CindEE (Dec 11, 2012)

Turkey curry & rice for dinner today


----------



## Milo (Dec 11, 2012)

*Milo's ghetto ass hash brown sandwhich
*
bread
hashbrowns
cheese
mayo
ketchup
pickles (optional)

is this not the best recipe you could possibly hope for?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2012)

Milo said:


> *Milo's ghetto ass hash brown sandwhich
> *
> bread
> hashbrowns
> ...



O-O
_Hey all you people, hey all you people, hey all you people won't you listen to meeeeeeeeEEEEEE..._


----------



## Lisforlove (Dec 16, 2012)

Lis's Cookie mush

1cup plain flower
1/3 cup of oats
1/3 cup of sugar
1/4 cup of butter (melted with 1/4 cup of syrup)

Mix all that shit together add milk/flower to balance
and you got cookie-dough like yummy gunk.


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 2, 2013)

I cook _loads _of stuff!
I find it a very enjoyable activity


----------



## Black Ice (Jan 2, 2013)

The only thing I have really come up with on my own as far as cooking was mixing cinnamon & sugar and putting it on buttered toast 
But I love to make soups. Minestrone and home-made chilli are my favorites !


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's one for y'all, I'll just copy-paste it from another place:



> Oh, here's a nice simple meal. Sort of a dumbed-down, simplistic London Grill
> 
> You need these things:
> -Baked beans (probs 350g)
> ...



Moral of the story: Soy sauce is always good


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 2, 2013)

I make a pretty good chicken and white rice combination. Add some Velveeta rotini and cheese and you've got paradise.


----------



## GhostWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

I came up with a way to make the world's easiest toasted cheese sandwich, it's also quite fast maybe taking 4 minutes tops.

First make 2 slices of toast, then slap a slice of cheese between them. I also put a few drops of hot sauce but that is optional. Then cook in the microwave for no longer than it takes the cheese to melt. That should be 20 seconds tops. But keep an eye on it, as it can burn extremely fast.


----------



## BabyStar (Jan 20, 2013)

I made a hot dog taco once  luv cooking but I didn't have much to work with at the time so I put a hot dog in sort of a mini taco shell, warmed it up, melted some of my delicious nacho cheese and salsa and boom

Maybe even better than spaghetti tacos B)


----------



## Khador (Jan 27, 2013)

Orange Soy Pork Stir Fry :3

However I been thinking about it and I do like very tart fruits, mostly berries does anyone know of any good recipes for Blue berries or straw berries?


----------



## KatmanDu (Jan 27, 2013)

I haven't tried these yet, but they're on my to-do list.*

Blueberry tart:*

Ingredients:
2 Tbsp cinnamon sugar
2 pints blueberries
confectioners sugar
lemon pastry dough

Directions:
Press the dough into a bottom of a 9â€³ round or square tart pan. Pour in as many berries you can fit in a single layer. Sprinkle the cinnamon sugar over the berries evenly, and pop in the oven at 375 F for one hour, or until it starts to bubble. Remove from the oven, top with any remaining blueberries, and dust with confectioners sugar.
*
Strawberry Pie:*

Ingredients:
For Pastry:

â–ª1 1/4 cup flour
â–ª1 tsp salt
â–ª2 tsp chopped fresh thyme leaves
â–ª1 stick unsalted, chilled butter cut into pats
â–ª3 Tbsp ice water

For Filling:

â–ª3 Tbsp lemon curd
â–ª1 pint strawberries, sliced
â–ª1 Tbsp honey
â–ª1-2 tsp cornstarch
â–ª1 tsp fresh lemon juice
â–ª1 egg beaten with water for wash

Directions:
For Pastry:

Mix flour, salt and thyme together, and add the butter, mixing until it resembles coarse meal. You can either use a food processor here, or do it by hand. Slowly add the ice water while mixing, just enough to bring the dough together. Roll out into a small disk, wrap in cling film and refrigerate for 30 minutes while completing the rest of the recipe.

For Filling:

Mix all ingredients together except egg and lemon curd. Roll out the dough on a lightly floured and sugared (raw sugar) surface into about  a 9â€³ round, and spread the lemon curd over the pastry, leaving an inch around the edge. Organize the strawberry filling onto the lemon curd, and fold up and pinch the sides to contain the filling. Paint the pastry with the egg wash, and bake at 400 F for 25 minutes, or until the center is bubbling.


----------



## Azure (Feb 2, 2013)

So I sort of just winged some French Onion Soup tonight, and it came out awesome. Instructions follow

You need:
6 large onions sliced
1/2 stick of butter
1 quart beef stock
1 cup dry white wine
1 cup water
1 bay leaf
salt and pepper to taste

Get a tall pot, put the butter and onions in that fucker on a little under medium heat. Stand there for an hour, stirring occasionally until the onions are a nice golden brown, deglazing the pan every so often with the water. Add the broth, wine, and bay leaf, bring it to a boil, stirring constantly. Put a cover on it, bring it down to a simmer, and do this for about 30 mins. Then eat it. I don't provide instructions for melting cheese on bread rounds because an idiot could accomplish it. But I used Gruyere and provolone with a bit of parmesan, all finely grated.


----------



## rajingeki (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm new to this forum and saw this thread. Thought I would put something in that I've made, doubt its new. So here's my simple "recipe" for grilled lemon chicken, and I mean really simple.

6 boneless chiken breasts
1 large bottle of lemon juice
lemon pepper(McCormick)
salt
coarse black pepper

Put 6 breasts on some wax paper and lightly coat both sides of the chicken with your lemon pepper, black pepper, and your salt. Now place your chicken in a good sized sealable container like a glad bowl or a gallon ziploc bag. Poor in your lemon juice till it covers ur chicken completely. Add a couple of gentle shakes of salt, black pepper, and lemon pepper before sealing the container. Once closed give the container a couple of good shakes. Place in your fridge for about a day before grilling. 

I hope someone tries this to see how they like it. Like I said though, simple.


----------



## DenzyBaby (Feb 13, 2013)

I am not a good cook but a good baker. I love to bake and yesterday I made some cheese cupcakes.


----------



## Nashida (Feb 14, 2013)

This one is kind of a hit and miss, I feel. It probably would have been better if I used all of the listed ingredients, but I had to leave out the sour cream and cheese due to my dairy allergy. Plus red onions are all right, but I tend to pick them out.

Best part really is it's a one-dish meal, and a non-stick skillet means little mess. If you're cooking for yourself I'll put the single-serving measurements in ( ) for you. When I finished I had plenty for dinner with enough extras to take to work the next day.

BBQ Chicken Pasta

You need:

1 Tablespoon of olive oil
2 chicken breasts cut into bite sized chunks (I used only 1)
1 red onion, diced
3 cups water (I used 1 1/2 cups)
2 1/2 cups chicken broth (I used less than that; those little broth base cups by Knorr works great for this)
1/2 TSP of salt (to keep the pasta from sticking)
12-13 oz penne pasta (use 6 oz for a single serving, maybe a hair more if you're really hungry)
2/3 cup BBQ sauce (I used 1/3)
1/3 cup sour cream
1/2 cup mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup sharp Cheddar cheese

You do:

In a large skillet or pot, heat the olive oil over medium heat. When hot add the chicken and cook until no longer pink. Add diced red onion and cook until the onion is tender. Remove the chicken and onions to a plate.
In the same skillet or pot add the water, salt, pasta and chicken broth. Bring to a boil and simmer for 12-15 minutes. The mixture should be thick and syrupy, the liquid almost absorbed, and the pasta tender.
Stir in the barbecue sauce and sour cream. Once mixed, add in the chicken, onions, and shredded cheeses. Stir to combine and cook until everything is heated through.


----------



## tinaThompson (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I really love to cook desserts and sweets the most also stir fries and pastas.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 23, 2013)

My mastery over tofu and lentil dishes is something miraculous and unspeakable.


----------



## Magick (Mar 23, 2013)

I need to go food shopping and pick up some ingredients so I can start making stuff at home, I feel lucky to have a library near my house with a ton of awesome cookbooks ^^


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

I made stuffed peppers with minced beef for my parents one weekend. When I put the peppers in the oven to cook, I used the left over mince to make a few burgers. It was mainly experimental because I was just waiting, but I molded them into three burgers, rolled them in garlic powder, parsley and basil. Filled a jug up with boiling water with a stock cube, then poured it into a frying pan, frying the burgers into the stock.

I fried them for about 10-15 minutes and just placed them on some kitchen roll to cool down. I don't want to blow my own horn, but they tasted very nice. If I had a picture I would post it. When I make them again I will sure to do it.


----------



## Chernobyl-Hybrid (Mar 30, 2013)

im still learning to really cook alot. but i do love making stir fried rice, its simple and easy and tastes delicious! <3 add in some rice, chopped up green onion, some eggs and  bits of ham or shrimp and yummy! X3!


----------



## Magick (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm starting to cook more from home, and making sure I eat healthier so I'm buying more fruits and vegetables. One thing I'm trying to make more of in addition to salads, are rice bowls with meat and veggies in them. I have more than enough sauces and seasonings to cook with, I've already made pan cooked chicken with some Korean BBQ sauce (Spicy apple and korean pear, I think) with sliced and cooked zucchini and squash. Came out freaking awesome, definitely going to be trying some things out.


----------



## miskey (Apr 15, 2013)

I finally got to make some Chinese food. Mhmmm, sweet and sour pork

also, you guys have some amazing dishes, I jelly =D


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 15, 2013)

I made a wrap out of well-whipped scrambled eggs, beans, and diced potatos. It was pretty good. I'm currently working on different variations.


----------



## septango (May 3, 2013)

come on guys I'm tryin to LOSE weight


----------



## Alicia Dargon (May 14, 2013)

I mostly cook Thai food and variations with my own spin, but what can I do, I love the stuff and I am surrounded by Asian markets xD

Tomorrow I will be making some Massaman Curry. I guess I will have to upload pictures then when I get on it.


My girl wif da recipes!
http://hot-thai-kitchen.com/


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 10, 2013)

I recently made my own birthday cake in May. It was essentially a giant chocolate peanut butter cup. Just one piece and I felt really full. XD


----------



## FurryTech01 (Jun 28, 2013)

I wish I was better at cooking. I like to cook, I'm just not great at it...

My favorite food to make is anything Japanese.


----------



## Tao (Jul 18, 2013)

Been working on some new foods. Among them, reverse-seared potatoes served on a bed of brown rice; attempting to make flan for the first time; and my favorite cream cheese mints!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2013)

I can cook instant ramen.

And that's about it.

Oh god.


----------



## Tao (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm making flan and trying out some 4-year old cheddar that I found.


----------



## Saga (Jul 20, 2013)

I only came to this thread to raise my appetite so I could eat.
So thanks for all the delicious food imagery!


----------



## Tao (Jul 23, 2013)

A turkey roasted in olive oil, gunpowder seasoning, Italian seasoning, and salt then encrusted with black lava salt served with brown rice and some tomato bruschetta on French bread. :3

That was my dinner.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 29, 2013)

Helloooo it's been a while!

Since I moved I've gotten my own little porch garden. Got two tomato plants, a cucumber plant that's already gotten me a HUGE cucumber, lettuce plants and herbs (basil, rosemary, oregano).

Holy crap the tomato plants have changed my LIFE. Been making homemade roasted tomato sauce with garlic all the time. Tonight I picked a bunch, cut up some zucchini and mushrooms and coated them in olive oil, salt, pepper and garlic powder. Serving that alongside roasted garlic potatoes and some cast-iron fried steaks. Cucumber Salad with fresh basil will be ready for tomorrow. 

My life is so hectic these days with being away from home 12 hours a day five days a week, but my days off spent like this are just perfect <3


----------



## Misomie (Aug 20, 2013)

I just made cake cookies. The flour and sugar was hiding and I wanted snickerdoodles, so I swapped out the flour and stuff for cake mix and added the cookie's ingredients (eggs, vanilla, butter, cinnamon, and nutmeg). For the stuff to sprinkle on the cookies, I used allspice (no more cinnamon) and nutmeg. Baked them at 350Âº F for 5-10 mins (or until dark golden brown around edges of base). They came out interesting and rich in flavor. They are also pretty fragile so you need to be careful when handling.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 20, 2013)

I just made the best drink of my amateur mixing career. It smells amazing. 

- 1 tsp Brown Sugar
- Cinnamon
- Vanilla
- Small slice of butter
- Hot water
- 2 shots of rum. 

I'm already turn't up off this shit.


----------



## Tao (Aug 21, 2013)

I made...something. I was intending to create a recipe for no-egg sugar cookies.

I used:
-Sugar
-Butter
-Flour
-Baking Soda
-Salt

The cookies were good but extremely fragile! I ended up rolling donuts in them.


----------



## Tao (Sep 14, 2013)

Mmm... made BBQ sauce. A prototype recipe that I'm going to refine, package, and sell.

Ketchup based, with apple cider vinegar, liquid smoke, brown sugar, and bourbon whiskey among other things! It's a sweet sauce and it'll make your mouth water after tasting it!


----------



## Khador (Oct 1, 2013)

Currently Just cooked a nice stir fry :3

Requires: two medium pork loin cuts, green onions, chestnut mushroom, Broccoli, Spinach and jasmine rice for the body. Then the spices, Turmeric, pink Himalayan rock salt, cumin, paprika, garlic powder, Chinese 5 spice, the zest and juice of an orange and sesame seed oil.


----------



## Mousequest (Oct 6, 2013)

I prefer baking than cooking, but I'm a cooking student at the moment at a local trade school, so I think I'll be in around here a lot!

At school, I recently made bacon-wrapped maple chicken breasts. Never actually got a chance to eat them, but they were a hit in the dining room, so I'm assuming it was good! 

At home, I also cooked (and ate!) with pumpkin for the first time, I made pumpkin cupcakes, which were really good! I didn't put any icing on them, because I didn't think they really needed it. Felt more like a muffin than a cupcake to me, but I'm sure they'd be good with cream cheese icing too~


----------



## Jags (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm a complete amateur at cooking, only moving off '2 minutes in the microwave' about a year ago. But I've tried my hand at a number of things, including calzone and my own meatballs. Not half bad either, to blow my own trumpet.


----------



## Cuukie (Oct 14, 2013)

Eggs every day! so hard to mess up, somewhat variety, healthy, and only takes a few minutes from start to finish. *also cheap


----------



## Tao (Oct 15, 2013)

Yay! One of my pastry recipes is in a living magazine coming out this fall. Delicous delicious almond cinnamon sugar pastries.


----------



## Foxtrot Apocalyptia (Oct 17, 2013)

I love cooking. Baking too, but cookings more useful for woowing the friends in my reckoning. Looking forwards to trying some grilled salmon with crispy cinnamon skin in an olive and pepper sauce with a side of fried rice. Hoping to make it next time I go visit a fluffy husky friend cause its a bit too much food for just one. (Plus cooking for yourself is never as much fun.)


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 22, 2013)

Dose meth count?


----------



## Carnau (Nov 4, 2013)

Easy Paleo fudge:

1/2 cup coconut oil
1/2 cup high quality cocoa powder
1/2 cup smooth almond butter
1/4 cup raw honey or maple syrup
1/2 teaspoon vanilla





Method:

Melt coconut oil. Blend all ingredients together in a food processor or  blender. Pour into paper-lined muffin tin cups or silicon muffin cups  and fill half-inch full. Makes 10. Chill for 30 minutes or freeze for  10 minutes. When firm, remove. Store in a sealed container in the  refrigerator. These are great, I make them all the time! The family and I prefer them frozen.


----------



## Tao (Nov 5, 2013)

Mmm... I had a big pumpkin laying around so I thought I'd use it for something. 

I scooped out all the seeds and roasted them in the oven with butter and Lawry's Seasoning Salt and they were delicious.

Then I took the pumpkin itself and skinned it and cut it into chunks. I put the chunks in a stock pot and covered them with water. I put in some ground cloves, ground cinnamon, orange zest, and sugar. I boiled it until the pumpkin was cooked and the liquid was soaked into the pumpkin. Then I strained the chunks out and boiled the liquid down to a syrup over several hours. I then poured the syrup on the pumpkin pieces and let it cool. Candied pumpkin chunks!


----------



## Fezdani (Nov 5, 2013)

Tao said:


> Mmm... I had a big pumpkin laying around so I thought I'd use it for something.
> 
> I scooped out all the seeds and roasted them in the oven with butter and Lawry's Seasoning Salt and they were delicious.
> 
> Then I took the pumpkin itself and skinned it and cut it into chunks. I put the chunks in a stock pot and covered them with water. I put in some ground cloves, ground cinnamon, orange zest, and sugar. I boiled it until the pumpkin was cooked and the liquid was soaked into the pumpkin. Then I strained the chunks out and boiled the liquid down to a syrup over several hours. I then poured the syrup on the pumpkin pieces and let it cool. Candied pumpkin chunks!




Did you eat the seeds whole or shelled afterwards? I had pumpkin seeds too, I boiled them in salt water for 10 minutes before I roasted them. They came out so crispy and easy to eat, no need to shell. Had a batch that didn't get boiled in the salt water, had to shell them to eat them. The outer shells were too tough. Boiling made a massive difference! It was surprising actually.

How did the candied pumpkin chunks come out? I pureed my pumpkin after roasting the chunks and added stuff and made pumpkin pies. ^.^


----------



## Carnau (Nov 5, 2013)

I made a pumpkin seed snack in the oven once and they came out horribly. Perhaps the recipe was a lemon but I haven't done anything like that since  Should I though?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 5, 2013)

Banana milkshake.

Put banana, put milk,
Mix it.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 9, 2013)

I made potato chips. 

For the most part they turned out pretty good. ;D


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 9, 2013)

I work at BWW so I made a ton of chicken last night, messed up a few orders so got to take home some of the Garlic Parm, the best sauce!


----------



## Saga (Nov 9, 2013)

I make a mean grilled cheese


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 9, 2013)

I made pot brownies with some friends last night, I just woke up 6 pm, slept for 12 hours ugh


----------



## Tao (Nov 15, 2013)

Fezdani said:


> Did you eat the seeds whole or shelled afterwards? I had pumpkin seeds too, I boiled them in salt water for 10 minutes before I roasted them. They came out so crispy and easy to eat, no need to shell. Had a batch that didn't get boiled in the salt water, had to shell them to eat them. The outer shells were too tough. Boiling made a massive difference! It was surprising actually.
> 
> How did the candied pumpkin chunks come out? I pureed my pumpkin after roasting the chunks and added stuff and made pumpkin pies. ^.^



I ate 'em whole, the only way to eat them! I didn't boil mine, I mixed them with butter and baked them and the shells come out soft that way.

The chunks came out pretty good! Soft punkin chunks covered with that sweet syrup.

Today I made an angel food cake with Italian meringue and some almond macaroons because I was bored.


----------



## Aettious (Nov 16, 2013)

I love cooking, I made my first spaghetti and meat balls not to long ago and it couldn't have turned out better :')
when it comes to what I like to cook I'd have to say everything!!! its just so satisfying to see something you made turn out so good.


----------



## Milo (Nov 16, 2013)

I bought a hot plate, even though I could get kicked out of this place for having one. 

I miss cooking though


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 20, 2013)

I just made marihuana milk

milk + butter + weed

Boiled the milk and the butter with the weed, mixed it for 10 minutes, then got raid of the weed (thc already got into the butter, milk fat), added chocolate.


It worked, *very* fucking well


----------



## Mullerornis (Nov 22, 2013)

I can prepare chestnuts and eggs decency. I once knew how to make wonderous pasta, but that skill has been deleted from my brain.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 26, 2013)

http://thaifood.about.com/od/vegetarianthairecipes/r/curriedchickpea.htm


I made this Thai Chickpea the other night, it was really good. Serve over rice :3


----------



## flamebabble (Dec 5, 2013)

i can make chicken fajita and chicken alfredo.. yummy!


----------



## lunarscape (Dec 8, 2013)

I made a taco bake last night  

I layered tortilla wraps, ground beef, kidney beans, yellow peppers, diced tomatoes, sliced mushrooms and mozzarella cheese 4 layers deep and baked it in the oven for 45 minutes, then broiled for another few minutes to get the top crunchy.

It was soo good, and probably absolutely caloricaly terrible


----------



## Nashida (Dec 8, 2013)

I made this for Thanksgiving and intend to make it again for Christmas, it came out so good.

You will need:
-2 cans of yams
-a bag of mini marshmallows
-real maple syrup (leave Aunt Jemima for the pancakes, k?)
-oven safe bakeware (I used Corningware in a 9"x9"x2" deep pan

1) Open your yam cans part of the way and press the lid in, and drain the syrup over the sink (you don't want runny yams). Once drained remove the lids all the way and put the yams into your container. 
2) Drizzle the maple syrup over the yams, and try to make sure you coat all of the pieces.
3)Microwave on high for 5 minutes. Once finished, completely cover the yams in mini marshmallows so that you can't see any of the yams.
4) Place the whole thing in the oven at 325 just long enough to brown the marshmallows.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 8, 2013)

"the sugar overdose"
you need:
cerial (preferably cookiecrisps)
canned sweet milk (now sure how to say it in english)
milk 
mini marshmellows
a bored student

step1- get a large bowl
step2- cram everything together at once and stur with a witches spoon
step3- call an ambulance


----------



## Nashida (Dec 8, 2013)

^Step 4: get tested for Type 2 diabeetus.

Forgot another simple pasta recipe. It's just the sauce, anyway. The best way to make sauce (I think)
-2 large cans tomato sauce (unseasoned, like Contadina)
-1 small can of tomato puree
-onion powder
-garlic powder
-basil
-oregano
-bayleaves
-black pepper
-meat of choice, if desired (I use ground beef)

1)Brown your meat in a large skillet or saucepan (feel free to skip this step if you're not using meat) on medium to high heat
2) Open your cans of tomato sauce and puree, pour into the pan (which should be turned down to low)
3) Add the seasonings on top of the sauce but do not stir them in. Put the lid on the pan and let it simmer. Give it a stir when you're ready to start boiling your pasta.

The simmering brings out the flavor in the sauce better as the seasonings sink a bit. It's also worth noting that if you come across bayleaves while eating, pick them out. The flavor is good but the bayleaves themselves aren't.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 8, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> "the sugar overdose"
> you need:
> cerial (preferably cookiecrisps)
> canned sweet milk (now sure how to say it in english)
> ...



Sweetened condensed milk?

That sounds genuinely disgusting, tbh.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 9, 2013)

I made some cheese raviolis last night that were pretty tasty. Though, I cheated and used bottled tomato sauce....


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 9, 2013)

Also:


Lobar said:


> Sweetened condensed milk?
> 
> That sounds genuinely disgusting, tbh.



Isn't that just Rice Krispie Treats?


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 9, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Sweetened condensed milk?
> 
> That sounds genuinely disgusting, tbh.


BELIEVE ME, its the best shiz you can eat if you're bored. its like melted white chocolate but with seizure risk when used in large doses, and used in bakerys alot,


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 9, 2013)

you also get a reputation if you chug down a whole can at once


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 9, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> you also get a reputation if you chug down a whole can at once


That's not a reputation. That's diabetes.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 9, 2013)

I made perfect bacon and perfect grilled cheese with bacon on it the other day. I also cooked some burgers.
But I'm female; I'm supposed to be in the kitchen, right? :V


----------



## Nashida (Dec 9, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> you also get a reputation if you chug down a whole can at once



Yeah..."I don't have many friends so I do stupid shit like this to get attention. And diabeetus."


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 9, 2013)

Nashida said:


> Yeah..."I don't have many friends so I do stupid shit like this to get attention. And diabeetus."


whell thats just mean...


----------



## Nashida (Dec 9, 2013)

Just saying bud..there's so much sugar in that stuff it's probably not the best idea to be doing that. That's like me drinking a full container of liquid coffee creamer.

"Just because you can...doesn't mean you should."


----------



## Lobar (Dec 9, 2013)

Something you can do with a can of sweetened condensed milk that _isn't_ gross: turn it into dulce de leche.  All it takes is submerging a sealed can on its side in a pot of water and boiling for two hours.

Just be sure to top off the pot with more water so it stays below the water line.  Or it might explode.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 9, 2013)

Now THAT I've done. That's tasty. Heck, a quick Google search turns up tons of yummy ideas.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 10, 2013)

Nashida said:


> Just saying bud..there's so much sugar in that stuff it's probably not the best idea to be doing that. That's like me drinking a full container of liquid coffee creamer.
> 
> "Just because you can...doesn't mean you should."


that's still no excuse for being an a-hole, but i forgive and forget, bud


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 10, 2013)

Nashida said:


> Now THAT I've done. That's tasty. Heck, a quick Google search turns up tons of yummy ideas.


yeah i have tons of them at home, not for drinking raw of course. i use it for cakes, cupcakes and cerial


----------



## Tao (Dec 10, 2013)

Pavlova! I made.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm thawing some steaks right now. I can't wait to tear into those babies~

Probably whip up some mashed taters and... ehh.. broccoli? Just a little something for lunch. :3


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 15, 2013)

I would make steak bernaise, with green beans almondene, and a twice bake potatoe with chedar cheese and bacon. or  instead of the baker maybe steak fries?
I cooked at a supper club in college so yea I know how to make this stuff from scratch. I traded cleaning the floors each day before we opened and after we closed for a meal. I survived the lean years!


----------



## Fawna (Dec 16, 2013)

Add walnut pieces to your brownie mix before you bake them!  They're incredible together!


----------



## Carnau (Dec 16, 2013)

This coffee recipe doesn't actually have a name, I just made it for fun one morning.



2 Tablespoons of ground coffee beans
2 cups of water (you'll want a tall/large cup for this)
1 teaspoon of Nutella
3 teaspoons of hazelnut creamer 
Whip topping -optional


After you've made your coffee add your nutella AND THEN the creamer. You want the coffee to be hot enough to melt all the chocolate quickly and creamer only ends up cooling it a bit so that part is important. This recipe didn't call for sugar because the nutella is already sweet enough. Enjoy.


----------



## Tao (Dec 16, 2013)

I was making chocolate lava cakes and had 12 egg whites leftover... so I made another pavlova! This one was huge, like the size of my head. 

I also made some rye bread and have got some garlic cheddar dijon mustard breadsticks in the oven right now.

http://i.imgur.com/OoE9axa.jpg Rye bread!


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 16, 2013)

WHO HERE LIKES COOKIES?

Who here likes GUILT FREE COOKIES?

Ya'll motherfuckers in for a treat. This here is a recipe I've been putting together for some time. X-post from my FA journals.

Alright, so here's the best fucking thing I ever made.

2 scoops whey protein (Vanilla or Banana Flavored)
4 tbsp (28g) coconut flour
1 cup rolled oats
1/8 cup splenda brown sugar blend (basically 12 servings)
1/2 tsp baking soda
1tsp cinnamon
pinch nutmeg and cloves (ground into a powder)
1/2 cup unsweetened apple sauce
2 egg whites
1 tbsp melted low calorie butter
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 mashed ripe banana
6 tbsp natural peanut butter

-Preheat oven to 375 degrees
-Mix dry ingredients and wet ingredients separately (you can use a food processor to get the oats nice and chopped down)
-Start mixing the dry ingredients into the wet, and mix well (I use an electric mixer for this)
-Separate them evenly into 18 pieces on a baking sheet sprayed down lightly with pam
-Bake for 7-10 minutes

Each cookie (out of 18 total) should contain about the following:
101 calories 3.5g fat 10g carbohydrates 6g protein 1.5g fiber 3.5g sugars

I'll have to run the numbers again, since I substituted the raisins I had before with a banana. But I would /not/ try it with raisins. Banana is superior in every way. Banana master race.


----------



## Tao (Dec 17, 2013)

Mmmm... my bread twists turned out great. Dijon mustard, garlic powder, and cheddar cheese in the dough and brushed with garlic butter on the outside.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

Protein french toast. Is it possible? You bet it is.

What you need:
Mixing Bowl
Whisk/Mixer
Kitchen Scale (recommended)

Ingredients:
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1 Egg (whole)
1 Egg White
1/2 cup milk
1/2 Tbsp Ground Cinnamon
1 scoop of whey protein powder/concentrate/isolate (Vanilla is highly encouraged)
1/2 banana
strawberry preserves (sugar free/sweetened with splenda or stevia)
Cooking Spray

1) Mix the whole egg, egg whites, 1/2 cup milk, protein powder, and cinnamon in a mixing bowl. Beat well until all ingredients are thoroughly mixed.
2) Place each slice of bread in this before frying it in a pan sprayed lightly in cooking spray. I'd recommend letting each side soak for about 30 seconds.
3) Place the strawberry preserves (ideally 1-2 tablespoons) and the half of a banana into a blender with a tablespoon of water. Blend.
4) Pour that blended goodness over your protein and complex carbohydrate packed badass snack.
5) Enjoy. It's delicious.

Nutrition Data:
498 calories a serving
63 grams carbohydrates
  15 grams fiber
  19 grams sugar (about half are good sugars from fruits)
8 grams of fat
42 grams of protein

Perfect for waking up after your body has gone without the intake of essential nutrients for 8 hours, and is likely catabolic.

God yes.
http://oi44.tinypic.com/nmwyfl.jpg


----------



## TeX (Dec 20, 2013)

I Make Cupcakes when im bored.


----------



## chocomage (Dec 22, 2013)

I just ate cinnamon sugar coated bacon. I can die happy.


----------



## bigjon (Dec 27, 2013)

A quick, simple recipe for all you newbish cookers out there. It's a hearty stew. If you are bad with a knife, do not attempt(requires A LOT of chopping).

Ingredients:
1lb ground turkey (browned)
2 boxes chicken broth (tastes better than canned)
6 stalks celery
6 green onions (or 2-3 yellow onions)
6 carrots
6 medium potatoes

Empty broth into a large pot / slow cooker, add ground turkey. Slice carrots and celery. Mince onions and potatoes (the smaller you chop the potatoes, the faster they cook). For a better flavor, mince a little celery leaf and put it in. Add all to the broth. Heat to boiling if using stove top. Cover and simmer until potato is no more and the broth is thickened (potato will dissolve in the broth) and the carrots are fully cooked, stirring occasionally.

For a slow cooker, turn on medium heat, cook until potatoes dissolve and carrots are cooked.


----------



## Tao (Dec 27, 2013)

Made a pie today. Filled a springform cake pan with filo dough and then filled that shell with spinach, red onions sauteed with butter, cumin, and coriander, and feta cheese. Mmm.


----------



## Tao (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, had to post the tart I made. The filling has chocolate and walnuts in it and the glaze on top is melted dark chocolate and Grand Marnier (an orange-flavored liquor). Dusted with cocoa and topped with chocolate coated walnuts.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 30, 2013)

Made coconut shortbread yesterday.  Pretty good, even though I forgot the damn salt.

Next time I'll throw in some ground macadamia nuts too.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 6, 2014)

I just made chicken bacon Mac and cheese with pepper jack cheddar and blue cheese. My only regret is it didn't not have the crumblies on top.


----------



## Tao (Jan 15, 2014)

Orange grand marnier souffle today!


----------



## IAmTheFatman666 (Jan 15, 2014)

So, I learned a lesson this week. When making anything that requires a "vent hole", for the love of god, MAKE A VENT HOLE! My microwave still smells like rice.


----------



## dleedh (Jan 17, 2014)

Throw a half-fist sized chunk of butter in the sauce pan.
Add equal amounts of white gravy and lemon juice. (roughly a tad bit more each than their is butter)
Add garlic.
Med-low until it is all liquid.
Cover the top with a light coat of blackened seasoning.
Poor over rice and chicken bits.

Also goes really good as a sauce to seafood.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

I know how to make muffins! And I love them so much.

Also,I don't cry when I cut onions, I am so hardcore.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

My hamburger recipe:

One kilogram of mashed cow meat.
One kilogram of mashed pork meat.
200 grams of pork lard
Two eggs
One onion
Two tomatoes
Some oregano
Some parsley
Mashed bread, or KFC style flakes may work too.

Cut all the ingredients in very small cubes and mix everything in a bowl. Proceed to do patties and cook them. Then make hamburgers adding gouda cheese, bbw sauce, lettuce, cooked bacon and moar tomato.

Warning: abuse in the consumption of this recipe may be harmful to your health but why you wanna reach old age anyways?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 17, 2014)

I make the best pies ever, and an absolutely amazing black forest cake, but I can hold my own on most things in the kitchen...hell, I had an ex-girlfriend who dumped me just because her family preferred my cooking to hers, and every time a holiday would come up, they'd call her and ask what I was making but not what she was making.


----------



## Picea (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm looking for a good sweedish meatball recipe,  I haven't had them in years, and I've been thinking of em.  

My favorite thing to make?  Catch myself some salmon in Northern NY state, make salmon burgers.  Or, just a slab of salmon.


----------



## Carnau (Feb 19, 2014)

I grabbed a patch of grapes and rinsed them down in a bowl
threw them in a cup and ate them


----------



## Rassah (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking forward to this weekend when I'll be making a big pot of oden. Takes about 6 hours, and makes the whole house smell dilicious!

Tonight, though, I'll just make some cherry bread with maraschino cherries (like banana bread, but instead of banana...), and spread some Nutella over it.


----------



## Picea (Feb 19, 2014)

Also, I haven't had a nice cast iron skillet in a while, a couple of friends a few years ago made a wild blueberry cobbler pie on one, with home made blueberry ice cream on top.  

 Anyone ever make dessert in a cast iron pan?  How is it possible?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 20, 2014)

Campers do it all the time. You could even do pies if you were really motivated. I can dig out my camping skillets and make up some cobblers if you'd like? It's just about consistent heat management.


----------



## Picea (Feb 23, 2014)

Well,  If you decide to make a nice Cast Iron cobbler, I'm sure you would be happy with what you made, and I'd sure like to know how you did it.


----------



## DMAN14 (Feb 26, 2014)

So I'm thinking of cooking for a girl well... the girl I've like liked which turned into loved since I was five. So anybody got any suggestions for easy, but good meals? I was thinking maybe some chicken with steamed rice...


----------



## furslow (Feb 26, 2014)

How to make mind blowingly juicy/awesome chicken slices for wraps and stuff


season your chicken on both sides (liberal amounts of salt and pepper)
if you are feeling adventurous and don't mind the extra fat cut a slit in the middle of your chicken breast with a thin knife, stuff it with butter
Heat your pan up to max heat
throw in your butter
put the breast in the pan skin side down if you have skin on it (you should hear a sizzle)
immediately turn the pan down to medium high
wait until the chicken breast is golden on the side touching the pan, then flip it
turn the temperature down to medium low
wait until the new side is golden as well and you can't see any of the inner pink from the outside
then you can take it out of the pan and cut it into strips
it should still have a bit of pink on some of the strips so throw 'em back in turn the heat back up to med high and fry it a bit
voila super awesome chicken strips!


----------



## furslow (Feb 26, 2014)

I know this is a really late response but if you ever need cooking tips feel free to pm me


----------



## furslow (Feb 26, 2014)

Unbreaded chicken Parmesan is always easy/sexy

Ingredients

2 Chicken Breasts
Store bought or home made spaghetti sauce (if you want a really beast sauce recipe pm me)
spaghetti noodles
Mozzarella or Cheddar Cheese
Parmesan cheese



Season both sides of the chicken breast liberally with salt and pepper
cut a slit in the middle of the chicken breast (lengthwise) and stuff it with mozzarella or cheddar
heat your pan to high heat and throw in some butter
place the chicken breasts in the pan (skin side down if it has skin)
turn the temperature down to med-high
wait until golden then flip
cover with spaghetti sauce
cover with grated mozzarella or cheddar
turn temp to med-low
cover pan with lid (this makes the pan act as an oven)
check to see how cooked your chicken is cooked after ten minutes (if it's almost done start making your pasta now)
if not check back in another ten minutes and repeat step 11
serve over pasta and add parmesan at the end


----------



## furslow (Feb 26, 2014)

I tried to reply to you but it just showed up at the bottom :/


----------



## Feyleaf (Mar 28, 2014)

I love cooking when I have the energy! My specialty is home made bread, japanese rice balls, korean seasoned tofu and healthy meals. I cant cook meat well. Maybe next time I make skmething lovely, I'll post? maybe... 
I don't cook often since I don't want to eat it all. mainly I steam a bunch of veggies and eat it on top of prepared grain or lentils because im too lazy to cook myself anything more complicated.


----------



## Xtatica (Apr 7, 2014)

I made gluten free banana bread the other night for my gaming group. Between the seven of us, we devoured three whole loaves.


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 12, 2014)

Made some nice fudge t'other day. Didn't last long...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 17, 2014)

I made this:

http://i1026.photobucket.com/albums/y328/sniperfreak223/thecake_zpsfe3742ad.jpg


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 17, 2014)

LOL at "Magic Chef" in the background!
You didn't bake that! You enchanted the utensils so they could make it for you!

I'm a horrible cook, but I know how to make one badass omelette. I use some beef and picante sauce, along with a variety of cheeses and some mixed greens, onions, and tomatoes (and sometimes, a dash of chopped peppers). Basically, I make a breakfast taco of sorts.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 17, 2014)

"Magic Chef" is just the crappy 1980's brand name for my crappy 1980's electric stove 

I'd make another, but I drank the last of my Kirsch...stuff's freakin' delicious.


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh, where to even start... I grew up with watching my mother cook, and when I finally could handle pots and pans, I started to help my brother with his catering service. I've also studied cooking, so, quite the history, in short form there.

As for what I like to make, just yesterday I put some mead to brew for the worker's day here in Finland, and my birthday is also getting closer, so I'll probably end up making a customary Schwarzwald cake, I really enjoy the combination of cherry and chocolate, moistened with a dab of rum of course!
All in all, recently I've spent a lot of my time making cakes for my brother's catering service, cake dragon my friends call me, heh.

But, one cannot live on cake alone, though some may disagree, a personal favorite dish of mine is just a simple pasta marinara, this is something that I can consume in zounds, and I also like to make lasagna, and macaroni casserole.
Back to sweet things, I also should make some brownies for my sister's birthday, which is actually nearer than my own in June, she absolutely loves those with coffee!


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

I freaking love cooking.  I'm one of those guys who will 'experiment' cook - I just look at stuff in the cupboard and think 'Hmm, that'll work.'

I'll share with you something I did the other day.  A recipe for Sweet and Sticky Chicken.

500g Chicken Breast
1 inch piece of Ginger
2 Cloves of Garlic
2 Tablespoons of Soy Sauce
2 Tablespoons of Tomato Sauce (Ketchup)
1 Tablespoon of Sweet Chilli Sauce
1 Tablespoon on Oil

Grate the ginger and crush the garlic into a large bowl.  Mix in the soy sauce, tomato sauce, sweet chilli sauce and oil.  Mix thoroughly.  Cut up your chicken breast into chunks and place in the marinade.  Mix the chicken so that it is all covered.  Cover with cling film and leave in the fridge for about 4 hours - the longer you leave it, the better it will be.

After waiting, pour the contents into a hot pan and fry until golden brown.  When the pan starts to become dry, add a splash of water to caramelise the marinade.  Serve with rice of noodles.

Seriously guys...pure ecstacy


----------



## DreamGraffiti (May 8, 2014)

I can bake a Lichtenstein Cake. Simple, easy, and efficient for happy friends.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 9, 2014)

Made this for my friends and me last weekend, especial chocolate cake 

http://i580.photobucket.com/albums/...e6e-283005c51102_zps90ad1a79.jpg?t=1399608813

And this is pretty much how I cook

http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/211790_700b_v1.jpg


----------



## Tremodo (May 27, 2014)

When you boil raw chicken, it sort of spews this white stuff, like a gunk or a paste. I've been told for years it's toxic, and evil and all kinds of bad. 

Please someone tell me that's an exaggeration, and it's only something harmless like fat. 

Although... if it's fat it won't change much because I'll still make the effort to extract it as much as possible. 

It is SO annoying to remove, not to mention kind of pointless, when you start cooking for real I'll just keeps coming anyway.


----------



## PicoPicaza (May 28, 2014)

Feyleaf said:


> I love cooking when I have the energy! My  specialty is home made bread, japanese rice balls, korean seasoned tofu  and healthy meals. I cant cook meat well. Maybe next time I make  skmething lovely, I'll post? maybe... :razz:
> I don't cook often since I don't want to eat it all. mainly I steam a  bunch of veggies and eat it on top of prepared grain or lentils because  im too lazy to cook myself anything more complicated.



I know I'm something close to two whole months late to the party but  I need to ask.  What on earth do you do with your lentils?  I can't  make them not super bland.



Tremodo said:


> When you boil raw chicken, it sort of spews this white stuff, like a gunk or a paste. I've been told for years it's toxic, and evil and all kinds of bad.
> 
> Please someone tell me that's an exaggeration, and it's only something harmless like fat.
> 
> ...



That is protein that leaks from the chicken as you cook it


----------



## Tremodo (May 28, 2014)

HOLY COW.

So when my mom taught me how to cook, she taught me to take away the GOOD stuff more than 10 years?.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Thanks for the info, thank you very much.

Update.

After your initial info, I kept digging. Turns out it is safe to eat, but it's not just protein, it's lipoprotein. So it's mixed with some fat. This is quite a relief, when cooking I will not go overboard getting rid of it, but I will take a away some of it.

I want as much protein as possible, but not if it carries fat, LOL. I will leave some of if because in the end you do need to meet a minimum of Kcal a day.

Some days I just don't think I even make it to 600 Kcal. I have read that it is bad.

Then I saw a show to help people lose weight and they were wearing these "crash diet dummies", I got in late so I don't know if they are dummies because they crash diet or because they don't.


----------



## quai (Jul 2, 2014)

Today I made an egg sandwich. I cooked the egg in cumin and red pepper and fried up bologna with garlic powder. Kale fried with the leftover olive oil with cheddar, mayonnaise and butter on toast. I mouth-gasm'd.


----------



## Buxly (Jul 5, 2014)

Im not really that good at making regular meals and dinners. But I actually have a great talent with baking and I love to make cakes and pastrys whenever im bored


----------



## Kit411230 (Aug 5, 2014)

I've been told that I'm a pretty able chef when I have got the motivation, I've tried broadening my horizons by making my own burgers for camping last weekend, red onion, mushroom & stuffed with monetary jack, delish! I've dabbled in deserts too, cheese cake an lemon tarts. My sister bought me some bread making stuff, can't wait to have a go at my own tiger bread! But I still think I'm weird because I learned how to make lasagne before I knew how to boil an egg.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2014)

so I realize it's two months old now, but boiling raw chicken dear god _why_


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 5, 2014)

Lobar said:


> so I realize it's two months old now, but boiling raw chicken dear god _why_




It's called poaching. Poached chicken is used in lots of recipes, from chicken salad to chicken tacos. I promise you it's not as gross as it sounds.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 5, 2014)

Boiled chicken is delicious if you boil it in the right sauce/liquid. Boiling it in pato sauce makes for amazing chicken taco meat.


----------



## Carnau (Aug 6, 2014)

I made coconut pancakes for the first time today and it was godly.
Just make the batter like how you'd make regular pancakes, but put;

4 tablespoons of shredded coconut
half teaspoon vanilla
half teaspoon coconut extract

then stir till blended and slap it on the frying pan. _omg soguud._


----------



## Lobar (Aug 6, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> It's called poaching. Poached chicken is used in lots of recipes, from chicken salad to chicken tacos. I promise you it's not as gross as it sounds.





GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Boiled chicken is delicious if you boil it in the right sauce/liquid. Boiling it in pato sauce makes for amazing chicken taco meat.



Poaching and braising are not the same as boiling, which is a great way to suck all the flavor out of the actual chicken and into the water.  Or in other words, a terrible idea.


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 6, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Poaching and braising are not the same as boiling, which is a great way to suck all the flavor out of the actual chicken and into the water.  Or in other words, a terrible idea.




I'm confused, then. What's the difference between poaching and boiling?


----------



## McNab (Aug 7, 2014)

I work in a Gourmet Chocolate Shop as a Assistant Chocolateer. We make 39 different kinds of Chocolates by hand as our standard stock from bars to Truffles. During the Holidays we make upwards to 56 different kinds from Standard Bonbons to 5 LB chocolate Christmas trees. on average we make some 7000 chocolates per day and each chocolate take about three days to make. and when i say we, i mean, me and the main dude. its very fun but my passion is in Confections.


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 8, 2014)

Pastry and confectionary science is some next level shit. How did you get a job as a chocolatier? Did you go to culinary school? Or were you mostly just trained on the job.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 8, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> I'm confused, then. What's the difference between poaching and boiling?



Just the temperature, really.  Poaching is colder than a simmer, usually around 170Â°F/75Â°C.  You can also shallow poach, which is like a low-temp braise then.

Boiling is done at the boiling point, obviously, and will make chicken tougher, drier, and less flavorful than poaching would.


----------



## McNab (Aug 8, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> Pastry and confectionary science is some next level shit. How did you get a job as a chocolatier? Did you go to culinary school? Or were you mostly just trained on the job.



I started by Making old school confections in my kitchen. it all began when i bought a fifty pound bag of sugar from a house sale. the occupent had passed on and he was one of those people who was preparing for the end of the world so he had alot of food stocked up. fifty pounds for 99 cents. when i got home i realized i had just bought a fifty pound bag of sugar with nothing to do with it. it sat in my pantry for a few weeks till i found a recipy for candy in an antique shop. so i made it. it wasn't good but i kept trying.

 after that I would go to antique shops and find old recipes that had been handed down for generations. one of those came from China and, through research, was over 2000 years old called Dragons Beard Candy. its like course cotton candy made from rice Malt and rice flour, with roasted nut past in the middle. very labor intensive. I continued to experiment with trial and error with everything from candy canes to Jelly Beans, Tukish delights to Lollipops. Research, Research, research. and write everything down.

After I dropped out of Culinary school, because they didnt teach this stuff, I found a gourmet french Chocolate shop in the town over. Id never worked with Chocolate before but the skills i had developed with confections was a skill set my employer did not have so he hired me on for free for 6 months. after those six months i offered to continue to work for free for another six months just to learn, I wanted to learn. I continued till i had grasped enough about it that he decided to pay me. I've been there for 2 and a 1/2 years and i love it. I know enough about Chocolate and confections to coach others but not enough to actually run a shop on my own... not yet at least. its fun. its... a science while confections is chemistry.


----------



## McNab (Aug 8, 2014)

I have found a few recipes for Boiled Chicken. its an oddity by our standards but in some place of the world its normal


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm a head cook at my day job, been in kitchens for around 4 years now. By the time I come home the last thing I want to do is cook. Usually just make some rice, steam some veg and cook up some kind of protein. Whatever I have on hand and is easiest. For breakfast nothing beats refried beans, eggs, salsa and avocado on toast for me though. Alot of people think that's a weird combo for some reason, then again I guess I'm kinda weird so...


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 8, 2014)

Two recipes. Easy to make, cheap, tasty and what's the most important requiring only one pan (or wok) and one saucepan (so it isn't generating shitton of dirty dishes what's the most important for me). Can't give more (carp in poverty, pork loin in poverty, fartmaster roast and turbo-pancakes), at least photos  - cause they're already published somewhere else and I don't want someone to google my name. Fick dich furfagets 

I. _Beef shoulder in poverty_ ('in poverty' is the nickname I'm giving to every meal that's basing on onion and garlic - simply because those two were the determinant of poverty... umm, since the antiquity?)

Ingredients (I'm not specifying the amounts, imo everyone has their own preferences)
- beef shoulder meat
- onion
- garlic
- red beans
- tomatoes (the smaller and sweetier the better, as long as they're not dessert tomatoes it's all ok)
- red dry wine (personally I'm using chianti 2013, it's a bad year, but it makes it perfect for it because of its' tangy taste)
- lemon
- canola oil (seriously, olive oil is overrated)
- spices (I'm not reccomending any, everyone has their own preferences, personally I like my meals spicy)
- dried cranberries

Preparation
Important! We begin our preparations at least 24 h before making the meal. Cut the onion, crush the garlic and throw it together with the meat into an airtight container for at least 24 hours (when I'm making fish it's at least 48 hours)
Spill the oil on the pan, and warm it up to the absolute maximum. Throw the onion (the same onion that was together with the meat in the container). Important: onion has no right to become soft, as soon as it blushes you need to throw in the pieces (chopped into chunks of the the size of a thumb) of meat. Fry it on the maximum for a little while to close the pores in meat (thanks to it meat will remain juicy), after that add sqiushed garlic and continue simmering it on the minimum. When the beef starts letting out the juice and stinking (at least in my opinion beef during the frying stinks) add a bit of red wine (so there is ca 2-3cm layer of the wine on the den of the pan). Fry it on the maximum untill the wine evaporates. In the meanwhile ready up the tomatoes. Squeeze them delicately, so they burst and let out juice. Tomatoes must remain whole! Place them on the pan. Important: tomatoes must do not touch the pan! They need to lie ON the meat and onion. Thanks to that they'll lose all the juice and, when we'll finish, they'll become like jelly, easy to eat, even when using only fork (also they'll become a nice colour accent, as you can see them on the picture). Add cranberry. Simmer it on the minimum untill meat becomes pleasantly soft (add wine if needed). When the meat is ready remove garlic and add (thoroughtly rinsed) beans (if they're canned, if they're fresh you'll need to boil them first). Squeeze the lemon, add wine and fry in on the maximum, untill the wine evaporates. Finish it at the very moment when the meal begins scorching.

Lay the dish on the plates and deglaze the pan using the red wine. Pour it to the saucepan using the strainer and then thicken it using flour (you know, the same as with roux). Pout the sauce on the meat... and it's ready.

About the salad... On the photo there is the simpliest variant of the greek salad with the chineese cabbage and pepper. But, personally I'd like to recommend the salad that's that's basing on spinach, ie. fresh spinach (it doesn't have any taste just like lettuce, so don't worry), tomatoes, olives, olive oil, feta cheese and lemon juice. 

Pluses: 
- no rice
- no pasta
- cheap
- tasty
- satiating
- not fattening
- providing everything you need
Minuses: 
- umm.... I'm the author? Generates fascism?

Enjoy!

[second one later, I need to go now]


----------



## Tao (Oct 13, 2014)

Made some Carribean jerk chicken! Freaking spicy but that's how I love it.


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 5, 2014)

Heating element in our oven needs replaced ): so crock-pot brownies are a go! 
Also making a tuna-noodle dish on top the stove.


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 27, 2014)

I can cook, and everyone else should be able to by using a recipe. Just follow the instructions.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 29, 2014)

I made my first scrambled egg yesterday in 20 years of existence...
But besides that, I help my family in the kitchen a lot, and have cooked pasta, sauces, deserts and rices, among other things, just rarely by myself.


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Jan 10, 2015)

Yay First Post of 2015 in this thread!
Anyway I am studying catering at college and I may upload some pictures of what I make.


----------



## Nashida (Jan 10, 2015)

I started a diet plan this year called the 21 Day Fix (cliche, I know, New Years diets n such) and they had a recipe for an awesome rub for meat that tastes pretty good. I swapped in basil by accident instead of thyme because I could've sworn that's what I had grabbed but still tastes good.

-4 tsp garlic powder
-2 tsp onion powder
-2 tsp mustard powder
-1/4 tsp thyme (or basil in my case)
-1/2 tsp black pepper
-1 tsp sea salt

I tried it as a rub on some beef sirloins and ahhhhh
-


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm a commis chef working in a Michelin Star restaurant in Manhattan for my externship. Whenever I'm selected to make a dish for family meal, I'm paralyzed with fear. My cooking skills at home are fine (some would say great, but I don't see it), but I never know what to do in that situation.

It stinks. Especially because of my performance anxiety around all these intimidatingly excellent cooks.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 16, 2015)

Sourdrough black bread (for Trekkie): may contain mistakes, I'm not familiar with cuisine vocabulary.

For each 500g of bread:

2 teaspoons of cumin (and/or other spices)
350g of whole-wheat rye sour
150g of bread rye sour
300ml of water (room temperature)
1 teaspoon of salt

and whatever (whole) grains you like, I prefer to use flax and sunflower and some special ingredients: garlic, olives, pumpkin. Use whatever you like it doesn't really mater. You can even use cinnamon and honey and/or berries or pieces of fruits if you'd like to make it sweet.

I: Sourdrough
You need to prepare it a day before baking the bread.
Take 50g of liquid active leaven, add 4 spoons of whole-whear rye sour and 80ml of water. Combine it and leave for 10 hours.
After that time add some more sour (1-2 spoons) and 60ml of water

You can use the sourdrough only after it bloats

II: Bread

Take 2-3 spoons of sour and roast it on the pan so it becomes dark brown - it's for the colour (don't sear it)
Smash spices in the mortar
Dissolve salt in the water and then add rest of the ingredients to the sourdrough (only after it bloats)
The texture of the mass should be more or less loose 
Cover the moulds in oil and fill them to the half of their capacity
Put them into a warm place (+30*C, putting them on the radiator should be enough) and wait till the mass growths - it should fill the moulds to the brim.

III: Baking
15 mins in 250*C with air flow then
30 mins in 200*C w/o air flow then
20 mins in 180*C w/o af
It's important to bake it a lil bit longer if you stuffed it with  additional wet ingredients, you'll need to compensate for the additional  water they brought.

Take it out from the moulds, put it on the back, wait till it cools down (don't eat hot bread under any circumstances!)

Bread should be a little damp in the inside. It should last well, actually forever - instead of going mouldy it wil just lose all the water - unless you use too much soft additions (pumpkin, olives etc). But even when totally stale and brick-like it should be perfectly edible (doesn't apply to the bread with soft additions).

Important: colour of the bread in the inside may vary from the greenish-grey (happens when you use a lot of whole grains) to brown. You can change the colour by adding a bit of cocoa or berry juice. Natural black bread IS NOT black.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a huge Burrito love. Ever since a Mexican snack bar moved into town I have fallen in love with them, I ask you oh mighty FAF cooks. Share me a recipe for an epic Beef burrito.


----------



## Tao (Jan 26, 2015)

Somehow I rarely feel like cooking outside of my job. I don't know what is wrong with me. At least I've nearly perfected several of the new meringue techniques I've been developing!


----------



## Torph (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm too lazy to do any hard work in the kitchen  
But anything with eggs is nice and fish always work.


----------



## Moogie (Feb 2, 2015)

Omgsh, a cooking thread! -drools- I have a great recipe for chicken breasts, it's more for those who have a sweet tooth eheh. XD

---
*Pineapple chicken
*
When it's done

What it'll look like in the crockpot

Ingredients:



4-6 Large/Medium Size Chicken Breast (Skinless & Boneless) 
1 Can Pineapple Chunks 
3 Tablespoon Honey or Sweet & Sour Sauce 
1 Tablespoon Soysauce 
Â½ Cup Brown Sugar 
2 Teaspoons Ground Ginger 
Cornstarch (don't add this in with the above, it's only used to thicken the sauce at the end xD) 


Place thawed chicken in crockpot, add ingredients (you can blend all  them together beforehand, though I prefer to sprinkle the brown sugar  & ginger over the chicken after all the liquids are in).

Have the setting on high for the first hour, and then turn it to low for  six hours (7hrs total roughly). Remove the chicken after it's done;  place the liquid sauce in a small pot (medium heat on stove). Mix  cornstarch & cold water together, adding it to the sauce for  thickening till brown.


----------



## TriSAR (Feb 2, 2015)

Moogie said:


> *Pineapple chicken
> *



Definitely what I'll have if I wanna bulk up quickly XD Looks simply delicious!


----------



## AlQuaholic (Feb 3, 2015)

The pineapple chicken reminds me if this new recipe my mom tried for Thanksgiving, except chicken it was turkey meatballs and everything was cooked in a slow cooker. Very delicious, will definitely have to try it with chicken.


----------



## Gator (Feb 3, 2015)

i made some grits today.  :I  simple as hell but i am pleased with what i done did.
>pour dry grits into bowl
>add garlic salt, chili powder, and black pepper
>add water
>add small amount of unsalted butter
>microwave that shit
>stir in a packet of tuna

hell yeah quick lunch because fuck actually working hard to make tasty food when i am too hungry to wait an hour.


----------



## phaofal (Feb 16, 2015)

I love cooking! Just last week i baked a lovely chocolate cake covered in a chocolate ganache. If i had the time and money i'd love to home cook everything from scratch


----------



## Adassai (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm really good at making low calorie dishes, I guess? I don't really like cooking, tbh. I mean, I do actually enjoy the process, but for the most part, cooking just seems to add more calories than I need or want, so I never eat anything I cook. So I tend to just eat steamed veggies xD Oh, but I do bake a lot. Don't eat any of it, but I like baking cookies and then giving them away.


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

I recently started to work on eating healthier. I'm not fat or unhealthy, and I'd like to stay that way. So, I've started cooking Japanese food for myself. I learned a bit in one of my college courses, and am teaching myself more. It's pretty fun! I've made simmered daikon, miso soup, udon noodles, stir-fried tofu, and etc. Right now I'm learning how to make ramen and udon noodles from scratch and then I'll move on to soba. 

I've been avoiding sweet snacks and mostly snacking on squid from the local Japanese market but Chocobabies are a delicious chocolate snack too. I love the Ys Coconut drink too.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 22, 2015)

I made Cornish Hen with roasted Garlic and fried potatoes for myself and my fiance' the other night. â™¥


----------



## ~Jester (Mar 25, 2015)

A breakfast special I came up with called "the birds nest" #bestseller

-Shredded hash browns (baked potato shedded with skin and all, spread out and grilled in oil or butter).

-Make into an oval shape then fill one side of hash with cooked chopped bacon, cheese, sour cream,green onion and season with S&P.

-Fold other side of cooked/crispy shredded hash browns over contents to create a nest of stuffed deliciousness.

-Top with a poached egg and 2 tablespoons of hollandaise. Garnish with chopped Grn. onion or chives.

-Enjoy

Not gonna go into detail on how to make hollandaise from scratch, that's what google/youtube is for people  You can buy pre made hollandaise powder if you don't want to make it the real way btw. 

EDIT: For the potato you can first microwave it from raw if you're short on time. Or just use leftover baked potatoes. The potato just has to be cooked before you shred and grill it for shredded hash browns.

FURther EDIT: Shredded hash actually turns out best if your baked potato is only par cooked, fully or over cooked potatoes will turn to mush or mashed potato consistency. If you want the texture of true shredded hash browns go with a par cooked tater.


----------



## Midori (Mar 26, 2015)

I made a really good and simple pasta the other day! I boiled some penne pasta. Then after straining the water, I stirred in a little extra virgin olive oil - just enough to give the pasta a mild sheen (so probably a little more than a cap full). Then I added in some Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning. This stuff is amazing, and goes good on anything! Finally I sprinkled in some crushed red pepper. I stirred the pasta after putting in each seasoning to get it flavored evenly. The result was a really savory and spicy tasting pasta!


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Mar 27, 2015)

Last Night I made on of my favorite dishes. I call it my Power Bowl, though there are variants of this application from around the world. When I am extremely lazy, or know I not going to have time to cook in the next 24 hours, I make this the night before and eat it over the next day. Keeps you powered and going all day or is a great meal for a few people. Keto Friendly and Gluten Free

Ingredients: 
1/2 head of Green Cabbage cut into strips (noodle sized strips)
1 lb. Ground Meat/ Protein of your choice (Tofu works great in this!)
1/2 Red Onion, minced
1 Red Bell Pepper, minced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 1/2 Tablespoons fresh minced ginger (more or less, depends on you)
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced (If you want more heat keep the seeds or you can leave it out completely)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup "Flavorful liquid" (Ive used chicken stock, soy sauce*, red wine, and white wine. They all turn out pretty good  though if you are following this one closely go with the soy sauce*)
Favorite seasonings (I used Penzey's Singapore Seasoning cause its my favorite but any mix of spices works pretty good too)
Sriracha to taste (If you are into that)

To cook:
Begin by heating a large pan (I use a 3 quart saucepan but a large skillet also works) over medium heat. When hot, spray with nonstick cooking spray (away from the fire please, we don't want you to ignite,been there, done that got the t-shirt) and add the bell pepper, jalapeneo, onion, garlic, and ginger. Sweat the vegetables over medium low heat (about a 3 on my stove) until tender and you can almost see through the onion pieces. Next add your protein. If raw meat/ fish, brown the meat thoroughly and drain off the fat. There will be less fat to drain with fish and almost none if you use tofu or 95%+ fat free meat (I used 98% fat free ground chicken most recently) If tofu: cube it into manageable sizes and cook it with the vegetables for about 5-6 minutes. After the meat is browned/ tofu warmed through add the cabbage "noodles" and your flavorful liquid, put the lid on and cook until the cabbage is tender but still has some crunch (For me the magic time is about 8 minutes but it does vary). Remove from heat and viola, the power bowl is ready to be served. You can either cool it down and package it for the next day or, if you arent me/ crazy, serve it into a bowl while still warm. Top with some Sriracha and dig in! serves 3-5 people, or one person over a long period of time

*Be careful of what soy sauce you buy, some of them do contain gluten so caveat emptor


----------



## Tao (Apr 4, 2015)

Went to the market this week and got some stuff to play around with. Soba noodles, some giant trumpet mushrooms, squid, and cuttlefish! I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## doomstarr7 (Apr 5, 2015)

this is a recipe from: A Man, A Can, A Plan, A Second Helping
Ingrediants:
4 Boneless Strip Steaks
10-oz can of beef gravy
4-oz can of sliced mushrooms, drained
and believe e it or not 1 8-oz can of redbull

In a ziplock bag mix redbull and 1 Tbsp of the steak seasoning. Drop steaks in the bag, refrigerate for 2 hours or up to 8. Fire up your grilll to medium high, or preheat the broiler. Debag the steaks and scatter 1 1/2 Tbsp of the remaining seasoning over them. Discard the marinade. Grill or Broil the steak 4 in. from the heat for 4-6 minutes per side for medium rare. In a microwave safe bowl, mix the gravy, mushrooms, and the remaining 1/2Tbsp seasoning. Nuke on high for 2 minutes, or until hot. Stopping to stir once or twice. serve with steaks

So if you try this recipe let me know how it turns out please.


----------



## Tully1991 (Apr 8, 2015)

I love cooking! Tonight I cooked tilapia, pan fried in butter with chili and garlic powder and salt and pepper with mac n cheese and peas and carrots! And a cold beer


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 8, 2015)

Tully1991 said:


> I love cooking! Tonight I cooked tilapia, pan fried in butter with chili and garlic powder and salt and pepper with mac n cheese and peas and carrots! And a cold beer



Solid dinner!


----------



## Tully1991 (Apr 10, 2015)

It was good!  And that beer went well with the fish too!


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 13, 2015)

Just cooked Mustard and Rosemary Encrusted Salmon with rice and green beans and a ginger Angry Orchard for a beverage


----------



## KyliaWoof (Apr 15, 2015)

Balsamic braised chicken with spicy quinoa and garlic spinach!

Tasty tasty tasty


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't like to boast,
but I made some toast,
and I love toast the most. <3


----------



## Gorklad (Apr 27, 2015)

I treated myself tonight and decided to make some wild mushroom Risotto. Its simple but god it just gives me such a hard on.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2015)

Incoming Food Selfie!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 5, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Incoming Food Selfie!



Damn you and your food porn Mara! :C Send me the recipe!


----------



## ThunderSprite (May 18, 2015)

I have never quite cracked the code on how to make pork & sauerkraut such that the pork is tender throughout...

As it stands, I buy pork with bone in, pan-sear it briefly on high heat on all sides with sea salt and black pepper, drop it into the very bottom of a slow cooker, smother it with minced garlic, dump several tablespoons of apple cider vinegar onto it, then top with sliced apple, red potatoes, and organic live fermenting sauerkraut (and "juice"), with just a light sprinkle of caraway seeds. 12 hours later, it's DELICIOUS... except that the parts of the pork furthest from the bone are dry and tough. Cooking for less time worsens the issue, as does skipping any of the above-mentioned steps... 

What's the secret to making it uniformly tender? Is 12 hours simply not long enough??


----------



## Nobel (Jun 22, 2015)

I can cook almost any fresh water fish but I have been wanting to know how to cook sting ray and tilapia . Tho I don't take time to eat because I have to many goals in mind and I am usually out playing airsoft or busy with other hobbies. Good thing there are mil- MREs on the go.


----------



## Tao (Jun 29, 2015)

I've been cooking all sorts of mushrooms that I've found in the woods or grown! I just had a Chinese soup with tremella or snow fungus in it and tomorrow I'm going to sautee some indigo milk caps to see how they taste!


----------



## JynxLynx (Jun 29, 2015)

I made Kraft Macaroni 'n Cheese. Downed it with Grape Kool-Aid. 
I'm a child again. :'D


----------



## Tao (Jul 4, 2015)

Big day today! I made:

Golden Chanterelles sauteed in olive oil and butter with garlic and leek
King Oyster Mushrooms/Eringi marinated in a balsamic vinaigrette and grilled on my grill
Oyster mushrooms sauteed in oil with apple cider vinegar
Maitake mushrooms roasted in olive oil, salt, pepper, and thyme


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

Fun cooking fact of steak: Marinate it overnight in Sprite. You think Im crazy but trust me it taste absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 7, 2015)

Iceeat said:


> Fun cooking fact of steak: Marinate it overnight in Sprite. You think Im crazy but trust me it taste absolutely fantastic.



Sweetness in meat is amazing xD


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

Not only that but it tenderizes~ 





Kurokawa said:


> Sweetness in meat is amazing xD


----------



## Aurymn (Jul 25, 2015)

I did not cook today but yesterday it was a rack of ribs with a homemade basting  sauce that consisted of Worcestershire sauce, sweet n spice with additional honey for the glass with an additional herbal blend. Glazing it ever 5 minutes on broil after pre-cooking for 4 hours. With a side of mixed beans and carrots scalded crisp with butter.
The meat just fell off the bone with a nice glaze that was almost like a candied coating.


----------



## Tao (Jul 27, 2015)

I made a new recipe from some tremella fungus I had laying around. Put it in a pot with dates, water, cinnamon, sugar, and honey, and let it boil down to a syrupy consistency. Put the tremella and dates in a bowl and drizzle the syrupy sweet soup on top of it. So yummy.


----------



## Hyzoran (Jul 28, 2015)

https://scontent-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...589_918276934882317_2549296640192129078_o.jpg
https://scontent-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...789_918276961548981_5132384715647065742_o.jpg

Sausage + Pancake Syrup-topped sandwich. Yum.


----------



## AcquiescentFox (Jul 29, 2015)

I love to cook, but baking is what I do best. :3 

Dark chocolate and bacon cupcakes with maple and bourbon icing. Chopped bacon on top for extra deliciousness.

http://tinypic.com/r/29m7vbb/8


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jul 29, 2015)

I suck at cooking

But I'm excellent at grilled cheese


----------



## Mei (Jul 29, 2015)

I made a vegetarian stir fry that turned out pretty well last night...

1lb tofu
2c sliced mushroom
1 sliced md red bell pepper
2 shallots sliced
3 md carrots chopped
1/2 head green cabbage
1 lg zucchini chopped

Olive oil to fry with, sriracha hot sauce or chili paste to taste, sweet teriyaki marinade to taste, garlic powder, ginger powder.

I sauteed the mushrooms, shallots, and tofu in olive oil with the garlic and ginger powders until they seemed good, then added some of the teriyaki sauce and sriracha and mixed well... set aside. Fry next ingredients starting with carrots and cabbage until the cabbage is slightly tender (dont overcook) then add the bell peppers and zucchini. Add more hotsauce and fry for about 4 mins. Add everything together and serve with rice.

Theres no real rhyme or reason to my cooking... quite honestly im surprised i remembered the specifics, but it was rlly tasty ^^


----------



## Firemind (Jul 30, 2015)

Braised lamb shank, Bloomsdale spinach, Minted white bean beer chili, peppadew peppers.


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 31, 2015)

I like to make bacon wrapped chicken breast with garlic mashed potatoes.

Or sometimes stuffed bell peppers


----------



## MrRazot (Aug 16, 2015)

Firemind said:


> Braised lamb shank, Bloomsdale spinach, Minted white bean beer chili, peppadew peppers.





Firemind said:


>




Looks amazing :O

I'm a student Chef so if anyone needs some quick insight on something that went wrong, I'd be glad to see if I can figure it out with you 
I've worked in one of South Africa's top restaurants which is cool.

Last night I made my honest all time favorite Spaghetti Bologna.
It's my favorite because it's very easy to play with the flavors and still end up with something super amazing.

- Heat up your favorite thick base pan. It needs to be a biggish one, at least 24cm. Only other equipment you'll need is a wooden spoon and a stove.
- Add a little oil and allow it to heat up and spill across the pan.
- Fry your spices to infuse the oil and release the aromas. Last night I used Rosemary and dried Garlic.
- Fry your mince until there's no more pink. You want to keep on mixing it to coat with the oil and spices and break up any large chunks.
- Add tinned tomatoes or fresh tomato that has been skinned and thinly sliced. I personally will use 1 tin per 250g of mince.
- Add more spices! I would add 1 bayleaf per tin of tomato, a healthy grinding of black pepper, salt, a bit of tomato paste and dried basil.
  You can also add things like Red wine (The alcohol will cook out), Red pepper, Hot sauce or what I used last night - Red Harissa paste.
- Leave it to reduce, mixing it all in every now and then, until it's the consistency of your liking.

Serve on our favorite Spaghetti or Tagliatelle pasta (or even make your own) with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## LylaJade (Aug 16, 2015)

bacon wrapped chicken is the best. speaking of which. there's chicken in the freezer. where's the bacon?


----------



## MrRazot (Aug 16, 2015)

LylaJade said:


> bacon wrapped chicken is the best. speaking of which. there's chicken in the freezer. where's the bacon?



I recommend also stuffing the chicken with mozzarella and basil leaves or garlic.
Something magical about chicken and bacon...


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 16, 2015)

When I want to boil water, it always turn into ice cubes


----------



## LylaJade (Aug 16, 2015)

MrRazot said:


> I recommend also stuffing the chicken with mozzarella and basil leaves or garlic.
> Something magical about chicken and bacon...


Sounds amazing.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 17, 2015)

sometime I use a commercial sauce and I had some mozzarella cheese in and its great.

But nothing beat a home made spaghetti sauce


----------



## Mei (Aug 19, 2015)

Fried shrimp and tofu in rice noodles with peanut sauce.

Stupid... pictures... wont... work....!!!!! *throws computer against the wall*


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2015)

I've been finding and eating lots of mushrooms from the woods. In the past 2 weeks I've had cauliflower mushroom, indigo milk cap, snow fungus, some oyster mushrooms, chanterelles, penny bun bolete, and portobellas. Yum mushrooms.


----------



## Yarra (Aug 24, 2015)

As a side I boiled pole beans from our garden in water with bacon, garlic, olive oil, salt, and pepper tonight.


----------



## Azure (Aug 24, 2015)

i should do something

just not sure what

maybe i will do play by play thing this weekend

maybe

with photos

maybe


----------



## Dandorm (Apr 19, 2016)

I wanted to revive this thread cause COOKING! 

Any peeps like to cook? I prefer baking myself but enjoy making a hearty meal from time to time. Probably my favorite thing to make is Nutella Cakes because I have a crazy sweet tooth  Post your cooking things, post 'em post 'em post 'em!





Nom
(Can you tell I've had sugar?)


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 19, 2016)

Heck Yeah! (Im glad someone brought this back) Tonight's dinner is Grilled Pork Tenderloin with Campari Tomatoes and Red Peppers over cilantro rice. When I figure out how I made it exactly ill post the recipe.


----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2016)

TheDukeofRawsome said:


> Heck Yeah! (Im glad someone brought this back) Tonight's dinner is Grilled Pork Tenderloin with Campari Tomatoes and Red Peppers over cilantro rice. When I figure out how I made it exactly ill post the recipe.



Sounds tasty! I love cooking, as well, and am happy to see this thread back.

I just ended a one year experiment with being a vegetarian: Conclusion: It was hard, and I wasn't getting enough protein. I don't eat a ton of meat, but damn, it's like a whole new vista is open, again!

Last week, I made sea scallops, and they turned out really tasty:

I heated olive oil to a very high temp in a skillet, tossed in the scallops, let them cook to about halfway, flipped them, then added a dash of potato vodka which flamed up, and sorta caramelized them. Took maybe 3 minutes, tops.

I then served them on plated drizzled with a reduction of lime and fennel, with a bit of honey and water, to balance the acidity/consistency, that I made earlier, and yum, yum! Was one of those ideas I had that seemed like it would work, and did...this is not always the case.

Gordon Ramsey, watch out!


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 19, 2016)

I can scramble eggs...


----------



## Dandorm (Apr 20, 2016)

Simo said:


> Sounds tasty! I love cooking, as well, and am happy to see this thread back.
> 
> I just ended a one year experiment with being a vegetarian: Conclusion: It was hard, and I wasn't getting enough protein. I don't eat a ton of meat, but damn, it's like a whole new vista is open, again!
> 
> ...


Wow, that sounds very impressive! I've never made any kind of reduction before so I gotta give it a go one day


----------

